# TOTAL DIVAS Season 2



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New trailer, oh yes!


----------



## MadHench (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

tits


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Didn't watch :cena3 fucking :ti


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

SUMMER RAE GOING HAM


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Can't wait!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Why does trinity look like some next black amazon chick who looks like she would only be in a relationship to steal your money and your house?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

So basically Summer Rae is using her NXT gimmick on this show but with the slutty level turned up to about an 8. And playing the role of Sasha Banks will be Eva Marie. 

The real sad thing is the people who write the script for this show are the same people that are sitting in WWE creative meetings. 


"Entertainment Dammit" :vince3


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Oh this show again.... I thought it was done, didn't they learn after how bad Season 1 was?

It might be the worst reality show i've ever watched. At least Summer Rae is on it now, it should bring some excitement to the show.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



CYC said:


> Why does trinity look like some next black amazon chick who looks like she would only be in a relationship to steal your money and your house?



Trust me, out of all the divas she'd probably the one that would be the best in the sack.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Was that Fandango getting down with Summer Rae?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Oh this show again.... I thought it was done, didn't they learn after how bad Season 1 was?
> 
> It might be the worst reality show i've ever watched. At least Summer Rae is on it now, it should bring some excitement to the show.


Didn't it do solid ratings? Vince is not going to let it go if it did.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

I actually like the show. We only see divas once on the live shows, so getting a chance to know them behind the scenes and know their characters is cool.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



Arcturus said:


> Didn't it do solid ratings? Vince is not going to let it go if it did.


Well seeing is how it got a 2nd season, I take it that E was happy with the ratings.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Dat pimp slap on Natalya.


Queen Summer doin' work. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Grown men watching this shit.

...then turn around and complain about divas matches.

:ti


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Finally the only wrestling show worth watch is returning. I have a feeling this new season is gonna make me a huge fan of Summer. Summer/Eva partnership sounds like it could be awesome.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Bet you this show doesn't see a season 3. Second half of season 1 was lower rated than the first half of season 1, and 3 of the final 4 episodes of the second half of season 1 were the lowest rated ones of the entire series. The novelty of it being something new and fresh clearly eroded from the first half to the second half of season 1.

WWE might do it on their own network though if E cancels it. That's possible.


----------



## CandiMichelle247 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Summer and Nattie are really all i care about.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

I can't wait for the next season to start


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



JC00 said:


> So basically Summer Rae is using her NXT gimmick on this show but with the slutty level turned up to about an 8. And playing the role of Sasha Banks will be Eva Marie.
> 
> The real sad thing is the people who write the script for this show are the same people that are sitting in WWE creative meetings.
> 
> ...


Fairly certain it's written by people outside of the WWE.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Season 1 was good, the second one looks even better, can't wait to watch


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Another new clip!


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Only on E!, isn't this also going on the WWE Network? I'm pretty sure it's been showcased on there? (maybe they mean exclusively on E first)


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

The whole "GLAMMING, HAMMING, WHAMMING, SLAMMING" thing was so cringing. :lol


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

I was hoping AJ was going to be in it, then they would have had to the end the awful AJ v Total Divas feud.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



Eulonzo said:


> The whole "GLAMMING, HAMMING, WHAMMING, SLAMMING" thing was so cringing. :lol


lol, you reminded me of this clip here, 40 seconds in lol


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



CYC said:


> Why does trinity look like some next black amazon chick who looks like she would only be in a relationship to steal your money and your house?



:lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Only on E!, isn't this also going on the WWE Network? I'm pretty sure it's been showcased on there? (maybe they mean exclusively on E first)


Yeah, E! will air it first and then the season will air on the WWE Network at some point after that.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



december_blue said:


> Yeah, E! will air it first and then the season will air on the WWE Network at some point after that.


Yeah I thought so  It's just you see it don't you on the adverts for the WWE Network, the Total Diva's show is usually there as they're scrolling through


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

I'm ready for the new season


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Eva is still a dumb bitch I see. Hopefully, in between all the drama, she has gotten better as an actress at least.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*












> "Eva Marie starts up a friendship with new cast member Summer, who both bond over being the new girl. Eva Marie, who’s becoming more and more popular with WWE fans, also secretly eloped with her boyfriend and her family is not going to be too thrilled when they find that out. Brie, meanwhile, is planning her wedding to Daniel Bryan, which is getting overshadowed by her twin sister, Nikki, whose on a break with her ex, John Cena.
> 
> As for Nattie? She’s going to be in the center of lots of the feuds this season, one with Summer (Nattie doesn’t like how quickly she’s risen to fame), and another with Ariane, who confronts Nattie about acting inappropriate at the Bella twins’ birthday party. Uh oh."


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Hope its as awesome as season 1 was


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*












> The new season of Total Divas hasn't even begun but there's already plenty of drama brewing between the two beautiful WWE blondes.
> 
> In a sneak peek for season two, viewers witness new cast member Summer Rae putting her hands on Nattie after being called a stripper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

OOOOOOHH SHIIIT, Summer Rae is in the house! Is she fucking Fandango tho? That would be epic.

Yeah, they are dating. Cool.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



BoundForMania said:


> Was that Fandango getting down with Summer Rae?


Wouldn't be surprised whatsoever if they were smashing each other. They'd be the only reason for me to tune in since they're such a fun tandem, although I actually hope they are fuck buddies since we need a new power couple to usurp Triple Haitch and his trophy waifu.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

My body is ready for Summer Rae. Only reason I'll watch.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Season 2 is gonna be good!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Rae and Eva forming a tag team is all the more reason to have diva tag titles. Rae/Eva, Bellas, AJ/Tamina, Funkadactyls, etc


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

So, JoJo is officially off the show? 

I really wanted to see the cringing "romance" between her and Orton.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



rakija said:


> So, JoJo is officially off the show?
> 
> I really wanted to see the cringing "romance" between her and Orton.


Yeah, she's officially off the show now and is full-time at NXT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Natalya, the Lance Storm of the Divas, all the talent in the world, but boring as hell.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Every time I watch the commercial where Summer slaps Nattie and tries to run I laugh my ass off.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

7 days :mark:

Season 2 > WM.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:banderas ah yeah.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait for this to start.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I have missed this show. I love it more than Zayn/Cesaro IV.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fam i am so hyped out my damn mind for this.






Summer is amazing.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*



Londrick said:


> Rae and Eva forming a tag team is all the more reason to have diva tag titles. Rae/Eva, Bellas, AJ/Tamina, Funkadactyls, etc


It is a good idea in concept, but look at how much effort they put towards the Divas title currently fpalm


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

I met Eva Marie at NXT arrival. She was actually super friendly in person.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Definitely watching when it comes back this Sunday.

I'm kinda've glad JoJo's off the show. She was doing 'gots, anyway.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Fuck I don't care what people say, Brie Bella is the most beautiful Diva on that show, what's scary is that she is nothing like her sister, they even talk completely different, Brie talks like an intelligent grown woman, Nikki talks like a cross-eyed highschool cheerleader. 

My boy Bryan done good!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

scrilla said:


> fam i am so hyped out my damn mind for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did Nikki Bella say "broughten" out?

:jericho2


PS - I hope Natalya is kayfabe acting like a bitch, otherwise she is a total ass, and she is probably the most boring part of the show anyway, stop living off your family's legacy!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> Fuck I don't care what people say, Brie Bella is the most beautiful Diva on that show, what's scary is that she is nothing like her sister, they even talk completely different, Brie talks like an intelligent grown woman, Nikki talks like a cross-eyed highschool cheerleader.
> 
> My boy Bryan done good!


Nikki in this show seems like her only purpose in life is to tie John down and get wifed up by him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope this season is good but I'm going to miss my JoJo










:bosh6

Summer is going to be the wild child this season.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Summer Rae kada kada


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

i'm excited.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer Raw :lenny


----------



## WellYaKnow (Mar 13, 2014)

needs aj, then id tune in every week instead of once in awhile


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

WellYaKnow said:


> needs aj, then id tune in every week instead of once in awhile


She is boring in real life.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WellYaKnow said:


> needs aj, then id tune in every week instead of once in awhile


Just think of the millions of dollars in profit that would be pumped in thanks to your one viewership!


----------



## SecondCitySaviour (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

Where is your sig from?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

^Archer.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm a little baffled that Summer doesn't appear to be going by Danielle on the show.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Natalya on Eva Marie: "She literally walked in and was like ... & where's Andre The Giant?" [@1:12]:

http://okmagazine.com/videos/total-...ae-talk-season-2-lots-of-drama-and-strippers/


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

hyped for this


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

So tired of Natalya's "respect me, respect me,..you have to respect me because of my uncles & my daddy" 

You simply aren't interesting woman! you're not the female Bret Hart, you're the female Lance Storm.


----------



## AJ Lee's #4 Fan (Mar 15, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> So tired of Natalya's "respect me, respect me,..you have to respect me because of my uncles & my daddy"
> 
> You simply aren't interesting woman! you're not the female Bret Hart, you're the female Lance Storm.


That's an insult to Lance Storm. She's more of a Chris Duffy like jobber


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

december_blue said:


> New trailer, oh yes!


Ohhh Can't wait for tomorrow!! whoop whoop!!! :lmao Yes I watch its a guilty Pleasure.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

MrAxew said:


> She is boring in real life.


All the women on the show are probably boring in real life. That's why 90-95% of the show is scripted.


----------



## Jambowiggy (Dec 31, 2013)

More exciting than Smackdown


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That awkward moment when you're more excited for Total Divas than RAW....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna be hard to watch without JoJo, but I'll try.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:mark:

So glad to have this back. Summer and GOATEVA about to boss shit. Can't wait.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The lack of Total Divas on the Network is disturbing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

H.I.M. said:


> The lack of Total Divas on the Network is disturbing.


Weren't they planning on airing the first season on the Network?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not ashamed to say I love the show. Probably wont be any Jaret this year, but I am hoping for much more of Vincent. More of Fandango will be cool, I just wonder if he gets to use his real name. Looking forward to some eye-rolling made up stories that just make you laugh.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

december_blue said:


> I'm a little baffled that Summer doesn't appear to be going by Danielle on the show.


 I may be mistaken but Fandango wasn't referred to by his real name once on the show. Same goes with Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

december_blue said:


> Weren't they planning on airing the first season on the Network?


If you mean exclusively then I don't remember, it's possible. What I do remember is that in the constant promos for the Network, Total Divas had a slot in the on demand library! So what the hell happened?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gonna be hard to watch without JoJo, but I'll try.


I know but it should be a good season. If the ratings drop then we'll know why :kobe9


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Looking forward to this :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

T-minus 8 hours until the HBIC Evesus Marie Christ and her cheeky minion Summerallah Rae demonstrates why they are the greatest diva duo of all time. :mark: :mark:



Thuganomics said:


> That awkward moment when you're more excited for Total Divas than RAW....


You shouldn't feel awkward stating the cold, bloody truth. Anyone who doesn't have shit for brains realizes that Total Divas>>>>>RAW any day of the week.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Callisto said:


> T-minus 8 hours until the HBIC Evesus Marie Christ and her cheeky minion Summerallah Rae demonstrates why they are the greatest diva duo of all time. :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't feel awkward stating the cold, bloody truth. Anyone who doesn't have shit for brains realizes that Total Divas>>>>>RAW any day of the week.


*Evesus Marie Christ.* YES!!!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

The Walking Dead and Total Divas. What a night! I wonder who's dumber: a walker or Eva Marie?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah, the Bellas :lenny


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gonna be hard to watch without JoJo, but I'll try.


:lel creep


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

This will start in two hours instead of three because of the clocks changing last week, right?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

47 minutes :banderas

Hopefully the servers can handle the return of GOATal Divas


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone have a stream where I can watch this while it airs?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

10 more minutes :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gonna be hard to watch without JoJo, but I'll try.


Just hold a picture of JoJo next to your tv/monitor and it'll be like the second half of the season.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope JoJo ends up an AMAZING wrestler, because she has no personality and fades into the background. She might regret quitting TD.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's back!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

big show combing his hair :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eva showing someone the ropes :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas Summer and Eva road buddies


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The conversations between Summer and Eva in a car on the road.......


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Natalya saying Summer & Eva have no wrestling ability was pretty amusing. :lol

Although that was probably scripted, as I can't see her saying that shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Summer :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

All the streams are Walking Dead


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandra. :mark:

Can Brie not say "Oh my gosh!" in every episode?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki Bella jealous as fuck :ti


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, everyone is getting married but Nikki lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bitch never gonna tell her parents she got married :lmao

Nikki jealous of everyone :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sandra. The true star.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:ti at Cena lurking back there

Saw Nikki was like :ambrose2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 GOLDEN BOY APPEARS! :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nattie's tits :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

john acting all emotional in the background :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess Nattie decided she didn't want to be the joke of the show anymore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chin Bella is pressed as fuck.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

John the lurker Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena texting Brie and not Nikki :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nattie saying "Boy Bye". :ti :ti :ti Hilarious!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how Cena is portrayed as fearless yet he's too afraid to even go near or text Nikki. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This high school shit :StephenA 

BRIE MODE :mark:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Vingoat is back!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nikki calling him her soul mate after being together for just over a year. lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinnie the GOAT. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nattie looking to get DAT VINNY :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

stahp


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Basically she's Aundrea Zuckerman during freshman year of college when she finally lost the V card.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vinnie = GOAT!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ariana getting on Natalya, wtf? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And the cop shows up :lmao :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nattie is just no-selling everything. :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I like Vinnie


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I just want more Daniel Bryan. :mark:

p.s. I'm aware of how gay I sound right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Vinnie's face.

"No, no, no" as his eyes go back and forth and go "Well...."


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jail? Is that what happens in America? lololol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see her parent's reactions when she tells them she's married :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Protokletos said:


> I just want more Daniel Bryan. :mark:
> 
> p.s. I'm aware of how gay I sound right now.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How old is Carrot Top?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Eva's boyfriend really reminds me of the Mike guy from Jersey Shore for some reason lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Eva...I swear this girl is retarded. How you going to have your newly wed husband sleep in a hotel while your parents visit? fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eva the stupidest bitch :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay, Nattie is trying too hard now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie: "He's hiding from Nikki!" :lol


----------



## Octane154 (Mar 17, 2014)

Total Divas is bad already.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

awww


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

She's moving his stuff out :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This damn donkey :lmao
Wow :ti


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Eva Marie should have been swallowed the night her parents conceived her.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Of course she's going through with this. Not like they'd see this on tv or anything.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

She really is doing it :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I think we've established this several times but Eva looks fucking ridiculous with that bright red hair.

And her having her hair in a bun & wearing a wife-beater makes her look worse.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What a shitty plan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jonathan, stand up man.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Eva is fucking hot with her hair up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just want to hear the Bryan laugh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brie is such a fabulous troll :lmao
A beautiful fabulous troll.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie and Bryan's relationship, though. :mark:

They look like they were made for each other, whenever I see them together.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki's expressions are everything :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thought they moved out of Washington?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> I just want to hear the Bryan laugh.


He just laughed. :bryan


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The laugh :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

brie thougnt nikki would have fun wedding shopping? fpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nattie jealous Summer is far more talented than her


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Remember the days when Naomi was alive, y'know, before Aksana fucked up her eye and made her fall off the face of the earth? :troll

& :ti @ Natalya acting as if Summer Rae never wrestled before the whole Fandango thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JON!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Aksana saved us from having her as Diva champ \o/


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao wtf Nattie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Aksana saved us from having her as Diva champ \o/


So instead Nikki's going to get it. 

"I know my piss is stronger than yours."

An actual sentence said on tv.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie is salty as fuck.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"At the end of the day, I know that my piss is stronger than yours"

... Yeah, I don't know what she mean't, either.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Your piss obviously isn't stronger, Nattie...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"What if he proposes?"

"Brie!... What if he does?"

:lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why doesn;t he want kids?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie's piss is stronger yet her bladder is weaker than Summer Rae's edges.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

cena is kicking out at 2 strikes from the relationship :cena3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Why doesn;t he want kids?


Because he loves the "I can do anything I want to do" lifestyle.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Three heart attacks :deandre


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Waffelz said:


> Why doesn;t he want kids?


So when they get divorced he only has to pay alimony and not child support


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eva looks pretty here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord those two passing by each other.

And the random Curtis Axel sighting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

that epic cena swerve :ti


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

love this show , the divasa are soo freaking hot, and Nikki is becoming my fav diva more and more she is just sooooo sexy. if john dont wanna bust in it i sure as hell will lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This slow ass family.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eva's brothers are fucking dickheads.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...she's 30! What the fuck.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Eva's dad is fuckin hilarious. He is THE DON. :banderas


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, who are all the guys and why do they act like complete cunts?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:ti at all of that


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

yea fuck evas bro what a dick, be happy your sister is happy.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

H.I.M. said:


> Eva's brothers are fucking dickheads.


We'll to be fair if I had a sister like her I'd be a dickhead too


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

left his wedding band on fpalm


'did you guys get married' :ti

Cena is gonna propose :mark:


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

Thuganomics said:


> left his wedding band on fpalm
> 
> 
> 'did you guys get married' :ti
> ...


lmaooo he gonna tell her he gets to kick out at 2 again, def not gonna propose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This fucking family :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Get a clue, dad. Yes they're married.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel bad for the mother. She has to deal with these clowns.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is this how all American families are? They're obviously cretins if she can't tell 'em.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Hello Nicole"

This formal bastard.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Except that's not an iPhone text message. Looks more like the notepad. I call scripted bs


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So Eva on a poll match at wrestlemania 30? Winner gets Eva


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena3


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The brothers must be seething that they're ugly bastards and then they see their sister...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eva definitely wears the pants in that relationship lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan with the shovel :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Bryan.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha Bryan is killing it


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki about to get Russo swerved :ti


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What did Bryan say?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Place your bets everyone, proposal or break up?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Eva's dad like age 10 years in-between segments?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bloody hell, another break?! fucking 'merica!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> Place your bets everyone, proposal or break up?


Proposal!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These brothers need to fuck off.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn he just told the brothers off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Secondary...not even thirdanary. 

This fucking family.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mom is just sitting there so tired of this.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is just so epic :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So let me guess this straight

her family are fucking assholes, start bashing shit. and then start complaining about how they aren't being told stuff

:HHH2 fuck this family first garbage


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Time for the main event :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Epic-ness is about to ensue :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope John just asks her to move back in with her without a proposal just to mess with her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena stays with the ill fitting suits from JC Penny.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:cena3


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

awww come on wtf


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fucking bastards!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAASSSSSSSSS


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat Aksana stiff puroresu KENTA like knee :banderas


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bryan has his own bus? He's on his CM Punk shit now.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like he isn't proposing, lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Great episode!  It's baaack! :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nikki/Cena storyline reaching Sammi/Ronnie levels of WOAT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Looks like he isn't proposing, lol.


im starting to think that its more like 'I just need some time, one day we'll get married and have kids but right now my life is hectic'

maybe that sort of crap


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

It is amazing how opposite Bri/Nikki are


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Gimme Nikki over Brie every day of the week. 

Lol at all of us going ham in this thread for a fake show


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh shit. I forgot it started today.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Lol at all of us going ham in this thread for a fake show


Weird how wrestling fans are going nuts over a fake show :vince5


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

first time watching an episode and lost interest about 5 minutes in.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

JC00 said:


> first time watching an episode and lost interest about 5 minutes in.


Which is about 4 minutes and 55 seconds longer then you would while watching Raw. :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I seriously think Cena wishes he had Brie instead of Nikki, he always scolds Nikki and tells her she's wrong anytime she has a fight with Brie.

He went up and hugged her at the photoshoot like he wanted her, then gave Nikki the cold shoulder until it got awkward and he had to hug her to ease the tension.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Does Cena always come across as such a dick on this show?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

favorite part was cena popping up the first time you see nikki


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Cant stand the character Cena shows on Total Divas, he acts like a jerk to Nikki. Ofcourse she'll go jealous with Brie and Daniel Bryan shopping for their wedding/wedding registry. I dont blame her. Plus when they showed that comic con scene its so awkward. Cena's mng got more cheers and the kid immediately asked about Cena to Nikki during the Bellas mng. sad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TheVipersGirl said:


> Cant stand the character Cena shows on Total Divas, he acts like a jerk to Nikki. Ofcourse she'll go jealous with Brie and Daniel Bryan shopping for their wedding/wedding registry. I dont blame her. Plus when they showed that comic con scene its so awkward. Cena's mng got more cheers and the kid immediately asked about Cena to Nikki during the Bellas mng. sad.


I started cracking up right when i saw them hang up the poster.

This season is looking :banderas.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy Hell are there any pictures of that photoshoot Eva Marie did in that lingerie during the preview of season 2? My god.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was awesome clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck are Eva's brothers so damn obsessed with who their sister dates? They look like 2 fat lazy bastards who live at home while Eva went out and made something of herself and they're jealous. Seriously Eva shouldn't have to explain nothing to those 2 it should be between her and her parents not her fat brothers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck are Eva's brothers so damn obsessed with who their sister dates? They look like 2 fat lazy bastards who live at home while Eva went out and made something of herself and they're jealous.


Loved how she turned the tables on them with the live in girlfriend stuff. At least their dad, who didn't like it was like"what's done is done"


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Creepy!


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like Cena needed a booty call and poor Nikki fell for it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I feel very awkward watching Eva Marie's family... the fat brothers, the boorish dad. "You disrespected the family"... what is this, the mob? 

Same with Nikki/John drama. Think both of them get off on being all drama. 

Then, the show makes Nattie into the biggest bitch in the world. Can't stand her acting like an alpha bitch all the time. 

On the other hand, I feel very at ease watching Brie and Bryan and Trinity and Jon. "I wouldn't have ever spoke to you if you talked like that." :lmao

Cool that Bryan has his own bus.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Good first show of the new season


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Ok, I feel very awkward watching Eva Marie's family... the fat brothers, the boorish dad. "You disrespected the family"... what is this, the mob?
> 
> Same with Nikki/John drama. Think both of them get off on being all drama.
> 
> ...


Right? When did this happen? He always wanted one. Was that a perk for bumping up to main event level and doing so much double duty lately or did Bryan's entire contract get reworked?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

I know its Kojima said:


> We'll to be fair if I had a sister like her I'd be a dickhead too


*What is this supposed to mean?
*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Strong kickoff show! I've got a feeling that this season is going to be great.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Silent KEEL said:


> I seriously think Cena wishes he had Brie instead of Nikki, he always scolds Nikki and tells her she's wrong anytime she has a fight with Brie.
> 
> He went up and hugged her at the photoshoot like he wanted her, then gave Nikki the cold shoulder until it got awkward and he had to hug her to ease the tension.


I think you're reading too much into it.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is a pussy. Shitty acting by Natalya and whatever Naomis sidekicks name is. Why in hell am I watching this? I dont like it but everytime a new episode airs I download it. Freaking heroin without the buzz.

I dont care if this is a tv-show ive lost all respect for Natalya.


Alright Ive finished it now. Was pretty decent after the first shitty 20 minutes. Eve,naomi,uso are the best part. Bellas,bryan and john are pretty decent.

Natalya and tough enough girl makes me Boil. The irony of Natalya calling Summer fake. Oh the irony.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Daniel Bryan just Goating and trolling lmao, Natalya is the most awkward irritating thing about the show.

GoodGuy Cena is always hilarious.

Bryan has his own bus??


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Natalya's annoying every time she's on screen. What a whiner she comes off as at times.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Natalya's annoying every time she's on screen. What a whiner she comes off as at times.


I think thats meant to be her character that shes the diva who never gets the chance to shine when people like the bellas do.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If anyone is wondering what Nikki/Cena talked about, she may have spoiled the ending on her instagram


http://instagram.com/p/ln2ALLCkIZ/

looks like it was a happy ending


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Natalya's the definition of boring though. I'd rather watch Summer Rae cheering on Fandango than hear Nattie on commentary ever again :lol


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone else cracked when dat policeman said to Natalya and Arriane that they will go to jail?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CROATIA said:


> Anyone else cracked when dat policeman said to Natalya and Arriane that they will go to jail?


Wonder if that policeman was a work or they were doing their bits on the street and he just got involved


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

What? Season 2 already started? How many episodes have I missed?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Just the premiere.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, Natties the worst. Gimme Alicia Fox or Aksana.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

Dat PIMP :fandango 

Awkward texting, good guy, James Bond looking Cena trolling Nikki :cena2 :cena5 :cena4

My boy D-Bry no-selling Nikki's concerns and trolling her :dazzler


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The cop was the best part of the show. Dude just came out of nowhere and dropped some real shit. I'm leaning to it be real. I guess E! and the WWE could go the extra mile to blur the cop's face to make it seem more real, but I'm assuming they're not smart of enough to come up with that. I could be completely wrong.

Also, I've soured on Nattie. Between Raw and TD, she's been coming off stuck up.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

If they removed Natalya from this show it'd be pretty much perfect.

she's such a fucking self entitled bitch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Bryan Danielson has become Daniel Bryan for the show. I hope that's his bus, and they are not just using Big Show's to film a couple of scenes. Maybe they are still pretending he is champion in the alternate divas universe. I didnt fully appreciate Eva last year, but she is hot. Nattie s going to get drunk and rub on ever other Divas significant other this season. I would love to see both Emma and Paige on this show, but alas.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I fucking hate Eva.


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

Eva Marie is the dat ONS type of girl.She's super hot,but not that bright.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

you can really see where eva gets her smarts from.

her brother's seem like mongs too, do they live with her folks? :lol

EDIT: Holy shit, this series looks good.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol This show is brilliant.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nattie wins the title off AJ at Mania and later enters into a feud with Summer where they integrate this TD drama methinks.

Although Nattie would totally come off as the heel.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I really liked Eva turning the tables on her brothers. They’re such hypocrites. I feel bad for their mom. You can tell she’s tired of the BS.

After the comment Nattie made about Jonathan locking Eva down I can’t help but side eye the relationship. More so now that we found out he’s a “husband-ger”. 

Also, I loved that hilarious edit of John and Nikki. In the beginning of the episode, you see Nikki and John stealing glances from afar. Then, they replayed the same scene at the end of the episode, pretending they just so happened to run into each other.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

nearly put my fist through the screen at the cringiness when cena came to see nikki and brie during the photo op

and :banderas @ that main event superstar life of dbry. he's got his own bus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show is the GOAT show. Sex on Bryan's bus will be a :lmao episode.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

HOLY FUCK

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

So looking at the trailer for the next episodes basically Summer Rae is a massive slut.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..It's hard to see what's really kayfabe on this show and what isn't, that stuff about Eva Marie maybe not being able to have kids for example would they really write that in for dramatic effect?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Eva's got the most annoying, overly controlling/manipulating family ever. 
Hate them all.
Her boyfriend's (fiance, husband, whatever) a douche, but still...


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

This show has actually gotten worse. At least last season it was much less serious, but now this show follows the typical reality show format of 'WE MUST ALWAYS SELL THE DRAMA!". Plus no JO JO bay-bay? Fuck that!

This show is chick crack I'm out.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

CruelAngel77 said:


> This show has actually gotten worse. At least last season it was much less serious, but now this show follows the typical reality show format of 'WE MUST ALWAYS SELL THE DRAMA!". Plus no JO JO bay-bay? Fuck that!
> 
> This show is chick crack I'm out.


Pretty much this. Although id rather see reallife stuff between Eva and her family then Natalya with her shitty acting and Cameron. Just remove those two from the show. Theyre not even annoying in goodways they just make me want to shut the thing off. Naomi and Jey or Jimmy had alot of good comedy stuff. More of them,Eve,summer,alicia and a bit of bellas and bryan/cena would be enough.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

jarrelka said:


> Pretty much this. Although id rather see reallife stuff between Eva and her family then Natalya with her shitty acting and Cameron. Just remove those two from the show. Theyre not even annoying in goodways they just make me want to shut the thing off. Naomi and Jey or Jimmy had alot of good comedy stuff. More of them,Eve,summer,*alicia* and a bit of bellas and bryan/cena would be enough.




..You serious? shes's more airhead than Cameron/Airiane.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..You serious? shes's more airhead than Cameron/Airiane.


We havent really seen much of her except of her laughing in the background so how do you know that? Id rather have anybody on there instead of the annoying bitch that thought melina vs who? Was the greatest match of all time. She has no business being in a wrestlingcompany and she doesnt even have any business being in a reality tv-show since she cant act for shit. Only person more cringeworthy then her is Natalya.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I'm kinda loving the bellas a whole lot more because of this show. Brie is such a babe.

Jon/trinity better have some A+ moments this season again

And I don't want to sound like an utter bitch but my god Summer Rae has a massive forehead


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Well, I watched it. At least Cena's a heel on one of WWE's shows!

The show made me fall in love with the Bellas though.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Can we cut Raw to one hour and extend this to three?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

So I ended up watching the first episode....dammit :lol. I guess I'll keep up with the rest of you losers :cena.

My thoughts:

* Fucking :lmao at Summer's digs at Natalya. First impressions are that I'm gonna dig Summer throughout this second season.

* Natalya is turning into such a stuck up arrogant bitch. She honestly thinks she's like god's gift now when she clearly isn't. She really wound me up on this episode.

* Not enough Naomi on this episode to be fair. Though her and Jon were hilarious with Summer's whole "fake" greeting thing :lol.

* They thankfully kept Arianne to a minimum with this episode. Though she was totally justified with being mad at Natalya and it was one of the few times I understood her bitchy attitude.

* For the first time I really felt sorry for Nikki. In general I've never really liked her but she seemed really heartbroken here and for once I started caring about her. Brie is just awesome, such a cool girl. This show has totally turned my opinion of her around. Cena being the troll heel texting Brie instead of Nikki and then the 4 or so text's in a row to Nikki :lol.

* Bryan!!!! . Any time Bryan is on the show is a good time. Guy is just hilarious. GOAT'S gonna GOAT! :bryan

* Eva is such an airhead and a moron but then judging from her family it's not hard to see why. The only one in the family who doesn't seem like an idiot is the mum. The rest of them all have their issues. Especially the brothers who seemingly want to be involved in every little issue Eva has with relationships. I did love how Eva hit back at them in the end. The father looks so demented :lol. And it took him so fucking long to understand what was going on, really? You couldn't figure it out on your own without being literally told? He isn't that smart is he? :lol.

Preview for the rest of the series looks good. I feel so dirty for watching this though haha.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

rakija said:


> I really liked Eva turning the tables on her brothers. They’re such hypocrites. I feel bad for their mom. You can tell she’s tired of the BS.


Eva's brothers are literally the dirt worst. They need to back all the way off -- it's saying something when Jonathan consistently presents himself as the most reasonable and well educated person amongst you. Or maybe I'm judging a book by its cover, eh...

And I don't think it's Cena trolling Nikki as much as Bryan and Brie egging it on -- "ermagersh, what he proposes??!?" He won't propose, stop getting the girl's hopes up :lol


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Cena really needs to get a better tailor, every time he wears a suit he looks like a cardboard box draped in a set of curtains.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The Architect said:


> Cena really needs to get a better tailor, every time he wears a suit he looks like a cardboard box draped in a set of curtains.


:wyatt


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't believe I actually watched this. Told myself I wouldn't. Damn you boredom. 
I feel legit sorry for Eva Marie's husband having to marry into that family. What a wretched, wretched group of people.



tylermoxreigns said:


> And I don't want to sound like an utter bitch but my god Summer Rae has a massive forehead


She's just straight up ugly. Ugliest girl on the roster, by far (and I don't think many divas are even attractive).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> ..It's hard to see what's really kayfabe on this show and what isn't, that stuff about Eva Marie maybe not being able to have kids for example would they really write that in for dramatic effect?


it's almost the same story they ran with cameron last season.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

House Targaryen said:


> * Eva is such an airhead and a moron but then judging from her family it's not hard to see why. The only one in the family who doesn't seem like an idiot is the mum. The rest of them all have their issues. Especially the brothers who seemingly want to be involved in every little issue Eva has with relationships. I did love how Eva hit back at them in the end. The father looks so demented :lol. And it took him so fucking long to understand what was going on, really? You couldn't figure it out on your own without being literally told? He isn't that smart is he? :lol.


I thought the same thing about the mother during the first season. Right up until she told Eva that if Eva decided to get married without their consent and then got divorced, she would disown her. I hate Eva's entire family, including Eva. She's just the worst in the world at everything she does. She's the anti-Jericho.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Her kicking her husband out of the house was pretty bone headed.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought the new episode was kinda've shit, to be honest. Maybe I should re-watch it, because I was half-ass watching it and was pretty tired when it came on, but eh, nothing interested me that much at all.

Natalya getting drunk was amusing for about 2 seconds, but for some reason I just don't see her as the party-girl type. And whenever she's had her drunk or party moments, it comes across as forced. And Eva Marie and the whole marriage/family situation is cringing. I'm just glad they're no longer replaying the shit out of her obnoxious father going "NO! FLAT NO!" 'cause that was making my head spin. And meh @ Nikki & Cena. I totally get Nikki wanting to get married and having children but did her parents drop her when she was a newborn because she cannot get it through her head that he doesn't want children nor marriage at all anytime soon. And I totally get his reasoning, and honestly, I can't blame him, considering he's on the road 24/7 and rarely has a day off. I mean, how many guys on the roster have kids that they barely see or take care of due to the business? :lol Cena doesn't want to be that guy, I assume.

The only thing I enjoyed on the show was Natalya calling Naomi out on the fact that she follows Eva's husband/boyfriend on Instagram and proceeding to say "Boy Bye". :lmao That was hilarious.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I think thats meant to be her character that shes the diva who never gets the chance to shine when people like the bellas do.


That's what I think, too. Maybe it's because I like Natalya but I just don't see her actually being like this IRL. Many people who know her and have met her say she's a very nice and humble chick & very down to earth.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

At the end of the day, Nattie's piss is always stronger :ti

I started out liking her, but Eva Marie is just so ridiculously fake now. Her yellow skin, her red hair, her overdone makeup, her behavior... everything just screams fake.

Just like Nikki and Cena's reunion at the pier.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The next episode is gonna be good!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

december_blue said:


> The next episode is gonna be good!


....Damn the look on Bryan's face, it's like a part of him is dying for having to sit through that.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't believe how completely opposite Brie and Nikki are. 

Bryan cracks me up whenever he's on my screen, he's a funny dude.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Total Divas Truth or Dare :banderas

And people wonder why there are fans of this show.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, they managed to turn Eva Marie and her douche husband into sympathetic figures. Her family is just the worst.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

The episode was meh. I didn't feel it was anywhere near the quality of last season. That's not a great sign. But, it's only 1 episode.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

TJ: "What if I said the only..."

I'd 100% believe ya Teej. No, really I would.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Didnt watch the last season.. so i thought I would give it a go. This show is "faker than a pair of Vinewood tits".. I just liked watching the backstage scenes. 

GoodGuy Cena is the most cringe worthy of them all.

They should have just presented it like a scripted tv show instead of a fake "reality" show. It would have been more credible and entertaining that way.

I would also like to add.. two best parts of the show are, Nikki's left boob and her right boob.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> GoodGuy Cena is the most cringe worthy of them all.


GoodGuy Cena has nothing on Awkward Stalker Cena.








He looks like a 12 year old who just got rejected at his first middle school dance.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva vs Cameron!!!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Cameron acts more like a White Girl than Summer Rae!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Didnt watch the last season.. so i thought I would give it a go. This show is "faker than a pair of Vinewood tits".. I just liked watching the backstage scenes.
> 
> GoodGuy Cena is the most cringe worthy of them all.
> 
> ...


Well no shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> GoodGuy Cena has nothing on Awkward Stalker Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not as good as ocd neat freak Cena :cena6


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena unleashing all different sides of him :ti


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

So...Eva's got some low class "ho" pictures huh? Figures. I love how EVERYONE else was like, "fuck, and we were all relaxed and crap too" when Eva comes out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Evan isn't nude in the pics lol besides a girl's gotta eat.

And Cameron got a 12 year old body lol


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> not as good as ocd neat freak Cena :cena6


That was definitely the best Cena we have seen on this show.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> not as good as ocd neat freak Cena :cena6





CM12Punk said:


> That was definitely the best Cena we have seen on this show.


For those who missed it, John lectured Nicki about the correct laundry basket to use. She used the "wrong" one.








:cena6:cena6:cena6:cena6:cena6:cena6:cena6:cena6:cena6


----------



## JoeZany (May 16, 2013)

Anybody else crack up at D Bryan on the phone to Nikki?

"Heres your yatch Nicole... heres your yatch... BAM!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't even know Season 2 started!!

I really want to drop a piano on Eva Marie's dad and douche bag brothers. Jeez, they absolutely fucking suck.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm actually warming to Eva Marie. She's vacuous and dumb (especially getting married after dating someone for 5 months...) but considering her age she's genuinely trying to get better and doesn't hide her intentions.

Can't stand Cameron she's an absolute disaster in all aspects. Naomi is cool just wish they'd let her show her natural personality on the regular shows.

More Summer Rae is going to be awesome! When are we going to get to hear her epic theme song on RAW and Smackdown?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Masked Janos said:


> I'm actually warming to Eva Marie. She's vacuous and dumb (especially getting married after dating someone for 5 months...) but considering her age she's genuinely trying to get better and doesn't hide her intentions.
> 
> Can't stand Cameron she's an absolute disaster in all aspects. Naomi is cool just wish they'd let her show her natural personality on the regular shows.
> 
> More Summer Rae is going to be awesome! When are we going to get to hear her epic theme song on RAW and Smackdown?


Eva's 29, almost 30, she shouldn't be THIS dumb. Cameron is alright, she's decent as the mouth of the 'Dactyls. Summer Rae fits in well with the reality show aspect. We might actually get to see all seven girls used the entire season.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Did people not know the show was on, or is it just going to be a one season hit?



> It scored a 1.07 overall rating, which is it's 3rd lowest ever and an almost 25% drop from the season 1 finale. And unfortunately it only scored a 0.55 in the all important adults 18-34 which is it's lowest rating in that category ever, which ranked the show 40th for Sunday Night cable television in America.
> 
> Source


I like the show, but I'm hoping this is just people not knowing it's on and not a sign of anything more. But I'll admit I'm worried, as this is not a good start. With Wrestlemania coming and then Game of Thrones returning they need to do well these weeks where there is no competition. And having their lowest 18-34 rating ever and dropping a quarter from their season 1 finale, isn't helpful.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hopefully the ratings pick up!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

december_blue said:


> Hopefully the ratings pick up!


Wow, this actually seems genuine. I like Nikki SO much more when she's not being fake.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

"Well, if she's a real blonde, then that would be a thing, but..." :banderas
Nattie, Cameron and the Police :lmao 

Oh my god, John going to Nikki and Brie for a pic, hugging her and be like "_Are you doin' okay?_" ....and I be like "Okay, that was *FUCKING* cute!" 
KILL ME! enaldo 

Oh my god, Bryan is so awesome!! :lmao :lmao :lmao
"Stop being a girl! Just go meet him!" (Y)

I LOVE this show. :lenny


----------



## dubyadubyaee (Mar 22, 2014)

John's neat freak-ness was over the top in that episode.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Still can't get over how much different Nikki & Brie sound/act, Brie talks/acts like a proper classy lady and Nikki talks like she is still a highschool cheer leader. It's like they are at least 10 years apart in age.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

They need to bring back Jaret. As you could tell from her shenanigans in the night club grinding on Vinny Natty's gagging for it and she's clearly not getting it from that pussy Tyson Kidd. He'd rather sit on the sofa at home watching Daniel Bryan matches.

Nattie/Jaret affair = ratings


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Green Light said:


> They need to bring back Jaret. As you could tell from her shenanigans in the night club grinding on Vinny Natty's gagging for it and she's clearly not getting it from that pussy Tyson Kidd. He'd rather sit on the sofa at home watching Daniel Bryan matches.
> 
> *Nattie/Jaret affair = ratings*


You got that right!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> You got that right!


Damn, I actually kind of remember this promo. The Double J years... yeah they sort of lost me with this but I still tuned in every week like a good mark. Double J and "The Roadie". :lol 

Now if Nattie actually had an affair with this Jarrett on the show, ratings would go through the roof. 

First Kurt's wife, now Tyson's! Book it Total Divas. 

J-E Double F, J-A, Double R, E, Double T just stole your wife.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Finally got to see the latest episode. Eva's husband needs to stop wearing V-neck shirts...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hyped for this. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 most/half of what they showed in that preview will be shown in next week's episode, as usual.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of Bachelor tomfoolery is this? :ti


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Nikki with the ROCKness Monsters jacket


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They're talking to each other as if they're in a movie. :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Cena and Nikki are starting to get boring.

Can't have kids. Both storm off. Days/weeks of not speaking to each other. Cena initiates dinner. Tells her flat out, "No fucking kids. Got it?" Nikki's okay with it. Nikki sees her friends getting married. Lashes out at Cena. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, John dropped the "you made me a better man" line.

In the most robotic way possible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What a donkey :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, at least he's gone from not wanting marriage and kids to potentially discussing it in the future.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stupid.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No you have heat because you're horrible. 
This bitch :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

H.I.M. said:


> Well, at least he's gone from not wanting marriage and kids to potentially discussing it in the future.


"I'll think about it."

All he said for all that drama.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

And... yep, still don't care about the Cena/Nikki situation.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie Bella has the best facial expressions, tbh.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Cena has a fucking HOUSE for a bus. And a badass house at that.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit that bus


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Nikki


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Do you understand how hot that is when we have sex?"

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao It always comes to that for Nikki


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with Nikki. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> "I'll think about it."
> 
> All he said for all that drama.


He'll probably shut it down when she starts talking about it again.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Nattie is a jealous cunt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The editing is such a mess :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rae and Natalya feuding, eh?

I wonder how TJ's gonna fit in this. >:-D


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> He'll probably shut it down when she starts talking about it again.


Yeah, he most likely said that to calm her down with the "He won't have kids or get married with me!! *cries*" shit.

& I'm sorry, but if you're gonna make Summer the new member, don't make her the new JoJo where she's only in like 1 or 2 parts/scenes of the show. I know it's only been 1/2 episodes so far but still. Yes, this is me being impatient. :side:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't tell if these feelings are/were genuine or made up shit for the show.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Any live stream plz?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sevenhead is DRAGGING Aundrea Zuckerman. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Summer went in on Nattie :ti


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> :lmao Nikki





I know its Kojima said:


> Nattie is a jealous cunt


Yes to both those things.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

People shit on Summer's face, but she looks 30x better than Eva Marie.

& This Natalya/Summer drama is probably a work, they're talking like little high school girls. :ti Then again, that's how most women are IRL. unk2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The backstabbing and hate in this is fantastic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie is that annoying broad that you said hi to once and now follows you around.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cameron is so full of shit, if the roles were reversed she would have been gloating twice as hard.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti @ Eva trying to act like Cameron.

Is she excited about being with the troops or is she excited about the private jets/planes fpalm I'll take the latter.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Cameron is so full of shit, if the roles were reversed she would have been gloating twice as hard.


Yeah pretty much lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fan reaction noise :lmao


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

This bitch whose favorite match was "Alicia fox vs Melina" is talking about how Eva needs to pay her dues and be humble. Bitch you've had like one more year experience


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> Cameron is so full of shit, if the roles were reversed she would have been gloating twice as hard.


Complete with ghetto finger wagging.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought Tamina hit her nose, not her mouth/teeth. Guess we know now.

That still looked awesome, though. :datass


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If AJ said yes to Total Divas, I wonder what she would be like on this show.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, so that IS what happened when Nikki got kicked that night.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I can't wait for the Bryan Bus lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's a knocked out tooth. 
Lita and Candice Michelle are rolling their eyes right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> It's a knocked out tooth.
> Lita and Candice Michelle are rolling their eyes right now.


:lmao I know, right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Heaven forbid you get a tooth knocked out!"

Wtf, Nattie? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"John's gonna think I'm hideous!" :fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nattie is so hard trying not to smirk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikkie is such a shallow mess :lmao
I love it. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao she thinks Cena is going to break up with her over a knocked out tooth.. this vein ass bitch :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I bet if Nikki got ran over but still made it but had tons of bruises all over her, she'd probably freak out, not because she got hurt, but because "John's gonna think she looks hideous". :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow Nikki :lmao Wow


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, Bryan being a mood killer.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SUMMER'S FACE WHEN SHE WAS ASKED THAT. :lmao

:mark:  her calling Bryan a top guy, though. :bryan


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Damn, Bryan being a mood killer.


DAT AUTHORITY :bryan :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Its the only sex he's ever had :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan's B+us.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie is pressed as fuck.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nattie has officially been gotten to.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Summer is literally her NXT gimmick, but even better on this show.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki is my favorite thing on this show :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JON'S FACE JUST NOW :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuckin' Natalya. :lmao Gotta love her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I just don't know with these bitches :ti


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Brie asked the right question, what is Rolling Out?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"You're probably about to go in there and touch yourself until you see John."

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's so much that Trinity and Jon are going to clown these girls about when they're alone.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

She's wearing lingerie, so they're not nude pictures, so what are they shocked about?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sandra :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ariane is talking about "new girls" coming up.

And of course those pics will be everywhere by morning.

Sandra, my favorite character on the show.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sandra is such a thug.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fake outrage over some past pics of Eva? 

GURL BYE!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AMBROSE. :mark: 'Ma boy made a cameo with no fucks given. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Them bitches are about to lose their damn minds with that.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LoL At all the Ambrose marks that just came..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They are really spreading her pictures around but they aren't nudes :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

DashingRKO said:


> They are really spreading her pictures around but they aren't nudes :lmao


Talk about grasping for straws.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Eulonzo said:


> AMBROSE. :mark: 'Ma boy made a cameo with no fucks given. :lmao


Hahaha that was great.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

This is almost as bad as the stuff highschool girls do.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That editing :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fan shots :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Brie just running out and shoving AJ. :lmao Never saw that before.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Do they have to play the Bellas theme music on every episode? fpalm It's cringing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm becoming a fan of Nikki :lmao
Her expressions are everything.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

So where dem pics at? lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And of course Nikki changes her mind when she finally needs to get some.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

& Not for nothin', Nikki will always look dopey with that backwards hat on.

"2 day without sex, that is not okay." :lmao

:yum: @ Nikki in dat position.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vanity thy name is Nikki.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Bryan's woman making Cena's woman tapout...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's such a shallow, horrible human being :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Darksyde said:


> So where dem pics at? lol


They're doctored obviously.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti @ Summer's voice, though. It screams a dramatic high school girl.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

So Cena's elbow was gross to look at before and she was worried about her tooth? Seriously?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just want to know what Trinity and Jon are thinking.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Summer Rae is my favorite. Also Jon and Naomi sitting and reacting is this shows best part


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I just want to know what Trinity and Jon are thinking.


They totally spend hours talking shit about everyone.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

How come the other Uso is NEVER around????


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Flawless Victory said:


> How come the other Uso is NEVER around????


Jey is the private twin.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Flawless Victory said:


> How come the other Uso is NEVER around????


Don't think he's dating a diva and since he isn't would you want to be on this show?


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

I gotta side with Eva on this one. Arianne is an awful person


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Jey is the private twin.





KuritaDavion said:


> Don't think he's dating a diva and since he isn't would you want to be on this show?


Bingo.

Naomi needs to confront Cameron about this and start a fight. :cheer We need some ghetto drama.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trinity. That angel.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nattie is so insecure lol


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

LOL Eva the alcoholic.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

For someone who talks about how she's a Hart and so tough, Nattie gets so butthurt so easily.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Don't think he's dating a diva and since he isn't would you want to be on this show?


 It's not about who he's dating. It's been a few occasions that I thought he would be there. The apartment party and when they were all at a club the night Vinny got wasted.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

Krinkles said:


> They're doctored obviously.



:bryan3
*NO!NO!NO!*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eva better snatch that $20 Sally's Beauty Supply weave off of Ariane for that.


Ariane making the Queen cry :jose


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> It's not about who he's dating. It's been a few occasions that I thought he would be there. The apartment party and when they were all at a club the night Vinny got wasted.


He's probably no different than AJ is with in terms of the Total Divas camera crew. AJ said that when the cameras are nearby they tell her beforehand and she goes off-camera or away from where they are, and he probably does same thing. But this is just me speculating/assuming.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oops @ her mentioning the mugshot.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Fandango what an ass haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, embarrassing her to everyone is ok, but if Eva cries now I feel bad. Yeah.

:lmao Paul Heyman's look at the camera.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dirty Curty :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :heyman sighting!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I genuinely can't tell if Fandango tries to be weird on purpose in real life or if he's in character for this show.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Heyman!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The return of Creepy Curtis is happening.

YAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

A wild Paul Heyman appears.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

look at Heyman getting a little cameo on TD


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Did anyone see that look on Heyman's face? He saw the pics, too! xD


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it sad that more midcarders get speaking roles on this show than on the other 7 hours of WWE television?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> I genuinely can't tell if Fandango tries to be weird on purpose in real life or if he's in character for this show.


That's why he is needs to be on more often.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

These pictures are all on the internet. How is it so mind boggling someone at the wwe would see these? Summer Rae was in the lingerie football league, almost every dive has nearly naked or naked pics online except for nattie, but that's cause she's super insecure as we are finding out


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, I just realized there's only 4 mins left in the show. God damn, I love this stupid train wreck of a show :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zack in the background.
With nothing to do but acting like he has something to do.
Looking depressed as fuck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Does everyone else absolutely love this show :lmao 

Nattie, Eva and of course the lovely Trinity :banderas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS Eva!
First thing she's done that I'm down with.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn REJECTED


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

So if Jojo was replaced by Summer just to create more drama, mission accomplished. Sadly she's my new favorite on the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Can't wait until next week. This trainwreck.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao this show is fucking great!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Summer slaps the piss out of Nattie next week

FUCK YES :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Next week is going to be good! :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

It's weird as hell how Nattie just randomly turned heel this season.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Eva with an amazing promo tonight :clap. Cameron gave me a headache today, was she actually trying to justify what she did? 

Next week :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

H.I.M. said:


> It's weird as hell how Nattie just randomly turned heel this season.


Well she's always been the bitter old matron of the group on the show besides her wedding and her cat dying but with Summer it's turned up to 11.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Seriously, put Eva with the BFF's on NXT do she can get better. She would fit in and learn for a change. Plz don't use her on Raw or SD! until she is ready.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Catching the replay episode since I missed the 9pm airing (I was watching hhh/taker wm28 on the network). Can't wait to see how big of a train wreck this is


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena is working Nikki hard


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cena is working Nikki hard



Nikki pretty much is ready to commit herself and worship John until she dies..

Lucky ass dude..Nikki probably knows she won't find someone like John again.

:cena3


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tonight show was awesome...can't stand eva or summer


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I hope Cameron dies. The way she treat Eva tonight was uncalled for.



Callisto said:


> Summer slaps the piss out of Nattie next week
> 
> FUCK YES :mark:


Wish she slapped Cameron instead and picked her up and dropped her on her head. That fucking cunt.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

H.I.M. said:


> It's weird as hell how Nattie just randomly turned heel this season.


Nattie turned super bitch on Eva last season. Just cause she was insecure.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nattie is jealous cause Eva's red hair is more over than Nattie ever was.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This show honestly is very good and enjoyable. Eva killed it this week, earned some respect for her too.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm really starting to like Eva.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

This show is nuts :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Naomi and maybe even Brie are the only likeable women on the show. Towards the end of this episode when Nattie mocks Summer, you can see that Naomi is getting tired of their shit. It's like she had a realization that her friends are in fact super petty and overly dramatic.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This shows ridiculousness this season has been turned up a lot of notches.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone got a Youtube link?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Very enjoyable episode this week. Loved the bus parts, and Summer Rae is really more interesting than JoJo. I am glad she is on the show now!


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

Nattie's a cunt. Jesus christ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well she's always been the bitter old matron of the group on the show besides her wedding and her cat dying but with Summer it's turned up to 11.


Bitter old matron! :clap


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

december_blue said:


> Bitter old matron! :clap


All the Harts become bitter pricks


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Nikki's so dumb. She gets a tooth knocked out and instantly worries that Cena is going to think she looks like a tramp. It's a tooth, calm down.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Red and Gold baby, whoooooo!

Really loving Summer sofar, stands up for herself and keeps it real. Eva this episode was gold too, I wish that girl could actually wrestle I would totally be in her corner.

Cameron & Nattie = some clown ass HATERS. 

Seriously, good on Eva for not accepting that half-assed apology Cameron was FORCED into by Naomi pretty much. Loved how Naomi called her out on it too. "But I didn't mean for it to.." - "Yes, you did. Stop lying" - "Well.. Ok, but.." My god, one PERCEIVED slight of upstagemanship (if that isn't a word, it should be) and she full on puts her on blast in front of ALL their colleagues. And then lies about it being on purpose or not, like people can't tell. What tha actual fuck? And smiling about it, telling her to sit her ass down, etc etc. The stones on that girl.. (and not in a good way).
Also, Nattie needs to check herself with the constant holier than though BS. If she's REALLY like that irl then I'm starting to understand why she hasn't been pushed more. People see right through that stuff. That woman lives in her own little world, where she's the queen and all others should be humble towards her, bow their head and say "ma'am"... f*ck that noize. 

Naomi and Brie = the sensibles of the group. Naomi especially, I wish we could see more of her on Raw and Smackdown.. and by that I mean HER. Not Naomi, the smily Funkadactyl with no discernable personality. THIS Naomi. I could root for her!

Nikki.. I dunno, Nikki is just.. Nikki. Not the sharpest pencil in the box, "kinda" superficial, but I think she means well.. so good on her, go get your man!!

2 down.. how many to go?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, it is becoming a chore to watch Cameron & Nattie.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Crozer said:


> Nattie's a cunt. Jesus christ


She really is. Totally insufferable.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

lol @ the tooth problem


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> lol @ the tooth problem


I love how in an industry where people break jaws, legs and arms...they act like knocking a tooth out is a career ending injury.

Lol at not wanting John to see her look the exact same as she always does....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

The ol double switch. I now like Eva and Summer and think Cameron and Nattie are total bitches. How can these people be so passive aggressive?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Sick & tired of Nattie, stop living off her families legacy!!

I really hope they replace Nattie with Renee Young come Season 3. 

Trinity is looking good this season and her ring work is getting better also, she's a future divas champ for sure.

Summer Rae is ratings!


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> lol @ the tooth problem


I know, and she's worried that Cena of all people would leave her because of that. The dude had to get in the middle of the ring on live TV and show his gnarly elbow while tens of thousands of people cheered that he would be out for surgery and she's worried about showing him her tooth gap in private...


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

This goddamn show... I enjoy it too much. Trash TV at its best.

I was going to make a post detailing why I find it so entertaining, but I have neither the time nor the inclination. There are simply too many things that make it great. 

This week's episode can be summed up pretty easily...

:banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

This show is frigging GOAT

Dirty Curtis making an appearance and sneaking in all slimy and greasy and just :lmao

Summer Rae's voice cuts through me :no:

I can't with Nikki :lmao It's a tooth, jesus gurl 
Brie CLEARLY still the better twin

Three words - DEAN. MOTHERFUCKIN'. AMBROSE. 

Majorly lacking Trinity/Jon so far this season, not good. They SLAYED last season


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Naomi and Brie come off as the most genuine, Summer also comes off as a very sweet person though I'm not entirely sure that's the shows intentions, Nikki is shallow but endearing in a way, Eva seems to be turning babyface this season, don't care for Cameron and Nattie is insufferable.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Summer comes across as a bit plastic. Nattie was probably talking about Eva when she made the crack about wrestling skills (Nat has said that Summer impresses her). They need to talk and start anew. I think they just got off on the wrong foot and have continued to fuck with each other.

Cameron has a point, Eva is a "one-upper", but damn that was immature shit. 

Nikki is sweet, but perpetually in high school. 

Naomi and Brie seem to be the level heads of the show. Brie obviously has had the practice, growing up with dramatic ass Nikki.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

This show is the best unintentional comedy on television.

Natalya is an immature queen bee. She's so damn petty about every thing with Summer.

Ariane/Cameron is a complete bitch. Yes I get it's annoying when you think Eva is one upping you but to do what she did was foul. So glad that Naomi called her on it.

Speaking of which Naomi/Trinity is the best diva on the show. The most level headed and mature out of all of them. So glad she called out Cameron and she looked as if she had it up to here with Natalya.

I like Summer Rae just because she won't kiss anyone's ass.

Eva Marie may be a bit dumb but she's harmless.

Brie is also up there with Naomi and Nikki's pretty funny.

Oh and Paul Heyman cameo :mark: :mark:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The turn around on my opinion of the Bellas is now complete with this episode. Love both of them. Obviously Brie is GOAT but Nikki has been a lot more tolerable and sweet this season so far. She is a little silly and dramatic at times but has good intentions.

Thus far I've been loving Summer except for that one moment in the start of this episode where she just waltzed on in and took Eva out of the brunch. That was rude as fuck. But I love how she doesn't give a fuck and stands up for herself and the way she stood up for Eva was really cool. At times she seems like a really sweet person.

Speaking of Eva, good on her for standing up for herself and not accepting Ariane's shit apology! I felt really sorry for her in this episode.

Not nearly enough Trinity thus far season considering she's the second coolest diva in this thing behind Brie. Her and Jon need some more shit in this thing for sure.

FUCK Nattie and Ariane. Both of them are bitter malicious bitches. Especially Ariane. She has NEVER been cool with me and now has confirmed herself as the WOAT diva of this series with the shit she pulled on Eva. Seriously not cool digging shit like that up. Yes Eva can be a bit too boisterous with the opportunities she's getting but that doesn't warrant such a bitch move. I would have respected Ariane a lot more if she just said something to Eva's face about it and might have taken her side. Not anymore though.

Nattie is a close second worst in this season so far. She has been completely unbearable. Her whole veteran/holier than thou attitude makes me sick. She clearly is intimidated by Summer Rae and it shows by her being so bitchy and immature about it. You notice that nobody else except her has a major issue with Summer. Brie even defended Summer by saying she should be given a chance. It just shows what an envious wretch of a person Nattie is.

Enjoyable second episode, I'm enjoying this way more than I should considering it really is trash TV.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I love this show way more than I should

Cameron was being a downright shallow bitch to Eva

Nikki is all about the sex, lucky guy Cena is, her tits are just insane even though they are fake

Bryan/Brie just go so well together that whole bus thing was hilarious 

Summer seems okay but her voice just makes her come across like a catty bitchmachine


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Nikki with DAT TOOTHLESS AGGRESSION. Someone also needs to tell Eva Marie that "All Red Everything" will never get over.


House Targaryen said:


> Thus far I've been loving Summer except for that one moment in the start of this episode where she just waltzed on in and took Eva out of the brunch. That was rude as fuck. But I love how she doesn't give a fuck and stands up for herself and the way she stood up for Eva was really cool. At times she seems like a really sweet person.


I'm not understanding how everyone was flipping out? Surely a work obligation is far more urgent than a lazy meal in the hotel lobby.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

for the record.....the Eva pics.....dayum.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Eva walking out like a boss after not accepting Cameron's apology


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I just wanted to get something off my chest about Cena. I just can't stand how god damn fake this guy is. I mean lets use Stone cold for example, what you saw on tv was basically who Stone Cold was in real life, a beer drinking, deer hunting, *******. Shawn Michaels, he always came out in cowboy hats and dressed casually and was pretty much himself on the mic. Same with CM Punk dude was pretty much what you saw on tv, wearing hoodies being a smart ass and being a comic book nerd. Even Niki Bella is realer than this fucker. 

But Cena my god i've never seen someone as phony as him, and its so ironic how his whole motto is he's real and stays true to himself. On WWE he comes out in jorts and fruity t shirts and and hats, and is always smiling and making wise cracks on the mic. Irl dude is polar opposite, wears suits pretty much everywhere and always has to be rolling like he's the fucking richest guy on the planet. I mean i'm sure Punk and Bryan are rolling in the cash and set for life but they've always kept true to themselves wearing casual clothes and being who they are. 

Also Whenever he fucking talks he always sounds like he's giving a speech at a board meeting, he sounds like a fucking robot. I just can't stand a phony motherfucker like him, the greatest wrestlers are always themselves with the volume turned up but not this guy.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I just wanted to get something off my chest about Cena. I just can't stand how god damn fake this guy is. I mean lets use Stone cold for example, what you saw on tv was basically who Stone Cold was in real life, a beer drinking, deer hunting, *******. Shawn Michaels, he always came out in cowboy hats and dressed casually and was pretty much himself on the mic. Same with CM Punk dude was pretty much what you saw on tv, wearing hoodies being a smart ass and being a comic book nerd. Even Niki Bella is realer than this fucker.
> 
> But Cena my god i've never seen someone as phony as him, and its so ironic how his whole motto is he's real and stays true to himself. On WWE he comes out in jorts and fruity t shirts and and hats, and is always smiling and making wise cracks on the mic. Irl dude is polar opposite, wears suits pretty much everywhere and always has to be rolling like he's the fucking richest guy on the planet. I mean i'm sure Punk and Bryan are rolling in the cash and set for life but they've always kept true to themselves wearing casual clothes and being who they are.
> 
> Also Whenever he fucking talks he always sounds like he's giving a speech at a board meeting, he sounds like a fucking robot. I just can't stand a phony motherfucker like him, the greatest wrestlers are always themselves with the volume turned up but not this guy.


Eh? He seems pretty laid back on the show and considering his hectic schedule I think he can be forgiven for taking advantage of his wealth to make his life more comfortable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

A PG Attitude said:


> Eh? He seems pretty laid back on the show and considering his hectic schedule I think he can be forgiven for taking advantage of his wealth to make his life more comfortable.


Laid back? The dude is always in robot mode, any time he speaks its sounds so robotic like he's at a business meeting. Dude is always wearing suits and when he's not he's at his house with his gigantic list of rules of the house, cannot drip water on the tile, cannot cook in the kitchen, this guy is anything but laid back he's uptight as fuck.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Nattie is such a jealous bitch.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Is Nikki Bella that stupid that she can't see that Cena's probably had a vasectomy either during or just after his marriage? You can see it written all over his face when the topic of children come up yet the dumb girl still deludes herself into thinking they going to have a bright future together. When the reality is outside of his work Cena doesn't have a future period.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nattie has become quite the jealous one, I must say. When she was telling Naomi about how she was telling Summer to fuck off in her head about being in the opening act...holy shit woman. :lmao Bitter much?

Also, bonus points to Eva for shutting Cameron down and not accepting the apology. Couldn't help but yell "GET WRECKED!" when that happened.



SAMCRO said:


> I just wanted to get something off my chest about Cena. I just can't stand how god damn fake this guy is. I mean lets use Stone cold for example, what you saw on tv was basically who Stone Cold was in real life, a beer drinking, deer hunting, *******. Shawn Michaels, he always came out in cowboy hats and dressed casually and was pretty much himself on the mic. Same with CM Punk dude was pretty much what you saw on tv, wearing hoodies being a smart ass and being a comic book nerd. Even Niki Bella is realer than this fucker.
> 
> But Cena my god i've never seen someone as phony as him, and its so ironic how his whole motto is he's real and stays true to himself. On WWE he comes out in jorts and fruity t shirts and and hats, and is always smiling and making wise cracks on the mic. Irl dude is polar opposite, wears suits pretty much everywhere and always has to be rolling like he's the fucking richest guy on the planet. I mean i'm sure Punk and Bryan are rolling in the cash and set for life but they've always kept true to themselves wearing casual clothes and being who they are.


I can kind of see your criticism about Cena being a robot and all, because he does seem to be monotone no matter what, but I don't get why you're giving him shit about not being anything like his on-screen persona.

Do you, by chance, give Kane shit for being nothing like his demonic character in real life? Can you not stand how fake the Undertaker is compared to his real life counterpart? What about Goldust? Is it a bad thing to not fully embrace your gimmick outside the ring, a place where kayfabe and gimmicks are supposed to be put aside? Do wrestlers really have to be their "real" personalities when it's their job to put up some sort of character for the cameras?

Everyone knows that Cena and his whole "Hustle, Loyalty, Respect" thing is part of his Cenation leader character, even about him "staying true to himself." Everyone knows he is nothing like that in real life, for better or worse. But I'm having trouble seeing how that can be a valid criticism against him as a human being.

I just don't get your point about Cena there. I would definitely appreciate it if you could elaborate about it more.

Or am I looking at this thing completely wrong?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva Marie > Nattie


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Natalya can fuck right off


----------



## Star Tours King (Dec 11, 2012)

The thing is, I'm hooked on this show but I CANNOT STAND any diva on it.
Naomi, to a point is okay.
Brie, with Daniel and without Nikki, is okay.
Everyone else should GTFO.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - Sunday's episode of WWE Total Divas drew 1.28 million viewers for a 0.6 rating in the 18-49 demographic. This is up from the season premiere.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...lvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#oiDxjImXuhpJoVfl.99


The viewership is up!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Y'know, it really looked like Cameron was apologizing just because Eva cried rather than owning up to her mistake based on principle. Good on Eva for not accepting her apology since that seems to be the case.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL I can't believe anybody thinks any of this show is real.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Good to see they huge boost in viewership. I think as they don't below 1 million the show will be fine.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> LOL I can't believe anybody thinks any of this show is real.


Same here, most scripted "reality show" ever maybe. Though IMO there is no "reality show" that isn't somewhat scripted.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the show and I like the fights if all the divas were like brie and naomi, total divas would bore. Even though it is scripted I can't help but to hope that Nat really texted steph about not wearing panties.

At first I was on Cena's side but now if he continues to lead her on, he's gonna look like a dick esp since he begged her to come back


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

From Episode 3:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Vince and Trips probably made Cena sign a contract to marry Nikki and have kids with her for the good of Total Divas.

BEST FOR BUSINESS.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

John probably got a vasectomy before he got back with Nikki. 

:cena2 I don't know why we can't have kids hun


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

I have always thought Cena got a little snip snip. 

I guess I'm in a totally 'nother boat for Nattie. They brought her in, Pushed her as that first third generation Diva. Then nothing. I'd be a pretty bitter bitch too.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a soft spot in my heart for Nattie. It seems that she has to play up that whole grisly vet role sine she's the only one on the show.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I enjoy this show way more than I should. Nattie reminds me of a school teacher, she's such an outcast compared to the rest of the group.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Heres my thoughts on the show. 

Eva - I really like this girl. Maybe a troublemaker but atleast she,s genuine and stands for it. Plus this latest episode made me feel really sympathic for her. 

Summer - Same here. I dont care if your the biggest bitch in the world aslong as you stand for it. And I think most people feel that way thats why Cena is getting boed whilst many villains are cheered because they stand for what they are whilst Cena thinks he,s some sort of hero whilst he,s infact the biggest douce of them all. And Summer hasnt really done anything. She actually seems very sweet if anything.

Brie - Kinda indifferent towards her. She came across as a bitch the last season and she just has this im better then you condesending thing about her even though she also comes across as a peacekeeper and very mature. I dont know really. 

Naomi - By far the most likeable on the show. Very down to earth and real. God I hope she wins the divas title at mania cause she sure deserves to run with it. 


Arianne - I cant stand this bitch. Next.

Natalya - Used to be a fan but she,s been annoying the heck out of me lately plus she sounds so damn fake and acts worse then Cena sells. Will always be a fan of her inring work but damn I cant stand her on this show.


Nikki - Yeah she,s a bimbo but I freaking like her. She,s such a sweetheart. Reminds me of an ex. And her facial expressions and her personality in general makes this show. 



One thing thats been bugging me lately is I want more Jon/Naomi. Give those two a whole episode. They along with Eva and Nikki make this show.

And lol at Arianne thinking she,s a veteran or something:lmao I bet she doesnt know one single person from the hall of fame this year. Melina/Alicia Fox :lmao :lmao gtfo here you stupid tramp.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> How come the other Uso is NEVER around????


:lmao


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

jarrelka said:


> Eva - I really like this girl. Maybe a troublemaker but atleast she,s genuine


Fuck all is genuine about her. Her hair, her tan, her overdone makeup, her problems (along with the whole show) are super fake. Then again, nothing at all in this show is real, so I guess I shouldn't expect people to be.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, did Bryan ever get a bus?

Also, Fandango was such a creep when he asked Eva about those pictures.

I can't wait for the incoming Summer vs. Brie over Daniel shenanigans.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Link on Eva Maries pix? or was the naked pic thing faked for the show???


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Cydewonder said:


> Link on Eva Maries pix? or was the naked pic thing faked for the show???


believe me brah it wasn't faked :shaq2


----------



## TuffestOut (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Total Divas Season 2*

does anyone know if the divas are available for escorting jobs? i got bread


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cydewonder said:


> Link on Eva Maries pix? or was the naked pic thing faked for the show???


There seem to be some semi-nude pics of her, but what you saw on the show was just a storyline.


----------



## JJZiggler (Nov 22, 2013)

With the exception of Naomi, this show does women no favours at all. On that bus, when it was all kicking off, you could just see Jon wondering what the fuck he was doing there. Unfortunately, girls see this behaviour on TV and it seems to be becoming more and more common. Bloody reality TV.

That being said, I do watch this show and wouldn't miss it. Probably says a lot.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


Well, seems like Nattie was calling them straight. She said Summer was "fake", and lo and behold it's coming to pass.

I love Brie's line, "You didn't thank ME for the bus."


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Well, seems like Nattie was calling them straight. She said Summer was "fake", and lo and behold it's coming to pass.


They are all fake. It's a fake show.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

"Sometimes you need to shut up just like those legs need to shut up"


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Fandango is such a creepy dirty guy. Although the whole thing looks fake, total divas should feature more of dirty curtis. No morals, pure slimy


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks fake? Seems fake? Are people still contemplating if this show is fake or not? Haha - it's pure fake, and the best part is when the Bellas or Eva Marie are wearing skimpy shit.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Well, seems like Nattie was calling them straight. She said Summer was "fake", and lo and behold it's coming to pass.
> 
> I love Brie's line, "You didn't thank ME for the bus."


Guess perception is everything. I thought BB came off looking like a jealous bitch with some serious narcistic tendancies in that clip. Plus, the woman on woman slutshaming that's going on is just insane. 2014 people. You think guys ever tell other guys "hey bro, you're putting yourself out there too much, watch out or you might be viewed as a (male version of a) slut!"? Nope. We just live and let live. But women be hating on eachother over perceived slights and shit, it's like:






They are actively perpetuating the "a woman must be a slut if she's comfortable flirting with guys" stereotype. Puritan nonsense. Reverse feminisme. 

Lol @ Bryan though for trolling Brie into a jealous rage..


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> believe me brah it wasn't faked :shaq2


Googled eva marie naked, when I got home from work yesterday :delrio


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cydewonder said:


> Googled eva marie naked, when I got home from work yesterday :delrio



Was there a sadness in her eyes?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Cydewonder said:


> Googled eva marie naked, when I got home from work yesterday :delrio











_My reaction after finding the photos._
:cool2 Shucky Ducky! Quack! Quack!

Those photos will only make her more popular with the male demographic ages 14-100 despite how ashamed she is of them. The Bellas walk around in stripper gear half the time anyway not to mention that she works for a company that featured *bra and panties matches* some several years ago. :dance



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Was there a sadness in her eyes?


No.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Was there a sadness in her eyes?


Nope, same facial expression as always but w/ black hair. Stuff like this but more thong and ass pics or no bra but covering her boobs. Kim k playboy naked.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

is there actually nude photos?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Thuganomics said:


> is there actually nude photos?


Yes, but you can't see anything.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Nattie...


----------



## Tambrose (Mar 25, 2014)

It was kinda funny how it seemed the only Diva that cared about Eva's past racy photos was Ariane... all the other girls were giving Ariane a look like they were saying 'are you seriously doing this?'. Even Alicia Fox, who I could've seen making light of it like she did Natalya peeing herself in the ring, was giving Ariane a 'wow, you are a low down trashy bitch' look.

Next episode- calling Summer a slut because she's flirty? Dude, she's single (as far as I'm aware) and it's not like she's grinding up on guys in relationships, so what's the issue? Flirting is fun, and even when you're just mucking around with friends having a laugh. Also, who cares if she *has* slept with anyone from work... they all spend that much time together, moreso then with their family and friends back home, is it so hard to comprehend that more personal stuff happens? If both people are single I don't see the issue, except for Grandma Natalya acting like she's so wholesome and the moral police with all her double standards.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

"All Red Everywhere" you bet!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> "All Red Everywhere" you bet!


Any chance it could be for a storyline on Total Divas?


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

ROFL At Nattie woah can't wait for that episode!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

december_blue said:


>




Season ending shocker when Summer interrupts the wedding and reveals she is carrying the GOAT'S baby.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Do they purposely give Nattie embarrassing storylines to see how low they can go before she finally says no?


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Yo, Ariane...


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> Do they purposely give Nattie embarrassing storylines to see how low they can go before she finally says no?


Nattie is just bad and she should feel bad.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

These embarrassing storylines are the only memorable things Nattie will do in her WWE career so :draper2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

eva marie's hands are gross


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Summer is on the verge of being a stripper. That is one of the best things I've heard on Total Divas so far, probably the only thing


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm ready for Total diva's tonight...I hope I get back in time to watch it


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't understand why Summer is hated when she seems to be the most mature one on the show. The scene with Brie dressing down Summer made Brie look childish to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Excited for Divas tonight and the further adventures of Bryan's bang bus. :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Soooooooooooo ready :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

5 minutes!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't wait for Summer Rae vs. The World tonight.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Show time!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

It has begun!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jon trying to get it in at work. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
The fucking best.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

He needed some!!!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

What a way to start :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

wtf Jon?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, Bryan being a grandpa.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jon is great :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What did Bryan expect getting a bunch of divas on a bus?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"If I knew how to do a backflip, I would do it right now." - Nikki

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Nattie with her girl bye


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"You gonna keep that mouse in the house." - Natalya :lol

OMG @ NATALYA DOING THE "GIRL BYE". :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Aundrea Zuckerman getting it wrong once again.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh God, Nattie fpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Christmas? Damn this was taped a while back.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Brie Bella is extremely pretty.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Contemporary global issues :lmao

Cameron..wow...:ti

Jon :ti

Chingle chingle :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nikki's hurracanrana was cool. That was the only time Natalya's ever not worn tights lol.

Bryan's personality with all these Divas does not mix, I can tell. Oh god, are they still releasing that song Cameron did?

Bryan talkin' bout dat chingle chingle! :bryan :yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's the best. :lmao


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That song. Goog god almighty. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan is just an old man and I love him for it.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ROFLLLL the chingle chingle....I cant :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Brie Bella is extremely pretty.


I agree. She'll always be prettier than Nikki.

Is Nattie getting raped by Tyson Kidd? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Divas are role models :ti


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bryan is GOAT!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cameron sucks as an artist.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Nattie sure knows how to pick winners. Tyson for husband of the year!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty sure Bryan's finisher to replace the YES Lock is called the Chingle Chingle.

I dig it. :bryan2


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

:lmao :lmao

The chingle chingle...

Bryan buried half of of the current society in 20 seconds..:lmao


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't tell who I hate the most. Eva, Cameron, or Natalya


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Icy Hot in the butt :lmao
Oh my god :lmao
Oh my god :lmao


I can't :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That look by Brie. Sums it up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Nattie is hilarious


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Got icy hot in the middle of her legs, and in her butt."

What the fuck? :lmao Hearing Brie describe that was just wrong.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nattie is getting roasted. I'm crying. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nattie is really clumsy awkward on this show..


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

This show. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Natalya has peed herself, she's been with Khali, she's been with Tyson Kidd (who has teh best charisma evarz), and... has supposedly shit herself on the bus. :lmao Mess.


KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao That look by Brie. Sums it up.


Literally, she has the best facial expressions on the show, along with Jimmy & Naomi.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if Natalya should've gave her that ring jacket.

She should've sold it to Ebay for millions upon millions of dollars, I mean it's VERY valuable. unk2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

John boy appears :cena3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like her forehead.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

God damn summer is sexy


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

She might as well go out there naked.

But seriously, how does Summer get allowed to wear such risque outfits? I THINK I HAVE A FEELING WHO SHE SPOKE TO TO GET PERMISSION-UHHH! IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN-UHHH! :trips2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

These girls putting Sandra under so much stress


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That editing during the part where Naomi/Jimmy was about to have sex on the bus was atrocious lmao it was hard to even focus on what was going on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan is going to put his foot down.........on the last day of the trip.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> She might as well go out there naked.
> 
> But seriously, how does Summer get allowed to wear such risque outfits? I THINK I HAVE A FEELING WHO SHE SPOKE TO TO GET PERMISSION-UHHH! IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN-UHHH! :trips2


Summer's body is certainly best for business.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm repeating myself but damn Daniel Bryan is one lucky man. Brie is what a guy wants, looks and personality wise. Well, maybe my preference lol.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

At first I thought Cena might let them fuck on his bus, but then the OCD....so it'd probably be worse on his since they can't even leave a bottle out of place.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

They didn't lock the damn bus?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Jon kind of wants to smirk at the camera.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Summer's body is certainly best for business.


I'M SURE SHE TOLD HIM THAT SHE WOULD MAKE IT WORTH HIS WHILE-UHHH! WINK WINK, NOD NOD-UHHH! :trips


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WTF, Brie is a liar, they weren't having sex.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Aksana's spinebuster. :lenny

She needs to do that more often.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

They weren't even having sex. Naomi still had her pants on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes. No :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Can we go one episode without them playing the Bellas' horrible theme music?

"GIRL, ZIP!" :lol "Horny Uuuss" :lol "You just said YES!" Did he even notice he was going into his gimmick? :bryan


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Yes. no! :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Is Daniel still a vegan?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan needs to condition that damn beard :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait, where the fuck has Nikki been? :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That thousand-yard stare Bryan had while Summer was talking was great.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie calling Summer a whore. :lol Dem claws comin' out.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

God that "talk" felt so fake


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah well that 'talk' didn't look horribly staged at all.

Nikki fanning the flames :lmao Like the horrible person she is :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Brie calling Summer a whore. :lol Dem claws comin' out.


:banderas


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh shit, this is where Bryan turned on The Wyatts


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

CATFIGHT CATFIGHT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And of course Nikki wants to spy and laugh at the fight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Oh shit, this is where Bryan turned on The Wyatts


I love how they're getting more close to the current times, although they'll probably never be 100% recent considering most of what they show is from 2-3 months ago all the time.

Someone better gif Summer in those yoga pants. :yum:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nikki and Bryan spying. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Brie twists stories so much. Bryan didn't say she "threw herself" at him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki totally instigated that :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie's such a badass, right now. :lmao

Brie being a better babyface on this show than she is on RAW/SmackDown. :banderas

That was great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Nikki totally instigated that :lmao


She was so damn happy at that.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nikki loving every second of that. :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Brie going H.A.M on toucan rae :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

"Sometimes you need to shut up just like those legs need to shut"

bama4


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Has Brie said "Oh my gosh!" yet?

WOW I JUST JINXED IT. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're too fucking cute. I can't.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The fuck was Cena doing? He just popped out of nowhere :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cena camera-bombing. :cena5


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ROFL @ John


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol @ Summer just rolling up like all three of those girls don't hate her.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Where the hell did Cena come from? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now Nattie's dumb ass is gonna think Summer wants her busted up troll.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nikki's enjoying the hell out of this tension. :lmao Love it.

Did Brie just call her a little pestering bird? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Leave all the men alone. I just can't.... :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nattie is almost as happy Nikki at that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Says the one who fired her sister up in the first place :lmao
Nikki is becoming a great troll.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

This show is so staged but my god do I love it!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

forgot that total divas started at 9 fpalm

someone give me a rundown of what happened so far pleeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> Where the hell did Cena come from? :lmao


He's got to find some kind of way to get into this episode.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Thuganomics said:


> forgot that total divas started at 9 fpalm
> 
> someone give me a rundown of what happened so far pleeeeeeeeeeeeease


Nikki been trolling the entire show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait, there was a shot of Bryan's kickpads before he took off the Wyatt attire? I didn't know that.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Thuganomics said:


> forgot that total divas started at 9 fpalm
> 
> someone give me a rundown of what happened so far pleeeeeeeeeeeeease


Summer Rae in yoga pants, dbry is upset, Brie is upset, john cena photo bombing. That is about it


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti @ those flashing effects when Bryan got his concussion.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Mark Corono or whatever the fuck his name is is the scum of the earth lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eva's figure comes with an HIV test


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wippleman!!!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie :lmao
This salty bitch.



Summer is becoming my new fav :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor Jimmy Uso.  Considering they never really fuck up like that, they had to feel bad, even though Bryan turned out fine I think.

"Someone can legit play me now." :side:

I always forget that the Little Jimmies still buy all those action figures.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The Photoshop team is pretty good"

:lmao Oh lord.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Summer Rae trolling Natti. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao
This show is the fucking best :lmao


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nattie getting called old. :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Definitely look better in the toy than in real life OMFG :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

There needs to be 10x more scenes with Fandango & Summer together.

So Summer says that she's single, yet she gets upset that Natalya confronts him. :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nattie showing dem true colors


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't wait for Summer to slap the piss out of Nattie. :mark:


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jack Swagger cameo!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie always looks slightly annoyed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now Nikki is trying to play peacemaker with everyone. What?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nikki acting like putting them on the bus was a bad thing. It was a good thing because it made me enjoy the show again, so keep them. :side:


JhnCna619 said:


> Jack Swagger cameo!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Eva :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

"What are our issues?" 

:ti


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So scripted bus drama lol I can't


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eva is becoming kinda/sorta/a tiny bit likeable. A little.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Summer is like "Who are you?" :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie's mad for the sake of being mad. As usual.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dirty Curty. Putting GHB in all them chicks drinks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HERE IT COMES :mark:


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

How come no one calls Fandango by his real name?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit Nattie sure did a 180 this season. What a biatch :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I don't know if I can not laugh during this last scene.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh shit it's like Austin/pilman watch out summer natties gonna have a gun!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I was wondering where the hell the slap scene took place at.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I need to talk to Nattie as soon as possible, so I'll just wait and roll up on her house."


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm just so confused as to what exactly Nattie's problem with Summer is. Like what started all this shit?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Oh shit coming to here house. Shits about to get "real".


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

This smack gonna be a bridge till next episode. Here we go.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Unknown2013 said:


> How come no one calls Fandango by his real name?


They called Ambrose by his stage name, too, yet they called Roman Reigns by his real name.

I guess they just call some people by their stage name and some others by their real name.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> "I need to talk to Nattie as soon as possible, so I'll just wait and roll up on her house."


Obviously with plans to post a viral video on WorldStarHipHop.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Meh, like a few minutes left, probably slap her then cut to clips for next week's show.


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't understand why everyone thinks Summer is a ho when she hasn't slept with anyone's man. I understand that her body is better than anyone else's on the main roster, but she hasn't done anything to get all this hate. Unless confidence is a bad thing?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

jacobdaniel said:


> I'm just so confused as to what exactly Nattie's problem with Summer is. Like what started all this shit?


Something we will have to ask the script writers for the show


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Uh, where does Natalya live? :lol Isn't she from Canada etc or does she currently live in Florida?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Rolling up to a bitch house and slapping the shit outta her...straight G.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Oh shit. :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

That smack, though. :shocked:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti :banderas :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"GET OFF MY PROPERTY!" :lmao I can't deal.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John is cheating?


:vince unk :cena6


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

John REALLY playing a heel now.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL this show


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Summer Rae broke her face. Summer Rae STRONG STYLE all day


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is the show that keeps on giving. Died at that slap.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Uh, where does Natalya live? :lol Isn't she from Canada etc or does she currently live in Florida?


Almost all divas/superstars reside in Florida (Y)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

GOAT EPISODE


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Cena and mysterious phone calls? Probably turns out he's planning a surprise party for her or something.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nattie crying over a nose bleed

I'm dead as hell :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy creepin next week.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They shouldn't leave such a good cliffhanger when the show has to compete with wrestlemania next week.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John going to be exposed the night of Wrestlemania?

No one is gonna watch it anyways :vince5


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Who knew a slap can cause that much damage to her nose?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT LAST SCENE! DAT SLAP! SUMMER BROKE NATTIE'S FACE! :lmao (well, the last part isn't funny... poor Nattie, even though she's been a bit of a bitch this season  )


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao at that tease

I can't wait until the good guy Cena ending next week when Nikki finds out he's planning a surprise for her


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery of this show is magical.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Unknown2013 said:


> Cena and mysterious phone calls? Probably turns out he's planning a surprise party for her or something.


Surprise proposal?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

#Mark said:


> :lmao at that tease
> 
> I can't wait until the good guy Cena ending next week when Nikki finds out he's planning a surprise for her


Hm, where have I seen this before?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so upset that I marked at the millisecond of Swagger. I have a problem.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Nattie shoulda called the cops... The Crazy bitch assaulted me and trespassed. Spice shit up.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> They shouldn't leave such a good cliffhanger when the show has to compete with wrestlemania next week.


Gonna go out on a limb and say it won't be on next week.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

That slap had me like


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

The men basically run these women. All the women on this show are thirsty. The only one that comes off as a strong woman is Summer. The rest of them let the guys lead them around. If Eva wasn't ditzy she could become a main eventer in the diva division.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Zeppex said:


> Nattie shoulda called the cops... The Crazy bitch assaulted me and trespassed. Spice shit up.


Dat Florida Stand your Ground Law :draper2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I only saw the last 15 minutes but it was enough for me to dislike Nattie more and side with Summer Rae.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Dat Florida Stand your Ground Law :draper2


Well if either died neither would have gone to jail.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This show is lol. Everyone just puts everyone on blast the entire hour.


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

These girls have me hating all of them except Summer Rae and Eva.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Likability ranking after this episode.

Naomi
Nikki
Brie
Eva/Summer



Cameron







Natalya


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Last night's episode was pretty awesome. Loved the bus parts once again and mah boy D-Bryan was killing it. :bryan

Also, this Summer/Natalya feud is very enjoyable. :banderas Natalya is a natural heel I tell ya, lol.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I believe Natalya's issue with Summer is that she is very much like Regina George--a bit too flirty with guys she isn't close to, disingenuous, and very "attention seeking". While I love that Summer was like "what are our issues?" she is old enough to pick up hints and connect dots. Plus, Nattie is probably aware that if she were as thin and "pretty" (I find Nattie a handsome woman) as Summer, she would be featured more prominently on WWE programming.

Nikki's skills as shit-stirrer are improving. And every female lead reality show as a "peace making" table scene (usually at a dinner) that never works because one chick is awesome at playing dumb about doing anything wrong and someone else is too diplomatic to just spill all the tea and sort it all out.

Eva is apparently less Regina George this season and more Karen Smith. I guess Summer is the "all grown up" version of Eva. Both have a "persona" they put on, but Eva put less thought into and so it is easier to call her on her bullshit (e.g. "I'm a trained dancer, except I can't actually dance in real life")


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Natalya thinks she's a role model :ti


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> Natalya thinks she's a role model :ti


Don't all the Harts think that though


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Remember the first episode when Natty was pissed that they tried to make Eva a blonde? Nattie just hates blondes cuz they're the competition. However, in Nattie's defense I think most people would've reacted the same way she did if someone showed up uninvited at their homes.

As for the Brie situation, you know you're wrong when Eva Marie calls you out.

Is it me or does Brie pretty much adopt Bryan's attitude towards things way too easily?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

izzie said:


> Likability ranking after this episode.
> 
> Naomi
> Nikki
> ...


Cameron and Natalya are way too high.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Last night show was awesome


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nikki trolling hard last night. Loved it! :lmao


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> They shouldn't leave such a good cliffhanger when the show has to compete with wrestlemania next week.


Total Divas>Wrestlemania

Yeah Bro, I said it!


----------



## RedGator21 (Feb 10, 2014)

*In a real shoot: natalya or summer Rae*

Some of witnessed the slap yesterday(don't judge me I was bored and there was nothing on tv). It was fake as hell because someone came to my house and slapped me they would have gone missing. But if these two really tangled, who would win this catfight?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: In a real shoot: natalya or summer Rae*



RedGator21 said:


> It was fake as hell


98% of the show is fake.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The funniest part of the episode is when John Cena appears out of no where and starts clowning on Brie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: In a real shoot: natalya or summer Rae*



JC00 said:


> 98% of the show is fake.


More like 99.9%


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Greatest moment in wrestling history.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

This shit is amazing. 

100% better than Raw


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie is an old hen despite being just a year older than some of the others. Thing is, despite the ages of the women Summer and Eva are fresh blood, and way more beautiful. Nattie knows this and knows they'll probably be bigger than her in no time. I mean, AJ shot up out of nowhere, and Eva has already gotten modeling deals with popular magazines while Nattie is just hanging around. Yes, she got a title shot, but lost it and now where is she at?


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> John going to be exposed the night of Wrestlemania?
> 
> No one is gonna watch it anyways :vince5


Cena meeting up with Kendra Lust for round 2!


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Best episode yet! Summer Rae is a complete bitch now though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> They called Ambrose by his stage name, too, yet they called Roman Reigns by his real name.
> 
> I guess they just call some people by their stage name and some others by their real name.



Might be because we already have two Jons/Johns
Ambrose is Jon too so yeah... I don't know :lol 

-

Summer Rae's forehead should be its own character on this show... Jesus Christ fpalm:faint:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Callisto said:


>


Hot damn that slap :lmao Almost looks like a punch than a slap.

Summer is a total boss. If she has a problem with you, she'll drive up to your place and smack your face off :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

"Get off of my property, next time you come back Im going to call the cops on you!"

you can tell the whole house confrontation/slap thing was totally fake


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're trying to make Summer out to be the bitch that everyone hates this season but to me Nattie is the one who's coming off looking like a bitch. Summer has been nothing but nice to everyone and even tried to make peace with those who dislike her several times and was shot down everytime. Nattie is just a bitter jealous bitch, she sees these young fresh divas getting all these opportunity's while shes just stuck having throwaway random tag matches on Raw going nowhere.

Nattie totally deserved that slap by Summer, shes was calling her a prostitute because of how she dances to the ring and wears skimpy outfits. Hate to break it to you Nattie plenty of other divas do the same, look at Aksana, her gimmick is basically a seductress who also wears skimpy attires designed to show off her body. If Summer was doing something inappropriate for PG i'm sure Stephanie would put a stop to it, but she hasn't so shes doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Assuming these aren't real feelings these girls are sharing, I wonder why Nattie would agree to get made to look like a jealous insecure asshole.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Is it Nattie's role to be a complete and utter bellend on this show? She irritates me to fuck.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> They shouldn't leave such a good cliffhanger when the show has to compete with wrestlemania next week.


I don't think there's a new episode this week


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I dont follow the show, but saw some of the clips on the WWE youtube page today, and the one where the Bella's and Natalya are watching the Bryan/Wyatt steel cage match and summer comes up to talk, i just could not contain my laughter. The tv is off! They edited that footage in and as soon as they start to talk you dont hear the tv anymore or see a trace from it. :


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Necramonium said:


> I dont follow the show, but saw some of the clips on the WWE youtube page today, and the one where the Bella's and Natalya are watching the Bryan/Wyatt steel cage match and summer comes up to talk, i just could not contain my laughter. The tv is off! They edited that footage in and as soon as they start to talk you dont hear the tv anymore or see a trace from it. :


:lmao DAT REALITY SHOW :vince3

My guess, on Natalya, is this is leading to a heel turn on the wrestling shows.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow I cant stand Natalya. I wish it was a kick to the head instead of a slap. 

And Cena lol. Didnt he and his wife get divorced because he cheated on her with a stripper? 

Uso and Naomi dope as always. Bellas are growing on me and Eva seems pretty cool aswell. Onviously its fake but I dont care.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

izzie said:


> Likability ranking after this episode.
> 
> Naomi
> Nikki
> ...





Agreed. Only Natalya and Cameron need to be 50 more feet down.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Cydewonder said:


> "Get off of my property, next time you come back Im going to call the cops on you!"
> 
> *you can tell the whole house confrontation/slap thing was totally fake*


:floyd1


----------



## MrY2J (Mar 31, 2014)

Its not realistic at all...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Honestly, where as I don't doubt that a lot of this is manipulated and edited for certain situations and things, that things are exaggerated and they're asked/told to do certain segments too for the show to make it what it is, I don't think it's as scripted as people are making out, it's kind of like Big Brother, they're just throwing these people into situations to cause these conflicts or things happening etc, filming loads of footage and cutting and editing it to make it look magnified and dramatic etc.. into a one hour show or whatever.

Just like on Big Brother where they're not actors/actresses neither are these what's going on here, we know that because they don't act anywhere near as good as this on the actual product we see on Raw or Smackdown or whatever, which we can always tell that they're acting.

I don't think it's naive to say what I just mentioned above either, I think this is absolutely completely true that they're not actually 'acting' these things, they're just doing the whole Big Brother treatment with it and making a show out of it.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny (Sep 5, 2013)

MrY2J said:


> Its not realistic at all...


So what it's still fun to watch :draper2











:banderas


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Real or not, that slap was pretty nice in the context of the show. Also I like Eva more and more with each episode

Have to say both of the Bellas are growing on me as the show goes on, also the little quirks you see backstage like Cena randomly waving like an idiot or Fandango being a creep always make me laugh.

Who would of guessed Nattie and Summer were one year apart, I would of guessed at least 3-5 based on looks


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I don't think it's as scripted as people are making out.


Don't kid yourself.


----------



## TeriAdele (Dec 12, 2012)

We need to see more of these two


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

they've completely given up trying to make most of the scenes look close to real but it's still a fun show. Some of the bits are more organic but I wish there was more


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Natalya is the one looking like the jackass to me. Totally deserved that.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol Summer completely obliterating any chance of this show being perceived as real.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Summer Mutherfuckin' Rae folks!!!!!

" It's amazing what photoshop can do." :lmao :lmao :lmao

I love this chick.

Honestly other than being a bit flirty, there's nothing really wrong with Summer. Natalya just comes off as jealous and bitter. You don't see Summer going around talking crap to the rest of the talent about her.

Jon Uso and Daniel Bryan made this episode. :lol :lol 

The guys of the WWE need their own show.

Cameron is the fakest bitch of them all.

The Bellas seem cool and Naomi is still #1.

Dat slap tho :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TeriAdele said:


> We need to see more of these two


:lmao


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

You people yelling "fake! fake!" at every scene posted are as stupid as the people saying the WWE is scripted. No sh!t, it's reality TV, what did you expect? Derp, derp, water's wet, derp.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

This show is awesome.


----------



## Tambrose (Mar 25, 2014)

the conversations and scenarios may have been set up and to a certain extent scripted, but I honestly think that the feelings of the Bellas and Nattie behind the 'scriptedness' is real. 

Only because of one reason- none of them are are even remotely good actresses, so it's more likely that they are better on Total Divas because they are being more themselves and natural (other than the talking heads- painful and cringeworthy at times). 

Watching the Bellas in a promo on Raw or SD is always painful, and dear Lord if Nattie showed even half the personality on Raw or SD that she shows on Total Divas she might actually be somewhere other than 'just another diva' (that and what Summer said about spending less time gossiping).


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Summer bringing in them ratings.



> It certainly seems that the drama between Summer Rae and both Natalya and Brie Bella is working out big time for Total Divas, being that last nights episode hit a season high in viewers as it nabbed 1.55 million.
> 
> Not only is this a season high, it also makes last night’s episode the second most watched of both seasons combined, falling only behind the third of season one which attained 1.67 million (and also had the distinction of both limited competition that night and the aid of a Kardashian supported lead-in).
> 
> ...



http://www.diva-dirt.com/2014/03/31/total-divas-ratings-hit-season-high-1-55-million-viewers/

Also, no show next week cuz of Wrestlemania.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I wish every episode featured someone slapping the taste out of Nattie. :cheer She's gone from Poor Nattie to Dis Bitch Nattie in record time.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Nattie is such a douche, but I'm glad she is. This show is awesome.

I look forward to this more than Raw.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Tambrose said:


> the conversations and scenarios may have been set up and to a certain extent scripted, but I honestly think that the feelings of the Bellas and Nattie behind the 'scriptedness' is real.
> 
> Only because of one reason- none of them are are even remotely good actresses, so it's more likely that they are better on Total Divas because they are being more themselves and natural (other than the talking heads- painful and cringeworthy at times).
> 
> Watching the Bellas in a promo on Raw or SD is always painful, and dear Lord if Nattie showed even half the personality on Raw or SD that she shows on Total Divas she might actually be somewhere other than 'just another diva' (that and what Summer said about spending less time gossiping).


I'm sure Nattie (in real life) is probably a bit perturbed by the fact that if she were as conventionally pretty as Summer, she would plastered all over the place. A pretty chick who can wrestle and has the Dungeon and Hart family connection? Move over Trish, a new Canadian is in the building. Instead, she is like Molly Holly, someone who will do their job and do it to the best of their abilities. 

I am liking the fact they are moving feuds that start on Total Divas over to the actual shows (Raw, SD!, etc.) now.


----------



## ohMahgawdKing (Apr 1, 2014)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Instead, she is like Molly Holly, someone who will do their job and do it to the best of their abilities.


I agree with that comparison 100%. I've always kinda thought that Nattie's character seemed vaguely familiar but I couldn't put my finger on exactly who she reminded me of til you posted that. 
Also, I *LOVE* Summer Rae on this show so far... but is it just me or does she always have a facial expression like she just smelled a fart?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm mad at what they've done to Nattie. She a heel lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm just not sure if I'm SUPPOSED to hate Nattie and am therefore completely caught up in the story being told... or am supposed to hate Summer, and their aim is just way off. 

Either way, this is getting me all kinds of aggrevated when I see it and I suppose a strong reaction, even if it's the wrong one, is better than no reaction. I just hope they don't expect me to cheer for Nattie anymore cause that ship has saaaailed. I have very low tolerance for the way she's treating the "rookie" and honestly hope this isn't indicative of the Divas Locker Room. Would explain a lot, though.


----------



## LostBeast (Dec 22, 2012)

Summer Rae is awesome! She brought in the ratings too. I'm glad she got the win over Nattie on RAW and they are using the show to put her over.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn @ 1.55 million. Season 3 is happening for sure with these numbers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Diva related question for everyone. You're stuck in an elevator for 24 hours and there is a song playing nonstop the entire time. Would you rather it be: A) The Bellas or B) Emma


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Emma, so damn catchy


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

The Bellas.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bella's


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They're just so damn bad. I think after an hour, it'd start screwing with the mind.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Eva Marie and Summer both sound like they were/are special needs kids. Eva can barely articulate full sentences.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie Bella bitching out Summer and saying "I don't give a FUCK!" was the best part of the new episode.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Diva related question for everyone. You're stuck in an elevator for 24 hours and there is a song playing nonstop the entire time. Would you rather it be: A) The Bellas or B) Emma


I don't need to be stuck in an elevator to have Emma's song be stuck in my head. It's just so, damn, catchy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Brie Bella bitching out Summer and saying "I don't give a FUCK!" was the best part of the new episode.


chingle chingle and icy hot in the butt were pretty good true.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

This show is all about the Diva's, yet its the cameo appearances from the men that make it, Bryan, as well as appearing like the worlds nicest man is hilarious. Jon Uso doesn't really do much but everything he does comes across really funny. TJ's awkwardness is also brilliant, the guy should be British he fits our awkward style perfectly. Hell, the show even makes me like Cena, he's totally got his head screwed on.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

JOHN Wilt thou have this Woman to thy wedded wife, to live together after God's ordinance in the holy estate of Matrimony? Wilt thou love her, comfort her, honor, and keep her in sickness and in health; and, forsaking all others, keep thee only unto her, so long as ye both shall live?

John Cena kicks out at 2 & AA's Nikki

YOU CAN'T MARRY ME! MY TIME IS NOW!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

izzie said:


> I don't need to be stuck in an elevator to have Emma's song be stuck in my head. It's just so, damn, catchy.


You know that's right.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Emma's theme song is an earworm of the highest order.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Is this even on on Sunday, what with Wrestlemania being on etc. WWE fans will all be watching that no doubt.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Is this even on on Sunday, what with Wrestlemania being on etc. WWE fans will all be watching that no doubt.


Nope, it's not on this Sunday.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> This show is all about the Diva's, yet its the cameo appearances from the men that make it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So... Who is actually going to watch Total Divas tomorrow night?


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Why do people watch this show? 

Anything that has the Bellas as "The top dogs"...i'd rather not watch.

Is this show about women's wrestling or women who pretend to be wrestlers talking about their relationship issues? (Minus Natalya and Summer)

They hardly ever show the women wrestling,training, discussing spots, storylines etc. I would watch if the wrestling aspect was more or so featured.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> So... Who is actually going to watch Total Divas tomorrow night?


believe its pre-emptied tomorrow & returning next week


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Total Divas > WM 30. Guess they didn't want to lose buys for WM by having Total Divas on at the same time.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Bryan in the last episode was incredible. :banderas Love the banter between him and Nikki and them spying on Brie. Him chiding Natalya for shitting on the bus and then Naomi for tryin' to get some was fucking hilarious. 

I thought Natalya was crazy but Summer is giving her a run for her money. Bitch is legit insane and comes off sociopathic. Would be terrified if I was Natalya and she showed up at my door. Seems like the kind of bitch who would break into your house at night and cut you while you slept. 

Pretty sure Eva Marie is mentally retarded but no one cares or tells her because she's fine as fuck. :draper2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

JY57 said:


> believe its pre-emptied tomorrow & returning next week


Yup, you are right. Just checked the E! network and it's not showing tonight


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait for the Wrestlemania episode of total divas when Eva Marie and summer rae try to comfort the undertaker and natayla buts in calling them whores and compares her legacy to takers.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

can't wait for sunday


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> Can't wait for the Wrestlemania episode of total divas when Eva Marie and summer rae try to comfort the undertaker and natayla buts in calling them whores and compares her legacy to takers.


That would be something. Her going on about her awesome career and the greatness of the farting gimmick and being Jim Neidharts daughter compared to a 20 plus year career in WWE.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Finally caught up with this show. 

#TeamSummerRae. GOAT edition to the show. Loving the little battle between her and Nattie thus far. As for the rest of it, too keep it short. Bellas still GOAT, Jon & Naomi still GOAT, Ariane is :heyman she has her moments, Eva getting married in secret :lmao, Nattie going from the punching bag to the show bitch is hilarious and of course Bryan & Cena just make the show. Happy we are gonna get a lot more of Creepy Curtis this year too.

The whole thing is the best booked consistent show WWE has right now


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate Eva Marie so damn much.

She will be out of the WWE in three years or less and her "marriage" will end in two years or less.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

It's back!


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Can't wait for the Wrestlemania episode of total divas when Eva Marie and summer rae try to comfort the undertaker and natayla buts in calling them whores and compares her legacy to takers.



:lmao thanks for the laugh mate. Why in hell wasnt there an episode this week? I completly forgot about total divas because of mania and raw and ive been busy with other stuff but about an hour ago it popped into my head and I felt so happy even picked up some beer and dark chocolate on the way home (great combo btw) went on piratebay and it wasnt there. Shit that ruined the day for me


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> :lmao thanks for the laugh mate. Why in hell wasnt there an episode this week? I completly forgot about total divas because of mania and raw and ive been busy with other stuff but about an hour ago it popped into my head and I felt so happy even picked up some beer and dark chocolate on the way home (great combo btw) went on piratebay and it wasnt there. Shit that ruined the day for me


There was another show the wwe was airing on Sunday........


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Natalya was right, Summer is really on a verge of being a stripper now that she broke up with Fandango


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> That would be something. Her going on about her awesome career and the greatness of the farting gimmick and being Jim Neidharts daughter compared to a 20 plus year career in WWE.


Come on now -- we all know Nattie would never bring up being Jim Neidhart's daughter. Owen and Bret Hart's niece? Yes. Jim Neidhart's daughter? Nah.

I'm honestly surprised she doesn't just go by Natalya Hart at this point.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Drama!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

No the REAL moment on Total Divas will be natty and co all bitching about Paige(behind her back) winning the title and how she hasn't worked for it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NikkiSixx said:


> Come on now -- we all know Nattie would never bring up being Jim Neidhart's daughter. Owen and Bret Hart's niece? Yes. Jim Neidhart's daughter? Nah.
> 
> I'm honestly surprised she doesn't just go by Natalya Hart at this point.


Oh right gotta get dem Bret and Owen name drops into cement her legacy and why shes better than everyone else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie and Bryan get married today. Total Divas has a table so the cast will be there including Vincent. I wonder if there will be a Jaret type trying to stop the wedding. Maybe it's Summer Rae who claims Bryan gave her a little somethin' somethin'. It could be the real reason she and Fandango split.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

RaneGaming said:


> No the REAL moment on Total Divas will be natty and co all bitching about Paige(behind her back) winning the title and how she hasn't worked for it.


That and the fact Paige and her family don't have the Legacy the Harts have. Take out Stu,Bret and Owen and the Hart legacy would not amount to much


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Is John Cena the most awkward/OCD person on the planet? 

Damn this guy fits right in on total DIVAS.

He acts funny if you stare at his kitchen bench the wrong way, don't know how anyone could live with him, he's borderline psychotic.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Drama!


Man, Cena & Nikki are made for each other, all that TMZ nasty celebrity lifestyle, these people always end up severely depressed and suicidal when they live like that. 

Brie must be so glad she has found a humble pure guy like Bryan, not that theres anything wrong with making shit loads of money, it's what you do with it and how live with it, I believe Warren Buffet one of the richest men in History still lives in the same house he bought in 1968 even though he is worth over 60 billion dollars.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Braniel!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

What time/channel is this on in the UK?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

jackbhoy said:


> What time/channel is this on in the UK?


E! Is channel 151 in the UK on Sky, I'm not sure what time though, check your local listings.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't wait for Total Divas to come on tonight


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I just watched the first three episodes of season 2 on E. I think I'm starting to like it. Not proud :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have suffered from Total Divas withdrawal. I have a suggestion for an episode topic. On a special Total Divas, Nikki becomes jealous and thinks Jhon is cheating on her when she sees some woman with her hand on John's pants. it turns out to be Sandra the Seamstress who was only trying to measure his inseam. What a wacky misunderstanding. Seriously, I love the show and cant wait for more of Summer plus I want to see the wedding footage.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Drama :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> I just watched the first three episodes of season 2 on E. I think I'm starting to like it. Not proud :side:


Embrace it!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

10 minutes :wall


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Time for some REAL Divas action. :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This episode better have Vinnie.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

It has begun!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cameron doesn't like blood yet she's in the professional wrestling business :kobe


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Natty getting nosebleed from that white powder


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love that the "you're a stripper" line didn't make Summer angry, but the "30 and single" did.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

It's funny how Natalya blames Summer for her nosebleed when Summer clearly slapped the left side of her face. Bitch is lying for DAT sympathy pop.

:HHH2


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nattie :jay


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nikki is a real estate agent (Y)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TLC is like the golden globes? ....


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Atta girl Nikki.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Nattie acting like she hasn't already held the Divas title


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL @ TLC being the "Golden Globes"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TLC = Golden Globes?

Not Summerslam? Royal Rumble? C'mon now. :ti


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

TLC is golden globes?

What the fuck does that make summerslam?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

The combination of Natties manly voice and her annoying attitude, she's easily one of my most disliked divas.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Ugh, a fake Diva(AJ) on my screen. Get here away!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

PG Era Sucks said:


> TLC is golden globes?
> 
> What the fuck does that make summerslam?


Kids choice awards :ti


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

no way in hell nikki sold that house but hey at least see trying

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki with that business woman swag


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sarah?

:taker


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sarah? :cena2


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Kids choice awards :ti


I guess that makes Survivor Series as prestigious the BET awards.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol John got out quick when that call came 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Of course they all have songs. "Showcase ther talents" is another way or her saying "well I'm only working for the wwe so I can get more exposure for a different career path" like the majority of the total divas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You just have to love Sandra.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena is acting like a typical man :ti


Not even looking

"yeah yeah very nice oh yeah" "yeah you look beautiful"



"yeah yeah it looks good"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Sarah? :cena2


As in Sara Del Rey.

The Season 2 finale has Cesaro and Cena fighting to the death on the beach.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena even no sells Nikki's slutty outfits


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lmao at John no selling Nikki's outfits


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Nattie is annoying.

Summer Rae is gorgeous.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

John what an ass :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Cena no sold that. Could have made it more convincing he was paying attention to Nikki.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

"Who's Summer Rae"


Oh damn :ti


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

I love how natty is acting like its a shoot fight for the title


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

If tlc is one of the biggest ppvs in wwe then gillberg was a GOAT


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, Nattie is so emotional. I mean I get that she loves her job - and that's great - but damn.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is Sandra a main character


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Naomi music career - worst storyline of the season


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah trinity pulled a Batista


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Why is Sandra a main character


why wouldn't she?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

This is so much better than a Paige vs. AJ match.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:banderas that booty doe


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Cenas got the personality of a dead moth.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Nattie is a tryhard.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

DAMN HER WEAVE FELL OUT!!!

THEN THE POLICE SHOWS UP?!?! LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti her weave fell out


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Her new outfit was actually better than the rhinestone was :draper2


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

John Cena seems so beat. The guy always looks dead tired and reasonably so.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you imagine this show in 1998?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Fuck the police.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

PG Era Sucks said:


> Can you imagine this show in 1998?


Lots of coke and sex


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

PG Era Sucks said:


> Can you imagine this show in 1998?


Better yet, in 1996/1997.

I'd love to see what Sunny was up to. :banderas


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I remember this no h8 thing


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL gotta love them pushing their agendas.

Once again, imagine this show in 1998.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Any time you're taking advice from Eva Marie, you're in trouble.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

lol well obviously it didn't pay off Nattie, Paige is the Divas champ now :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why are they playing Summer's NXT theme and not Fandangos?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

wait? alex rilley calls raw now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like this was on old school RAW.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Summer hit my nose :jose




:HHH2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

BigWillie54 said:


> wait? alex rilley calls raw now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think that was superstars or one of those other shows no one watches


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John owns a Ferrari?


Jesus holy mother of RICH :wall


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

I love how they use everyone's real name except Danielle aka Summer Rae.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This show makes no fucking sense.

Natalya was discussing her TLC match, which was before the Old School RAW, and Summer/Nattie had a Superstars match before TLC presumably.. then why the fuck are they showing clips from the Old School RAW when that was in January, not December? :lmao I thought they were getting more closer to the current times, not ass-backwards. This shit is confusing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Looks like this was on old school RAW.


Which was in January, yet they had Natalya talking about how she didn't want to miss TLC yet that was in January.. like, what? :lol


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if this show was in 2003 with divas like Sable, how Brock would feel about cameras. That would go over well. 


Right?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> This show makes no fucking sense.
> 
> Natalya was discussing her TLC match, which was before the Old School RAW, and Summer/Nattie had a Superstars match before TLC presumably.. then why the fuck are they showing clips from the Old School RAW when that was in January, not December? :lmao I thought they were getting more closer to the current times, not ass-backwards. This shit is confusing.


You have to remember this is a different world where the fans just cheer the divas like they're the top stars and wrestling is sometimes real and sometimes not.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Nah I'm good" lol put this cena on raw


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Looked like Nikki was going to put Cena in the Camel Clutch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Watch at the end of the show John buys Nikki the house she was showing or something.

Oh god this conversation


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Brie really doesn't belong on this show. All these other bitches are insane.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Bellas not wearing seat belts! Shame on you!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Watch at the end of the show John buys Nikki the house she was showing or something.
> 
> Oh god this conversation


Of course good guy john cena is gonna come through with a big surprise


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nikki's tear underneath dem glasses. :sad:

Looks like some movie scene. :lol


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Waiting for one of these broads to go "but first, take a selfie".

Or whatever that dumbass song is.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Cena: "I don't know how else to put this, I'm cheating on you....with Darren Young"


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

I know its Kojima said:


> Brie really doesn't belong on this show. All these other bitches are insane.


lol come on she's just as insane. You don't remember that "brie mode" shit? Don't let your love for her now husband DB make things twisted.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John was smiling :cena3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

going to take a guess

John bought her a house or something


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ay wheres gizmo lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, Nikki going in on John boy


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

He's gonna show up at the house while she's showing it saying he is buying it so they can create a home together since his Florida mansion is not much of a home.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Funkadactyls... really qualified...?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And of course he has to put it like that to increase the drama.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Another woman.... *shocking pause* 

A realtor!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cena setting up Nikki for that swerve


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:russo


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

What if they pull a 21-1 and really have Cena cheat....with Chyna!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did total divas really just crash this forum


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ROFLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

"I love this house"

"K, i'll just buy it"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And of course with Nikki at the end it always ends up being about sex.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn you cena.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Brodus Clay getting airtime on TD. Funniest shit I've seen in a while.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Da fuck is this forum crashing for. :lmao


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

"The Bella's are really qualified, the funkadacyfls are really qualified" no natty no they are not and you aren't either


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nattie always complaining. Bitch, Tyson is never on TV.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh look it's time for WWE golden globe.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

LOLCENAWINS


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

total divas is crashing the forum. this shit is bigger than TNA.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Can't wait till one the TD is champion!


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Nattie's 1 PPV in 3 years.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

26 ppvs in a row sign...Another streak :brock could possibly end?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

RKO361 said:


> Da fuck is this forum crashing for. :lmao


John Cena buying a house just cause he can broke the forum. Dat t-shirt money.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack on aj


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

richyque said:


> Dat rack on aj


:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Natty really starting to get on my nerves


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

All that crying just to do the j-o-b


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

imagine nattie's ass getting pounded doggy style

:wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall:wall


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't for the life of me believe that Nattie doesn't know what Doggie style is. This shit is scripted, but cmon now...


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

Why are they calling a therapist about anal? Just ask Darren Young!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rear entry, a wedding, and peeing blood all next week.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Rear entry, a wedding, and peeing blood all next week.


Must see TV.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> I can't for the life of me believe that Nattie doesn't know what Doggie style is. This shit is scripted, but cmon now...


to be fair she's only been with one dude and as we seen on TD sex isn't up on Kidd's radar. Dude rather watch a Bryan match while Nattie was damn near naking right next to him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Rear entry, a wedding, and peeing blood all next week.


:vince$


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Rear entry, a wedding, and peeing blood all next week.


Already better than tomorrows RAW. :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Love how Cena has made his babyface comeback this season :cena3


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Never thought I'd see this, but even Good ol' JR loves him some Total Divas 



> #TotalDivas sells DRAMA! @eonline


https://twitter.com/JRsBBQ/status/455521045479297024


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TJ better watch out for that icy hot in Natty's butt.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Unknown2013 said:


> He's got to find some kind of way to get into this episode.


Yep, to drive up ratings by getting the Cena fans to tune in.

:cena5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We've got a flying weave, Maggle!!! :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Sharpshooter: Natty Does Anal" coming soon to your nearest adult video store


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

good show...can't wait for next week


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena would never cheat on anyone. :lmao


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Brodus Clay getting airtime on TD. Funniest shit I've seen in a while.


He's too busy being a Main Eventer........ On NXT :shocked:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Just watched the episode, love how Cena overcomes the odds even on TD.


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

I've never watched this show yet, I am surprised to see so many comments/positive comments about total Divas.

Might watch a few episodes soon and see if its worth the watch.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh that Epic good guy cena what a plot twist <3

also Natty = so annoying


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Am I the only person watching this show that believes Nikki and John Cena are the fakest couple ever? Nikki is an outgoing extrovert that at least has some personality in her voice. She seems like an interesting person even though stuck up. But Cena is so wooden, dull,quiet, serious introvert that I could never see them together in real life. I just dont buy it. I could see John with another woman of equally dull personality like maybe Summer, but not Nikki. Those two dont go together at all. They just seem so fake.

All the other couples on there are believable: 
Bri and Bryan - very similar personalities. They go together.
Jon Uso and his GF - they go together.
Marie and her husband seem similar.
Nattie and Tyson Kidd - sure.
Ariane and her bf i dont buy at all. That dude is way to crazy actin and weird lookin. I wouldnt believer that they were a couple.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Am I the only person watching this show that believes Nikki and John Cena are the fakest couple ever? Nikki is an outgoing extrovert that at least has some personality in her voice. She seems like an interesting person even though stuck up. But Cena is so wooden, dull,quiet, serious introvert that I could never see them together in real life. I just dont buy it. I could see John with another woman of equally dull personality like maybe Summer, but not Nikki. Those two dont go together at all. They just seem so fake..


I thought they were a kayfabe couple too until I saw John Cena hugging Nicole's parents at WM after his match with Bray Wyatt as well as a couple of online pictures of Cena with the Colace family . You also have to remember that this is a scripted show so naturally they're going to have to present Cena as the "casanova" type for it. Especially with how much money the WWE has invested in him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LordKain said:


> I thought they were a kayfabe couple too until I saw John Cena hugging Nicole's parents at WM after his match with Bray Wyatt as well as a couple of online pictures of Cena with the Colace family . You also have to remember that this is a scripted show so naturally they're going to have to present Cena as the "casanova" type for it. Especially with how much money the WWE has invested in him.


I actually think WWE's doing a poor job of presenting Cena in the way he's shown on the show. They are portraying him as boring, dull, wooden, drab, and super serious. He speaks in this low serious monotone in every scene. And he's paired with a bubbly girl like Nikki? Thats why I could never see Nikki with him unless she just wants to date someone that is famous just because they are famous while ignoring their personality. If Cena really is how he is shown on the show in real life, then yeah I'd never believe they were a couple. Nikki all bubbly, perky, brash, and fun - and Cena a wooden bore. Even when they were at Cena's house last season, they showed it as if it was a museum. She couldnt even touch anything. 

I see literally zero chemistry between Nikki and John Cena. But its just one person's opinion. Maybe others see something different.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I actually think WWE's doing a poor job of presenting Cena in the way he's shown on the show. They are portraying him as boring, dull, wooden, drab, and super serious. He speaks in this low serious monotone in every scene. And he's paired with a bubbly girl like Nikki? Thats why I could never see Nikki with him unless she just wants to date someone that is famous just because they are famous while ignoring their personality. If Cena really is how he is shown on the show in real life, then yeah I'd never believe they were a couple. Nikki all bubbly, perky, brash, and fun - and Cena a wooden bore. Even when they were at Cena's house last season, they showed it as if it was a museum. She couldnt even touch anything.
> 
> I see literally zero chemistry between Nikki and John Cena. But its just one person's opinion. Maybe others see something different.


It's a heavily scripted show Cena's meant to be this fictional dull, casanova like character. The reason for the voice on the show is for the drama, like it or not both John and Nikki are the main couple on the show. Cena's real life personality is alot like Nicole's however when the WWE cameras are on him on he has no choice but to be the ambassador for the company. A role that I think given enough time would completely suck but hey for $10 million + a year I wouldn't exactly turn it down if you catch my drift?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Episode was weak.

Natayla = No buys



cookiepuss said:


> Never thought I'd see this, but even Good ol' JR loves him some Total Divas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas good ol' JR


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

JR's 3 loves, brother.

- BBQ Sauce

- Total Divas

- Skittles


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

At some point, they need to show that Nattie has other interests outside of wrestling. I think that is what is making some people feel annoyed by her; outside of random stupid things like the IcyHot incident and a sad moment with Gizmo, Nattie is all about wrestling. Everyone else has some other interests and personality traits but her at this point. I actually like Nattie, but damn does random stupid crap need to stop happening to her. But this week's episode was good. The lower midcarders need to be making sure EVERYONE they know is tuning in to Total Divas... so they can get some good screen time. 

I'm a bit surprised Trinity didn't pull Nikki aside later and mention Eva Marie's track record on decision making so far: eloping and trying to lie to her family; lying to everyone saying she was a trained dancer; etc. You know the situation is desperate when you are listening to Eva Marie's advice on how to deal with a situation.

And yes, outside of Brie Mode, Brianna is far too level-headed for most of these shenanigans. 

Finally, hats off to Nikki and her golden velvet "sugar walls". She is pulling tricks that are good enough to get a man to move across the country for her. And good on Cena, shoring up his support amongst the ladies of the audience.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I only saw a bit of tonight's episode, but fuck, you'd think it was Raw with all the shitty acting and scripted drama.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Good episode this week!

:cena4 was the star of the episode, no doubt. Once again he beats the odds and regains Nikki Bella! :cena3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

We get to see Nattie and TJ explore the idea of introducing anal sex into their relationship on the next episode!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Weak episode. Nattie knows that she can just say no, right? They're about to have an anal sex episode next week. And I swear that like ninety percent of the Nikki-Cena relationship is just sex. I feel that whenever Nikki starts acting up that all Cena really has to do is pull out his penis and the problem's solved.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

They really caught Tamina looking a little rough around the edges in this shot!


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol oh my Christ the acting and production is getting worse every week.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm starting to get sick of this show. I know it's a scripted show, but at the beginning it didn't seem like every single moment was scripted. Now....-_-


----------



## johncenathemesong (Apr 14, 2014)

wow these girls are so hot i love divas


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

These bishes wonder why they can't get a Championship. Naomi and Cameron are trying to be pop stars, Nikkie trying to be a Real Estate Agent on whatever the hell free time she doesn't have.... Put that energy into the CAREER THAT MAKES YOU FAMOUS... dummies.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I bet Cena cheated on her but bought the house as soon as he found out she was on to him:lmao

This episode was weak after a few good shows. I dont know why I watch it but I cant stop.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I actually think WWE's doing a poor job of presenting Cena in the way he's shown on the show. They are portraying him as boring, dull, wooden, drab, and super serious. He speaks in this low serious monotone in every scene. And he's paired with a bubbly girl like Nikki? Thats why I could never see Nikki with him unless she just wants to date someone that is famous just because they are famous while ignoring their personality. If Cena really is how he is shown on the show in real life, then yeah I'd never believe they were a couple. Nikki all bubbly, perky, brash, and fun - and Cena a wooden bore. Even when they were at Cena's house last season, they showed it as if it was a museum. She couldnt even touch anything.
> 
> I see literally zero chemistry between Nikki and John Cena. But its just one person's opinion. Maybe others see something different.



It is a scripted reality show after all. Maybe Cena is one of those that has a hardtime being himself on tv. I know im not relaxed with cameras in my face.

They are a real couple. I saw them together at the red carpet stuff before the hall of fame and Nikki was all over him.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

That spank Ariane gave Nikki gave me a boner. I would bang her all night long. Cant wait for dat ass on the next episode.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

John fucking Cena man... Too cool for school, I tell ya.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Eva Marie is a hoe, ionstead of calming down nikki she's all like "yeah my man did the same thing to me" stupid cunt


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Omg seriously was this take a shot every time Natalya says nose/mentions her nose this week or what? fpalm

DAT CENA FLASHING DAT CASH :cena2


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Not as good as the others this series but still a decent watch. 

Cena overcoming the odds again :lmao :cena5


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Omg seriously was this take a shot every time Natalya says nose/mentions her nose this week or what? fpalm
> 
> DAT CENA FLASHING DAT CASH :cena2


NOSE! Most of the Natalya stories on the show bore me, she is the least interesting one on the show.

Also are they all going to try to have a music career or what


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn Cena won't even turn heel on Total Divas!

They really need to axe Natalya for the next series, she really makes painful viewing, I'd sooner they add Aksana instead.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

I love how they portray Cena as the perfect angel always coming out the good guy in the end...

Like we haven't heard them rumors. :jericho3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Good guy Cena.

"Oh my gf likes this one house? I'll just buy it. No probs."

:cena2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I do not care about Natalya and her nose problems. Scratch that. I just don't care about Natalya.

John Cena. Best Troll Ever :lol Oh Nikki you so dumb though.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Also a serious lack of Dbry in this episode.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*So I just started watching Total Divas...*

This show is easily the best WORST thing in WWE history. It's so scripted beyond belief, but thats what makes it great.

Nikki Bella is like a robot, legitimately. And I have no idea why Cena is with her... it must be for her looks cause the girl has no personality whatsoever. Brie seems alright though.

Natalya was my favourite diva but this show really turned me against her. She seems up herself and a bit of a hypocrite. I dunno... I'm sure this show is scripted but still. I don't see why she's so obsessed with Summer Rae either and that nose thing was embarrassing. I find it hard to believe that a pure WRESTLER like her would be crying about a nose bleed. I think this is the producers ribbing Natalya and making us true wrestling fans think she's annoying.

Summer Rae and Eva Marie, I actually like. 

Cameron acts like she's 13 whereas Naomi seems the most mature of all. 

Overall I like this show but I think it would improve heaps and bounds if they put AJ and maybe Layla in it. If you watch it like it's a sitcom, it can actually be pretty entertaining but if you're expecting TOTAL REALITY TV, then you're just gonna think it's stupid.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Now that Jojo is gone it seems that Cameron is the weak link of the show. Her boyfriend is the only thing interesting about her.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

The only 4 individuals that the audience gives half a shit about on the show are Cena, Bryan and the Bellas.

For season 3 they should dump the rest the cast and focus on the 4 of them.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

jarrelka said:


> I bet Cena cheated on her but bought the house as soon as he found out she was on to him:lmao


Thought the same thing tbh. 
COLE: Cena's caught red handed, practically up inside some other piece of ass King!
KING: (high pitched scream) How's he gonna get out of this one? I don't think he can!
CENA: Nicki, I bought you that house you wanted.

After Nicki leaves again,








WOO! I'm glad I kept this around!

LOL CENA WINS.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

A minute in and Andrea Zuckerman talks stupid shit.

TLC like the Golden Globes?

:kobe5

Ok, she probably thinks that if Cena is Hogan, TJ is Flair.


EDIT:
Eva peeing blood. That gimmick commitment.
"All red anything" indeed.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Wish this wasn't scripted.

I thought Natalya would fuck off for 6 months. I am still waiting for this.

Trinity was also a bitch this episode for the first time.


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: So I just started watching Total Divas...*



King Bebe said:


> This show is easily the best WORST thing in WWE history. It's so scripted beyond belief, but thats what makes it great.
> 
> Nikki Bella is like a robot, legitimately. And I have no idea why Cena is with her... it must be for her looks cause the girl has no personality whatsoever. Brie seems alright though.
> 
> ...


let's not get too technical or over think this. it's cheap reality tv, i don't think there is any agenda by the wwe or producers to show up or embarrass any of the girls as punishment. they need 'drama' and will manufacture it in anyway possible. i'm pretty sure 95% of it is totally scripted and most of 'drama' conveniently happens in front of the camera and not off of it. and i have theories about cena and nikki, i wouldn't be surprised if that relationship is all for show. the cena being sneaky thing was so over the top, mr goody two shoes who worships the ground nikki walks on suddenly is acting so shady and not hanging on to every word she says? not very believable. bottomline though, don't take the show too seriously, it's just there as another revenue stream for the wwe and a way for them to appeal more to the mainstream, especially their divas division which, since their PG era transition, has been as boring as it has ever been. thank goodness for aj lee as she is the lone CONSISTENT bright spark of the division they have had in the last 2 years. and she is a good worker, sells matches well (maybe too much lol), a ring general and is down to take a beating for entertainment. hopefully emma and paige can follow in her footsteps. i think naomi is pretty talented too but doesn't seem to have any mic skills whatsoever. 

on another note, i didn't even notice jojo had been replaced LMAO. it just occurred to me after a month of watching. she was so irrelevant i honestly didn't realize. surprised she was ever given a spot of the show to begin with. nikki bella is so vapid and self absorbed, so different from brie who is loads more mature and knows she doesn't need breast implants to look or feel sexy unlike her bimbo sister.


----------



## DeanStamford (Apr 12, 2014)

This is just another attempt by WWE (and mainstream media in general) to portray all women in the world as emotionally retarded catty b's who would step over anyone just to get a photo shoot. They have been doing it for years and it's disgusting


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DeanStamford said:


> This is just another attempt by WWE (and mainstream media in general) to portray all women in the world as emotionally retarded catty b's who would step over anyone just to get a photo shoot. They have been doing it for years and it's disgusting


These women portray themselves that way. The show is called TOTAL DIVAS after all. Just saying I don't find it hard at all to believe that these are accurate portrayals of everyone on the show. Look at Bryan...he just sits there and watches the train wreck around him..

That said, I don't believe it's not entirely scripted or not. It's probably a mix. When the real drama is lacking, they throw in some bullshit and act it out.. 

I'll say this though, unlike RAW, the 'characters' on TD are consistent which lends to it's credibility.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I guess its done its job. My fiance has gone from occasionally watching wrestling to appease me to wanting to watch quite regularly now


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Since everyone seems to be getting married, I wonder if it will start being called World Wrestling & Weddings Entertainment soon


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

december_blue said:


>


Why would he invite his father one week before the wedding? And "Thank you for considering me"? Why would his father not be considered?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

xhbkx said:


> Why would he invite his father one week before the wedding? And "Thank you for considering me"? Why would his father not be considered?


For the sake of reality show drama?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Last episode was the shits, so hopefully the next one is good.

This show always goes on & off for me. Then again, my personality is so not for this show. :lol


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

When is Nicole going to wake up to the fact that both her and John Cena are more doomed then Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## Tambrose (Mar 25, 2014)

I read a while ago (before season 2 started) that Rikishi had expressed to John/Jimmy that he wanted him to marry a Samoan woman, and this was to be shown on the show. Perhaps that's why the conversation was awkward? I'll try to find the article I read it in.


Edit: found the article I'm thinking of: http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0129/569732/new-trailer-and-storyline-details-revealed-for-season-2-of-wwe/ hope that link works, first time posting a link.

then again, given it's a scripted show- the awkwardness may also simply be that they were weirded out by having to do this odd 'scene', rather than Rikishi having any problem with Naomi.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Since everyone seems to be getting married, I wonder if it will start being called World Wrestling & Weddings Entertainment soon


:lol


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Since everyone seems to be getting married, I wonder if it will start being called World Wrestling & Weddings Entertainment soon


Not everybody:cena5


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Oscirus said:


> Not everybody:cena5


If Cameron and Summer get married during the run of Total Divas, will the series finale be Nikki losing her shit?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

daemonicwanderer said:


> If Cameron and Summer get married during the run of Total Divas, will the series finale be Nikki losing her shit?


Either that or Cena running backstage threatening to bury any wrestler that proposes to his diva girlfriend.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bitch Nattie :lel

I preferred punching bag Nattie. Oh and Cena is a brilliant troll :cena2


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Where's Jojo?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Where's Jojo?


She opted to focus on training at NXT full time over Total Divas.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No wonder TJ prefers to hang out with the cats over her. :lel


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena left his baller ass house with a fucking waterpark for Nikki, that's sacrifice.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Drama :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

did it just give me a recap of last season's total divas?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The GOAT show about to start


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nattie is like the third wheel everywhere.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

porno talk already :kobe4


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bryan. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bryan and I have the same coat :wall


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Bryan's face.

"The hell are they talking about?"


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, poor Eva Marie


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lmao, Jon is so scared.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jon is worried about how his family wont accept a black person.

been there


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

And I don't believe Nattie is so innocent as she is trying to play off. If I recall correctly, she called up Steph telling her she was "ready to ride" :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jon was worried for all that? Probably more shocked they waited until almost the wedding more than anything.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> And I don't believe Nattie is so innocent as she is trying to play off. If I recall correctly, she called up Steph telling her she was "ready to ride" :lmao


maybe being on top is all she knows about. Tyson been lazy in bed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena6

"read dirty books"

"buy a vibrator"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cameron is the most annoying person in the business.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

finally this episode is getting good. Took long enough.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki's looking at these girls like they're amateurs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nikki acting dirty about John and her again :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki "I'd actually like to do that with John" :ti


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder how these girls feel about their business with their uterus and shit being put out there to the masses.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

tyson kidd was like "Ain't nothing wrong with my dick. I give good dick" and nattie gave THAT look like "nah.......not really".

Kidd keep getting exposed on this show constantly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn Eva, why you breaking our hearts like this


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Nikki's looking at these girls like they're amateurs.


They probably are when it comes to Nikki.:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Eva Marie has a HTC ONE :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait, what did her mother say?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh god, Eva's family are a bunch of cunts


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

What a boring ass episode...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thuganomics said:


> Wait, what did her mother say?


Sounded something like "You thought you didn't need us but now something's gone wrong and you do." Came off like a complete ass.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

RKO361 said:


> What a boring ass episode...


the episodes without cena and/or bryan reacting to their girlfriend/wife crazy ideas always suck.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJ's "This is some bullshit" face is fantastic.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nattie interesting? :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Therapist: "The interesting place is you"
Nattie: "Okay"
:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy shit this is so awkward :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Tyson is done


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Cringing so hard right now. Flipping to the Rockets game, and will finish this later.. maybe.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao This sex trainer lady... :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

​


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This episode blows. Needs more OCD Cena and Bryan being a smartass.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Sex Trainer vs. Sandra the Seamtress. Book it WWE!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Interracial relationships are hard. feeling sorry for Trinity.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, dat Uso love. Real Bros


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I can't.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm fucking crying, motherfucker literally climbed through the window. :lmao


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Vince gonna make that kidds new gimmick now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jey got married to an black girl too. I imagine Rikishi was there.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL at that role playing video


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL 

I can't....


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wwe you aren't fooling anyone, we know those crowd shots did not take place during that, or any other, divas match


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Hey look it's Summer Rae. I kinda forgot she was part of TD now. xD


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If Rikishi doesn't pull a Cena and show up at the last minute...


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I thought Rikishi was close with his sons.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Other Woman looks dumb as hell but Jaime Lannister though. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:jose


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Wwe you aren't fooling anyone, we know those crowd shots did not take place during that, or any other, divas match


Agreed. 



Last week they showed the Nattie match from January. But said it was the week before TLC. 
The editing of this show is terrible.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't understand why Eva Marie's family travels 100 deep everywhere. Why the fuck do those 35 year old looking brothers go everywhere? I hope they don't show up to talk about her ovaries leaking.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

All the Fatus look identical.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No Rikishi fpalm

damn


John is doing the typical 'look for something to do while company is over' type of shit


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Justin Gabriel sighting. Haha.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Hooray!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I don't understand why Eva Marie's family travels 100 deep everywhere. Why the fuck do those 35 year old looking brothers go everywhere? I hope they don't show up to talk about her ovaries leaking.


IT'S ALL ABOUT THE NUMBERS GAME! :cole3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eva's dad looks like he's an angry man every second of every day.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I must say, props to Jonathan being a man and holding everything down.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Holy shit, Eva's dad smiled. :shocked:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit, they hugged :O


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eva looks just like her dad. Ya'll think about that when you're jackin it to pics of her


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I don't understand why Eva Marie's family travels 100 deep everywhere. Why the fuck do those 35 year old looking brothers go everywhere? I hope they don't show up to talk about her ovaries leaking.


Those dudes look and act like total losers. I understand family sticking together. But they act like petty 12 year olds, dishing their siblings dirty laundry to dad for brownie points. Especially the down syndrome looking ***.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rikishi turned heel on total divas fpalm


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

"Has anybody seen Natty's pu.." :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Eva looks just like her dad. Ya'll think about that when you're jackin it to pics of her


LOL


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> Rikishi turned heel on total divas fpalm


YOu know why he didn't go? 

he didit for da Rock


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Thuganomics said:


> Rikishi turned heel on total divas fpalm


He did it for da Rock. He did it for da people.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Did someone mess up and edit out the drama element with the Bellas, or am I supposed to be intrigued by them simply being on the set of some music video?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I thought it was unrealistic, I mean if they really wanted Kishi to show up they should've just called The Rock to ask him. He does anything for The Rock... ANYTHING!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Why the fuck does this shit happen to Eva? I've never cried when it comes to pro wrestling til tonight. #pray4natalieandjonathan

Eva's parents butting over Jonathan :banderas.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

The Usos and Naomi seem like great people. Too bad Rikishi seems to have some serious issues. Perhaps the guy that wore a big thong and rubbed his ass in people's faces on TV wasn't happy with his son's choice for a wife.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Natalya reached new levels of bitch this episode, TJ actually deserves better. Why would Natalya allow E to portray her as this cow?

Poor Eva, fuck, that can't be a storyline. It's too dark and real. 

fuck, Jey's speech was nice man.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So wait lemme get this straight natalya has been with TJ for over a decade and she didn't know what doggystyle is?









TJ's stroke game is so damn poor :lmao No wonder Natalya is always so damn bitchy :lol

Can we keep Dr. Milrod please? That woman trolls so hard :banderas


Rikishi did Jon foul though. Trinity is a great girl, too bad he's gonna let his ego get in the way and not see that.

Thank goodness that Eva married someone smarter than her. Her husband seems like a good guy.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Eva Marie's husband is such a douche.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I ride and die for Trin and Jon. I just love these two..

Rikishi tsk... Yeah I was shocked he didn't show up but after what I heard...not surprising tho. 

I actually like TJ and Nat..their vanillaness is so cute.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

37 minutes in, Rikishi is a cnut dog. Guy has lost all my respect for lying to his son about going to his wedding and no showing it over an indy appearance? Are you for real?! Again that's too real to be a storyline.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

So was I the only one flipping the bird at the TV regarding Rikishi... Not cool bro.
Absolutely love Jon and Trin. The stuff Jey said about his brother was absolutely heart warming. LOL'd so hard when Jon's Mom told him and Trin to hurry up and have babies. His face :lmao :lmao :lmao Not cool, Uso Mother. :lol


















Daniel Bryan manages to steal every scene he is in. Legit money.

Good on Jonathan sticking his heels in regarding Eva Marie and her (ridiculous) family. 

Nattie/TJ will forever make me cringe, but kinda sweet how they only know each other.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I was bummed that Uncle Grandmaster Sexay and Uncle Scotty 2 Hotty didn't show up to dance.

That moment with Jey and Jon was really touching. I wish I had a brother


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

tylermoxreigns said:


> So was I the only one flipping the bird at the TV regarding Rikishi... Not cool bro.
> Absolutely love Jon and Trin. The stuff Jey said about his brother was absolutely heart warming. LOL'd so hard when Jon's Mom told him and Trin to hurry up and have babies. His face :lmao :lmao :lmao Not cool, Uso Mother. :lol
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Jon's reaction is priceless

Messed up that Rikishi didn't show up but jey's speech I think made up for it. Trinity and Jon are definitely are going to have good life together and I hope they do. 

I literally lol'd when Tyson jumped into the window. I would have died if the neighbors saw some hooded figure jumping into their home and had call the cops. 

Poor Eva


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

LAst 2 episodes have been a bit sub-par, they need to amp it up next time round.

I want Eve Marie to go back to being a bitch to everybody.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That role playing scene might have been the funniest thing ever. :rofl


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

pretty sure that was Mcintyre I saw at the wedding, looking smooth......edit.......on second viewing it seems to be Justin Gabriel


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

can't blame the Kish, to give your father one week's notice before the wedding ? that's cold man and disrespectful 

the fat man was probably hurt beneath all that lard covering his heart


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Enigmal said:


> Eva Marie's husband is such a douche.


the way he talks is extremely annoying, it's as if he turns every sentence into a question


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Am I the only one that cried like a bitch during this episode? If my girlfriend had caught me she would of dumped me on the spot. I feel like working out and listening to some heavy metal now. Need to get some testosterone going. Good episode though! Jon and Trinity just seem to have that perfect once in a lifetime relationship. They can laugh together, good sexlife but at the same time they love eachother and can really be relaxed and themselves with eachother.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

This episode was rather sweet. Sometimes it nice to see them doing stuff that isn't all ridiculous melodrama.

I am pissed that Rikishi missed their wedding. I get short notice and all, but damn dude, you would think a father would drop everything to see their kid get married.

While Nattie did spring the sex therapist on TJ (granted, the idea was sprung on her by instigating ass Ariane), it did lead to the most ridiculously funny scene in a while--the role playing scene. The fact that the two of them are so vanilla is a bit endearing.

I hate Eva's family for making me actually like her (sorta like my semi-liking for Lindsay Lohan, the family is so fucked up that I actually empathize with them). Jonathan always comes off as the smartest guy in the room when his in-laws (and Eva) are around. Her mom came off as a grade-A cunt on the phone. Nice to know it seems to have a sorta happy ending, or at least the beginnings of one.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Perhaps Rikishi was there after all...



> - As seen on Total Divas last night, WWE Legend Rikishi failed to show up for his son Jimmy Uso's wedding to Naomi. Rikishi tweeted the following after the show:
> 
> "Sometimes the storylines of reality TV mirror those of Wrestling! #All4Entertainment @totaldiva @territoryleague @knokxpro"
> 
> ...


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Eva Marie's Dad could be the next WWE champion lol!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This episode makes Tyson Kidd look like an impotent loser.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Perhaps Rikishi was there after all...


All Rikishi had to do was answer the question, did he attend the wedding or not. All he did was beat around the bush and left lots of implications :no:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I LOVE WEDDINGS 8*D Naomi was so beautiful here. The house was beautiful. The families were beautiful - everything

I died at Cameron and Brie explaining what doggie style was. Absolutely creased when Cameron started clapping :lmao

Jonathan is the most unlikely husband material, though. He looks like a douchebag, but he's probably the most upstanding guy on the show. Book, cover, etc...

Tyson Kidd: vanilla between the ropes AND between the sheets :cole3:


Rocky Mark said:


> can't blame the Kish, to give your father one week's notice before the wedding ? that's cold man and disrespectful


That's about the same notice they gave themselves iirc. Everyone else made it out; the fact that he bumped off his son's wedding for a fucking signing is not cool, doesn't matter how you slice it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good episode this week. I really wonder how much of Rikishi and his sons' relationship issues are for real though.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Enigmal said:


> Eva Marie's husband is such a douche.


Seriously, that's what you got from this episode? After he came off like an awesome dude.

Weird


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think the writers have ran out of ideas if they are bringing back the sex therapist. That was just awful television. I really think TJ might be gay, because he's way too good looking of dude to be with Nattie. 

This show would be way better if it was pure documentary behind the scenes. Shot like Friday Night Tykes was. But I'm rapidly growing bored of it all.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That roleplaying rape fantasy...:lmao

And you know you've watched too many TD when you can't remember what TJ's wrestler name was...Doesn't help that he appears more on this show than on any of the other WWE shows.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Viewership is up!



> - Sunday's episode of WWE Total Divas drew 1.39 million viewers, up from the previous week's 1.164 million viewers.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...lvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#CgBKvfXuemKerEdi.99


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Viewership is up!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Well Ariane is still alive, so I assume Louie showed up just fine and dandy. But that clip was funny as all hell.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Sad thing is, everybody on that show has gotten a push except for Tyson Kidd, forever a superstars guy.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> Sad thing is, everybody on that show has gotten a push except for Tyson Kidd, forever a superstars guy.


Well he was out with an injury for a while too, so that also hurt him.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


Is that Percy Watson at 0:22?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

ALL RED EVERYTHING went too far


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

mr21gf said:


> Eva Marie's Dad could be the next WWE champion lol!


:lol He'd definitely make a great heel manager!


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

NasNYG567 said:


> Is that Percy Watson at 0:22?


It looks like it to me.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol He'd definitely make a great heel manager!


Eva's dad could be the best heel stable manager of all time!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol He'd definitely make a great heel manager!


Ha ha awesome idea. Two brothers as his stooges.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

total divas is on tonight, yes? I had a dream that it was Monday and I missed the show -__-


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

TJ has a secret...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

december_blue said:


> TJ has a secret...


The ONE time TJ stands up for himself and he's in the wrong :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Also, that sister needs to eat a big piece of humble pie interupting Nattie like that. I mean I don't even like Nattie, so usually I don't care, but she just found out her hubby spent 5k on a hairbrain idea and is starting a fight/debate with him, shut your mouth and know your role ya little leech!!


----------



## MJD32 (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't stand any of TJs family. Especially that sister of his.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope this episode is a return to form, last week was kinda shitty.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I just realized Vinny the GOAT is gonna be in this. Automatic 5 stars.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Here we go!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omg shut the fuck up already natty


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Here we go!


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Summer Rae is the best


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Summer :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

New York is a great city for anal natty


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And randomly Summer Rae and Nattie are sitting across the table from each other.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikki and Brie, mother mercy.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

These two dress like whores


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That's why the Bellas are the GOAT.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

lol what a hippie Brie is


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol TJ putting the cock block on himself.

Jesus these two. Natty is a fucking nut job


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate people that baby talk to their pets.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

titties :kobe4


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

TJ fpalm


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

VINNIE. :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

TJ is like a damn door knob on this episode wtf


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

blue challenger :wall


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vinny just wants to throw cameron out the car :lol


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

"Now I gotta watch TWO cats? Fuuuuuck that"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What. The. Actual. Fuck.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

2 cats is a problem? :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Someone stick a sock in that bitch's mouth, please! :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

i would drive into a wall if I was in that car with arianne


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nattie's so damn phony


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Vinnie scared of a black cat. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> Vinnie scared of a black cat. :lmao


He literally jumped when the other cat ran into the kitchen :lel

Cameron is off the wall right now


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Brie must be a hit at parties.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

dafuq, when did this show turn into a Peta campaign?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

so brie don't like eating processed foods but she's fine with dowsing herself with cosmetics that were most likely used on animals first


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brie is one of _*those*_ people. Bitches about mistreatment of animals but probably does nothing to help it.



Thuganomics said:


> so brie don't like eating processed foods but she's fine with dowsing herself with cosmetics that were most likely used on animals first


:ti


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was Brie showing a video of tortured sick chickens or Nikki's vagina? AMIRIGHT?


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

So... Alicia Fox is basically Derpy of Total Divas, huh? We should count how many times she is spotted each season.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Slater!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brie must be such a riot at parties.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

4MB!!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh man Bryan and Brie are THAT couple.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie turning everyone against chicken


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol money for a bouncey castle


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

A bouncy castle? Yup I'm on nasties side now


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

So fucking awkward. :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Okay, now this is just getting retarded. They're making this money thing way too obvious this shit is scripted. Horrible.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

:westbrook3


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, TJ, wtf. fpalm


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

TJ is never going to get laid again after this. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

TJ just can't catch a break.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The whole 'eat free range' crap pisses me off sometimes. I mean, holy crap, of course Brie and Bryan's wealthy asses can afford free range and organic foods, but that stuff is expensive as hell. Poor, inner city families cannot afford to feed themselves that kind of stuff.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

dog :bryan :mark:


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Hahahaha "well they look so happy alive!! I'm going to eat the fuck out of these chickens"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

these chickens would taste so fucking tasty on my plate once their heads get cut off :kobe4


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki :ti


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinnie :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lel This is why Vinny is GOAT


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank God this is scripted because no one woman can be as ratchet as Cameron and be comfortable showing that to the world.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lmao :lmao that god damn cat loves being treated like a mop


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"You made me into wrestling" That is how us wrestling fans get portrayed.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Awww, Nattie's got her own little Nattie marks


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nothing makes me happier than seeing (respectful) wrestling fans meet the wrestlers they love.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That cat, WTF it enjoys being a mop. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"Oh they spilling shit!" :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao @ Vinnie


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, they got snitched on by the neighbor.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That oldy lady snitched :lmao :lmao


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Of course there is a nosy neighbor. :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

They sure love their cat... that pet bond


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao the neighbor snitching 

TJ actually getting angry :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Natty is so annoying. No wonder why they gave her the farting gimmick. 

I can see it now "hey Vince what should we do with Jim neidharts little girl Natalia?"
Vince: "the annoying one? Play fart sound effects when she's on camera. And make her fart on opponents" :vince


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

"Tj didn't even want them at the house" ya no shit. Summer Rae would have been a better choice even after going Kenta Kobashi on her face


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I woulda lol'd if they pulled a meet the parents and got a cat from a shelter and spray painted it


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinnie is so fucking gone. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"It was meant to be heard" :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HEY YO TJ WASSUP MAN IT'S USSSS :ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao fucking Jon Uso man.

I can't


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Jon Uso stirring shit up. :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

why do they have a hotel room with two beds?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NATTIE with that hypercriticism.

LETS GO GET MY PARENTS A BRAND NEW CAR but fuck your sisters playhouse :HHH2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nattie not a whiny bitch :kobe9 :ti


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> NATTIE with that hypercriticism.
> 
> LETS GO GET MY PARENTS A BRAND NEW CAR but fuck your sisters playhouse :HHH2


.....playhouse


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wasn't there a second cat?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

2 separate beds. :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SEX :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit at that next episode preview :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> .....playhouse


bouncy house :side:


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

This show tonight was crazy...next sunday show looks like its going to be good


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Summer gonna take one for the team. :mark:


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The whole 'eat free range' crap pisses me off sometimes. I mean, holy crap, of course Brie and Bryan's wealthy asses can afford free range and organic foods, but that stuff is expensive as hell. Poor, inner city families cannot afford to feed themselves that kind of stuff.


I understand your point, but fail to see how it pisses you off. Bryan and Brie's bodies are their livelihood, it would only make sense to take as good of care of them as possible. Same with Nikki, hence Brie's concern with educating her on the subject.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TJ's sister looks like a white trash whore that has a kid every year and lives off welfare. Also a bouncy house? Let's rent a bouncy house :lmao :lmao :lmao Man this bitch is leeching of her family for sure. What a useless white trash whore. That being said Nattie is being a typical women that wants you to spend of her family but hates it when you spend on yours. She bough a freaking car without telling TJ. Speaking of TJ, he was alpha and this episode and held his own against Nattie. Not to mention he was about to whoop that ass when the cat went missing. Most of the time TJ makes me cringe. 

And Nikki doesn't want to eat mistreated chickens but she has no problem wearing fur like there is no tomorrow. It was nice to see the much hotter Brie though. Nikki's body has three years tops before it starts turning into shit.

And Cameron shaking that booty like a typical ratchet hoe.

I can't look at Summer Rae's face and at this point she is in the same position as Jojo was last year. She is fading into obscurity pretty quick. And my goodness her face looks like it gets ran over by a truck everyday.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brie is annoying as hell with this PETA shit.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Cameron was pretty fuckin funny this episode


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, that phone call at the end was hilarious.

TJ's face when Vinnie was talking about the chair. Then "Ay TJ, whats up man, this Uce man!"


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Natalya would have went ballistic if they wouldn't have found that grumpy cat..


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

This show's demographic appears to be wrestling fans and imbeciles who use the term 'ratchet'. Those two groups collide when it comes to a lot of you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Vinnie was so great during the lying to the neighbor part. sayingthey was looking for Luigi.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Is there any way Nattie could alter her voice so it isn't infuriating? Oh and her general attitude too.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao

Jimmy Uso and Vinny need a spinoff.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vinnie is a fuckin legend.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Creepy Curtis is back next week.

:wall


Vinny and Jimmy GOAT'd so much this week.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

brie bringing the good mood to the photoshoot :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Last night's episode was legit one of the worst.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Last night's episode was one of the best from this season.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh shit, Bella feud and Summer fucking Fandango next episode :kobe6


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Heath Slater ..GETTING THAT TV TIME HOWEVER I CAN BABAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm surprised they didn't script it so that Louie wasn't found until Nat and TJ got home and nearly beat the fuck out of Vinnie and Ariane. Trinity and Jon were fucking hilarious in this episode! 

While Brie got a bit annoying with her timing on the PETA crusade, it is nice to delve more into the differences between the Twins. Brie's hippie persona should be incorporated into her WWE gimmick. Maybe when Adam Rose comes...

While Nattie is being a bit of a hypocrite, I do see her point. It seems like her parents (mostly her mom) actually do shit for their (Nat and TJ's) house, while TJ's family does shit for them. Plus, TJ probably should have mentioned bringing his sister along before he bought her ticket and stuff. By the by, 5K for a bouncy house? TJ and his sister would have gotten slapped by me if I were Nat. They aren't making Cena money.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Every time Natalya did a talking head segment her nose looked crooked as shit. Dat Summer Rae :banderas

How come when Natalya and TJ first arrived at the hotel they had a king size bed and then suddenly they had two single beds. Dat high octane sex life :mark:

Man Cameron is annoying as shit.

Naomi facing palming at Cameron totally read as " I can't believe I'm friends with this ratchet ho" :ti

Brie needs to fuck off with that free range thing. Okay listen, not everyone is going to have the same priorities and passionate about the same things as you are. That's like someone who's always trying to push their religion on you. Just stop. I mean it's good that she wants to raise awareness about what goes on in factories but not like that. And oh, you really think that WWE is springing for free range chicken from a caterer? :lol


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Last night's episode was legit one of the worst.


Couldn't agree more. Not only was Natalya and TJ's storyline predictable and dull, but Ariane's was even worse.
I skipped through most of this episode just to watch Brie and Nikki (mostly Brie).


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Flawlessstuff said:


>


Best part of the episode.





Also...

"You're not gonna eat anything?"

You're the one the made Nikki lose her appetite, Brie.

I'm ready for some Dirty Curty Fandango next week please.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Previous episode was hilarious.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

"Your cat is okay, I even petted it!" was my favorite line. Vinnie is like an adult toddler.

This whole episode, I was like, "Yeah Nattie. You FINALLY have a legit point about something and I'm on your side!" Then the last 30 seconds of the episode happened and I remember why I cannot stand her. I understand the point being made above, about her family actually doing things for them and TJ's sister being a drain. That's fine. But Nattie tried to claim, multiple times, that she spoke to TJ about the car BEFORE she bought it. Which was a complete lie. So both of them did something idiotic, only she was also a huge bitch and hypocrite on top of it, so TJ still comes off as the least shitty person in this crap couple.


----------



## FinnishRoyalty (Sep 14, 2012)

Sometimes it's honestly great to turn your brain off, and watch this show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I watched maybe 15 minutes of it his week. I fast forward anytime Nattie talks or anthing Vinnie related. My least favorite characters on the show.

Nattie makes me uncomfortable. She's got this masculine smoker voice, and her insecurity really shows thru her personality. They need to dump her.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Anvil needs Nattie to buy him a car huh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Apparently buying a $5,000 bouncey house is more important than buying a car. Jesus, why can't the dumb cunt just rent one?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Is it asking too much to get some interaction between Vinny and Eva Marie's dad?


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Vinnie is monehhhh:vince$


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I watched maybe 15 minutes of it his week. I fast forward anytime Nattie talks or anthing Vinnie related. My least favorite characters on the show.
> 
> Nattie makes me uncomfortable. She's got this masculine smoker voice, and her insecurity really shows thru her personality. They need to dump her.


I think they didn't even want to include her to begin with but they'd get the whole "Do you know who my daddy is? Do you know who my uncles are!?"


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:banderas Nikki saying she was going to rub a chicken leg all over her body, never wanted to be a chicken leg so much in my life.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ive seen all of Season 2 but only half of Season 1. Should I finish Season 1? Is it worth it?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

TJ's sister looks like those crackheads who have like 5 babies, who eat at mcodonalds everyday, and who come up with stupid ideas like booncey castle because they are too lazy to get their asses a real job

I mean come on a bouncey castle? are you serious?


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

I watch the show for Brie and Bryan and that's about it. The GF likes the show, so I watch through it with her but can't stand most of them. Love Jon uso though, he's hilarious.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

I actually agree with Nikki when its gym time its gym time save all that other stuff for afterward.


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Ive seen all of Season 2 but only half of Season 1. Should I finish Season 1? Is it worth it?


oh yes :agree:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - E!'s Total Divas cameras were at the Sunscreen Film Festival in Florida tonight as some of the Divas were there to see The Bella Twins introduce Confessions of a Womanizer, which they appear in. John Cena was also there.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ras_at_Film_Festival.html#Wu1W8AgH5erPfg6x.99


I had no idea they had a movie coming out.


----------



## PatrickPutra (May 2, 2014)

wow


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

From watching them videos I'm ready for sunday...I know wwe has a paper view this sunday so are they still showing Total Divas on E?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

TJ'S FINALLY GROWING SOME FUCKING BALLS!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Just catching up on this weeks show. Fucking hell, Cameron is the most annoying person on the planet. I would honestly punch her in the face if I ever met her in person.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I hope Creepy Curtis becomes a genuine WWE character, as in a progression from Fandango, just have him all American Psycho style walking around flirting with all the divas and smelling their hair etc

Pure TV gold!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This Sunday's episode might just be the best yet. Brie vs Nikki, Brie dress shopping, Curtis/Rae, etc :banderas

I wish I was a Bella since the whole family is flawless. Brie, Nikki, Momma Bella, Brother Bella, Cousin Bella, etc.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

those burritos were the bomb dot com lmaaoooo i love vinny


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

vinny needs his own spin-off show.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

who else watching this instead of the PPV?

squad up brehs.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nah, i'll catch the rerun.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

scrilla said:


> who else watching this instead of the PPV?
> 
> squad up brehs.


It's going to be a pain in the ass always having to switch from ER and TD.. (anyone else notice that TD rhymes with Titties? :side

But I'll be watching both


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck the tag. Tittie time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Didn't know Jon had two kids.

And Summer came off as so desperate with Eva.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That fake Brie Bella smile.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Creepy Johnny Curtis using the "Am I just a piece of meat to you?" like is amazing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Meh, to me, the only good thing about this episode was Cena/Nikki/Bryan/Brie in the gym.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't watch cause I was watching Extreme Rules but I'll catch the rerun


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Just finished watching tonight's episode...pretty weak. Fandango/Summer Rae was hilarious though.

Next weeks looks awesome...sounds like Summer talks shit about how Eva Marie sucks so bad in the ring...and of course it gets back to Eva lmfao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

watching right now.

fandango is OG that ****** is my boy. summer is a dumbass lol.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Watching it now


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

Summer Rae came across so desperate,I felt bad for her.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

FandanGOAT.

Summer comes off terribly on this show. :lmao It doesn't make me dislike her like the way Natalya comes across on this show, but Summer does come off as terribly desperate.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Lmao at Summer being so thirsty. Adorable.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

That was just aweful watch summer through herself at him and after all that they didn't feel anything between each other... maybe that's one of the reasons he dumped her for another panther


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

He actually liked her... aw... So then he has to become bitter and jaded


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I do like that they focused on some adult real life issues, but it wasn't the greatest episode ever.

Summer just proved Nattie right with the desperate hurling herself at Fandango. 

However, next week should be solid. Vinnie and the Summer Rae/Eva blowout=money. Thank god someone is calling Eva out about sucking ass in the ring. I'd be pushing a bitch too if we were going to be tag team partners. I wonder who tells... one of the Bellas, maybe Alicia "TD Troll" Fox?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Romangirl252 said:


> That was just aweful watch summer through herself at him and after all that they didn't feel anything between each other... maybe that's one of the reasons he dumped her for another *panther*


The hell?, Fandango comes to the ring with a Mountain Lion now? that's awesome.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..I don't know why people care calling Summer desperate, Fandango is a young, virile stud..it's not as if she is going after Big Dave!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

I was looking forward to seeing Natty's reaction to Lana as she freaks out over every blonde. Also, can't wait until the storyline catches up with Paige winning the title in her first match, there's going to be some serious cut-eye from all the Divas :lol


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

GOAT episode of this programme this week.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

3 things:

1) Bella Cousin looks more like Bella Mom than her own daughters do.
2) Naomi definitely inherited her Mom's genes. Goddamn.
3) Fandango is GOAT and should have his own spinoff.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> ..I don't know why people care calling Summer desperate, Fandango is a young, virile stud..it's not as if she is going after Big Dave!


For me it's more how the kiss came off, he didn't look like he was remotely prepared for that...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat promo for next week with Summer saying Eve sucks :mark:


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Ryan said:


> Dat promo for next week with Summer saying Eve sucks :mark:


Eva talks about keeping it real, but won't be able to handle this realness. :lmao


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Opening with Brie and Bryan had me rolling, that burn on Natalya :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fandango got buried.


----------



## KozmicLuis (Mar 3, 2014)

Emma sighting :mark:

The episode was Ok but not as enjoyable as the previous week's.


----------



## Tambrose (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn I actually felt really bad for Fandango... he was either in to her for real, or he's a brilliant actor. He seemed pretty peeved.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Summer threw herself at Fandango. But damn most of us would let her throw herself at us. Damn.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

rbhayek said:


> Summer threw herself at Fandango. But damn most of us would let her throw herself at us. Damn.


I'm sure most people who are attracted to women would let her throw herself at them, but the way she did it was so awkward. She jumped from light flirting and discussing the hot tub to having her tongue down his throat.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Also forgot to mention the Lana mention and the girls being jealous already, then taking the piss out of Nattie about it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Also forgot to mention the Lana mention and the girls being jealous already, then taking the piss out of Nattie about it.


I seem to have skipped over that part, and no real interest in re-watching the entire episode. Any indication on where in the ep I might find this? I kinda wanna see/hear...


----------



## Tambrose (Mar 25, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> I seem to have skipped over that part, and no real interest in re-watching the entire episode. Any indication on where in the ep I might find this? I kinda wanna see/hear...


Around 12 minutes into the show, where Eva, Trinity and Ariane are in the car


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Tambrose said:


> Around 12 minutes into the show, where Eva, Trinity and Ariane are in the car


You're awesome, :rep! (I was looking for a scene WITH Nattie, didn't realise they were just talking about here.. never would've found it without you!


----------



## Tambrose (Mar 25, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> You're awesome, :rep! (I was looking for a scene WITH Nattie, didn't realise they were just talking about here.. never would've found it without you!


haha no probs  Was just a fly-away comment from Eva- wished they had shown Nattie's reaction to Lana though, but I guess since Lana's not on the show they won't.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva vs Summer. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"Ray J is one of my friends. He's a good friend of the family." BULLSHIT! That is fucking bullshit.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> "Ray J is one of my friends. He's a good friend of the family." BULLSHIT! That is fucking bullshit.


Ray J is fairly low rent though. I doubt he is a "friend of the family" but I could see the two of them being somewhat friends. She does live in Los Angeles and quite a few "regular" people end up in the same circles as "celebrities".

It is also entirely probable that Ray J needs a check and WWE is happy to write him a decent enough one.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Eva vs Summer. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


They must think we're stupid if they don't think we know that matches are pre-planned. I mean come on, if Summer Rae legit didn't want to tag Eva then she would've gotten in trouble backstage.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I really hope Summer doesn't come off as that desperate and obvious in real life.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

xhbkx said:


> They must think we're stupid if they don't think we know that matches are pre-planned. I mean come on, if Summer Rae legit didn't want to tag Eva then she would've gotten in trouble backstage.


Matches are rarely planned to a T. I thought most of the time in matches like this everyone knew: who was winning, who was taking the pin, match length, and any big planned spots. Beyond that, don't they just call the match in the ring? Summer's not even available right now to make a story line out of it. 

Unless the entire thing was planned just for that episode of Total Divas, which would be odd since it would be shown months after the fact. Eva's a face now anyways. Eva Marie does suck ass in the ring, so I would try not to have her in the ring at all if I had any say in it.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't like her at all! I don't like WWE managenemt! This show is what Kevin Dunn wants!


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Summer wouldn't have gotten in trouble for an untelevised match on Superstars.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Either way, this Red & Gold is only going to benefit Eva.

Summer is above that. The fact that girls like Summer, Emma, Layla and Naomi are stuck on the sidelines sucks.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:jordan5


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

The chicken episode is one of the worst episodes of a TV series i've ever sat through.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Can they kick Nattie and Cameron off since they're fucking useless and annoying and add Lana/Layla to the show please?Thanks.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

It's Time!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What the hell is that supposed to be? Every open is make fun of Nattie time.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Natty definitely lost it after her cat died. This whole season she's been a fucking fruit loop


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL 

GOAT painting :lmao :lmao


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

It's all about the chingle chingle


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cameron on her G list celebrity shit...gotta be searching for Paparazzi


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vincent is a trooper for pretending that Ariane even has an ounce of talent.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That painting getting :buried


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Natty: "Did John see it?"
Nikki: "Oh, he loves it!"

:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao

I'm so upset that Cameron is legit seeking OUT paparazzi.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

We're starting of good. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope Eva Marie brings up doing a photo shoot to bring Cameron down.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm so upset that Cameron is legit seeking OUT paparazzi.


I know lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

What a dirty ass table


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I have always enjoyed how the only thing that Eva ever contributes to her character is "red"

Example: "Red & Gold"


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

So Summer's gimmick is a slut?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Ugh AJ. Get her the hell away from the REAL divas show.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope that lil dog shit in Cameron's purse


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Brie stirring up shit already. :lmao You go Brie!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm...so it's WWE's fault for Eva Marie not getting proper training?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

What Eva knows? Nothing!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, the real stars of the WWE, who have an even busier schedule are able to train regularly. But someone like Eva Marie can't? Cmon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes Ariane, it's either you or Kim K fighting for photos. Lord.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cameron got buried by Kim K :lel


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

This painting shit has to be a work


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL @ Cameron blaming her irrelevance in the celebrity world on Kim K.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Who the hell searches for paparazzi, you're supposed to try and avoid them. :lmao


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Vincent kept it real by telling her if Kim wasn't there the paparazzi wouldn't have been there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The depressed dog in the corner makes the painting.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nattie, please. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my fucking god. That painting... is...





AMAZING!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I legitimately, honestly think Natalya's paintings are adorable. And the whole concept of giving someone something they can't buy is really sweet.

Scripted/fake or real I think it's cute.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh shit :lol


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That is one ugly cat.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I legitimately, honestly think Natalya's paintings are adorable. And the whole concept of giving someone something they can't buy is really sweet.



I thought so too, I mean it is the thought that counts right


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

First Kim K and now Ray J :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I legitimately, honestly think Natalya's paintings are adorable. And the whole concept of giving someone something they can't buy is really sweet.
> 
> Scripted/fake or real I think it's cute.


It's nice but if the people getting the gift don't like it they still have to keep it to not hurt anyone's feelings. At least with something storebought you can return it and odds are no one is going to notice.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol Ray J definitely thinking he is going to hit it


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Ray J? The fuck. :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Gotta give it to Cameron. She knows what she's doing as trifling as she's coming off as 
:ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's nice but if the people getting the gift don't like it they still have to keep it to not hurt anyone's feelings. At least with something storebought you can return it and odds are no one is going to notice.


Nah, I get that, but in all honesty if I knew someone put effort into making something for me, I'd keep it. Besides, I'd imagine handmade things would mean more to wealthier people since they can more than likely afford more pricey, storebought things.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What an epic camel grapple


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Summer is correct here


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh god. Eva Marie is horrible. I can imagine how pissed the women still in developmental must be watching this shit.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Best Camel Cluth ever. :lmao


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

I actually like Nattie's painting, it's 1000x better than anything I would do at least.

And Ariane is such a fame whore.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti @ Eva's Camel Clutch. I fucking can't.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"I don;t want someone running off with it" 

do you see how fucking big that box is ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh God, no the painting is gonna get ruined...I can't look.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

As bad as Eva is, she's fine as hell

:banderas


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nat really tried to put that big ass box in the back of the car


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nattie's trying to MacGuyer this box to the arena.

TJ's face is amazing as usual.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Eva's ass is going to be on Tumblr within the next 2 hours :banderas


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Yeah.. that will work.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sandra, there is no such thing as too much booty. :yum:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJ has a smartass mouth.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kidd is GOAT


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Everything TJ is saying is hilarious


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jeez @ that fucking box fiasco, though. :lmao

Even my family's done better than that when it came to stuff that's 10x worse.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So I'm looking at Sandra's(The seamstress) twitter right now and she's pretty damn good at what she does. She actually made Goldust's outfit as well and alot of the other wrestlers' gear.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They look thrilled.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan's face. Haha he gives no fucks


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brie with DAT WTF face :ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LMFAO @ Bryan's face :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Idk, maybe I'm just a humble person, but I'd totally find a place to put a painting like that up, lol.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That explains it. The fucking cat painted it. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's the reaction that should have been given.

Fandango still hurting from Summer turning him down.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Damn they really hate the paintings. Smh


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Idk, maybe I'm just a humble person, but I'd totally find a place to put a painting like that up, lol.


I agree on the basis that a friend was giving it to me


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Did anyone see this match when it happened? Did it come off like that then?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Did anyone see this match when it happened? Did it come off like that then?


I saw it and yeah it actually did, something seemed off.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:cena5's theme in the background.

Even when he's not physically there, he's there. :cena2


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Tamina pressing Eva


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit Tamina making a rare appearance on TD


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

DID SOMEONE SAY....... BURY? :trips2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The word bury has been said a lot during this episode :hmm: :HHH2


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

DashingRKO said:


> The word bury has been said a lot during this episode :hmm: :HHH2


Must be produced by Triple H. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, that fake Summer smile.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Rolling Out? Hold up...did Cameron get another photoshoot because in a previous episode, I remember her bragging about this same magazine.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

In before Ray J vs Vinny :side:


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

love the random Del Rio appearance


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL. Summer going hard on Tha Twittah

https://twitter.com/RealSummerWWE/status/465670339398488064


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The fuck is this bitch Cameron wearing


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

You know. :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I could swear Eva just said "so I'm gonna be ferfessional"


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

fpalm Axsana wanted to straight up blind Naomi


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nikki randomly telling Nattie she was married before. Sure, why not?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Fuck Rae. Became a fan of hers but after tonight's episode I'm no long a fan. She came off as extremely pathetic with her treatment towards Eva.

Fuck the girls at Brie's bachelorette party too trying to get Eva to drink.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Once again, please get Cameron and Nattie off the fucking show.

Those paintings were so hideous...there's no way Nattie is dumb enough to believe people would want that as a wedding gift lmfao. 

Summer is the GOAT. 

Good episode.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome show tonight...I thought nattie painting were good I liked them... I can't stand summer... looks like she has no friends at all but that's her fault... I can't wait for next sunday show


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Summer's expressions when they were practicing, and she asked Eva if there was anything she wanted to fix. :lel

Nattie is such a train wreck that I almost find it charming. Her and TJ are the worst couple of all time.

Next week looks promising. Eva debating the consequences of taking that shot -- DO IT. :agree:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really don't see why the entire divas locker room is against Summer, I haven't seen her be a straight up bitch to any of them that wasn't a bitch to her first. I mean Eva does suck and anyone with half a brain can see that. If she tagged in Eva she would've botched and made the rest of them look bad, i mean Eva even said shes only had like 3 weeks of training so Summer was right in not tagging Eva. 

And that was pretty shitty of Brie to immediately go and tell Eva what Summer said right after she said it. Shes just looking to stir shit up.

Also LOL at Eva and that Camel Clutch, *Summer*-"Ok lets do a camel clutch" * Eva*- "duh uh um is that with two hands?" Bitch has been signed for 9 months and doesn't even know how you do a camel clutch? Jesus...


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

Cameron is very annoying and it figures she is friends with the biggest clown in Hollywood


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

anybody else see the alberto del rio cameo


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Cameron is so fucking phony, I can't stand it. If you have to actually try and seek out paparazzi, then that just proves that anyone who doesn't know about wrestling has no idea who the hell she is. Also, in what universe is that song of hers actually considered music? It sounded like absolute garbage to me, but that's just my opinion.

As for Nattie, I actually didn't think her painting were THAT bad.

This whole Summer/Eva thing, I can see it from both sides. I can understand why Summer didn't want to tag her in, but at the same time if she did and Eva fucked up, then that would make only Eva look bad considering Summer gave the talent relations guy a heads up on how their "practicing" went. I am curious though how in the hell are they not getting in trouble for not following the booking of the match?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cameron's Bye Bye song already getting over. :banderas






Gonna be a HUGE summer tune.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

jacobdaniel said:


> Cameron is so fucking phony, I can't stand it. If you have to actually try and seek out paparazzi, then that just proves that anyone who doesn't know about wrestling has no idea who the hell she is. Also, in what universe is that song of hers actually considered music? It sounded like absolute garbage to me, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> As for Nattie, I actually didn't think her painting were THAT bad.
> 
> This whole Summer/Eva thing, I can see it from both sides. I can understand why Summer didn't want to tag her in, but at the same time if she did and Eva fucked up, then that would make only Eva look bad considering Summer gave the talent relations guy a heads up on how their "practicing" went. I am curious though how in the hell are they not getting in trouble for not following the booking of the match?


The show is completely fake lol. There's not a single bit of truth to any of this. No way would shit like this fly on Raw, that's why that bullshit was kept for Superstars.

The only thing legit is Cameron being stupid. Obviously she's using the business for fame and nothing more. She has no talent, her music is garbage, if you can even call it music. It's just oh so bad. All of it. I wish she just left.

Total Divas is usually a show that's so ridiculous and bad you can't help but watch, but tonight was just really bad IMO and not the type that you can't turn away from. 

Nattie's fucking paintings and methods of trying to deliver them... fpalm Christ.

At least Brie and Nikki looked good as usual.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone got a online link please not uploaded on watchwrestling yet.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Anyone got a online link please not uploaded on watchwrestling yet.


crimaz is ur friend


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Cameron is the worst person. Eva Marie may be awful but holy hell Cameron is everything wrong with the world.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

"No one likes you dude"

Why should Summer care about the TD clique?

It's clear girls like Nattie, Ariane and Bellas have alienated AJ ever since she took off, and now they're trying to do the same to Summer. The thing is, they accuse Summer of being threatened, when they're threatened themselves.

It's easy to spot from TD and fan candids that there are two cliques in the womens division. AJ, Aksana and the NXT girls (Summer, Renee, Emma, Paige) and Nattie, Bellas and Ariane. The likes of Alicia Fox, Tamina, Layla and Naomi hang out with both groups.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> anybody else see the alberto del rio cameo


Lol, he was checking Eva out.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Eva and Cameron ass gif please.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Now I KNOW it's not "reality" ... I keep trying to get that through my head.. but I just can't with Nattie and Cameron. I don't think I've reaaaally disliked people this much in a long ass time. It's like they know where all my buttons are, and they're just pushing away...

Beyond that, Summer should realise by now that EVERYTHING she says is gonna get gossiped back to whoever else is involved. "Yo Eva, Summer said you sucked"... like wtf is that? Stop involving yourself in other peoples' drama ffs!

EDIT: Vinnie still the goat btw. Also, LOL at that "who's your fave TD couple" poll on the .com. Cam and Vinnie only 1% (think it would've been 0 without Vinnie??), only 5% for Nattie tied with Eva Marie (that's how much fansupport Nattie has garnered throughout her career with the E sofar, I'm so very impressed :lmao), 11% for Naomi and Uso (decent) but by far the most votes for Nikki and John (28%) and ofcourse Brie and DB (50%). Ugh, Nattie is such a second fiddle character, it's not even funny anymore..


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nikki mentioning she was married when she was 20 to Nattie in the preview for next weeks epsiode was random as hell.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know Nattie could have just took the painting out of that huge box , i mean the actual painting is pretty small and could have easily fit in the car.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I actually liked Nattie's paintings. Wouldn't buy them necessarily, but as a gift from a friend, they are pretty cool. The MacGuyver moment was just bad luck. She booked a larger car for a reason.

Ariane is a trifling, ratchet chick, but she does know what she's doing. I'm not getting all the hate Ari (and to some extent Trinity) are getting about branching off into music. WWE has done music albums before and both of their songs are going to be mainly promoted by WWE. Hell, Summer's in a (WWE studios) movie and she's not getting any hate for it. 

While I understand why Summer did what she did (and yes, the Bellas instigate shit), there were better ways to handle it. She could have talked with Eva about her concerns and picked a few spots for Eva to get in and do some basic offense. The big issue wasn't that she thought Eva sucked (I'm sure all of them think she does) but how she went about it. Brie was right, it just came off looking odd and unsettling.

The guys (TJ, Bryan, Jon Uso) and Sandra in Total Divas need to be given a lot of credit. They have had some of the funniest shit to say about everything.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> You know Nattie could have just took the painting out of that huge box , i mean the actual painting is pretty small and could have easily fit in the car.


That's actually a really good point. :genius


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

...Cameron/Ariane is beyond insufferable now, they really need to replace her with Alicia Fox next season. Is this what the WWE wants to promote? a Diva that spends much of her time focusing on trying to make it in non-wrestling related endeavors?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

LOL at Alberto del rio's face during EVA MARIE and Summer day fight :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nattie's paintings almost killed me :lmao

But dear lord Eva's ass when she was talking to Sandra.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Eva and Cameron ass gif please.


Not even gonna bother with Cameron, but no Eva Marie gifs up as of yet brah but in the meantime...


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

What the fuck is a "Gorilla" Production Location?



And fuck off Cameron, how the hell is she the only one from Tough Enough with a career?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

TheJack said:


> What the fuck is a "Gorilla" Production Location?
> 
> 
> 
> And fuck off Cameron, how the hell is she the only one from Tough Enough with a career?


Right behind the HD stage leading to the ring.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Better late than never....


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

TheJack said:


> What the fuck is a "Gorilla" Production Location?
> 
> 
> 
> And fuck off Cameron, how the hell is she the only one from Tough Enough with a career?


The last bit before you come out onto the stage, Vince, Triple H and the head agents will sit there and run the show (send comments to refs,commentators and ring crew)

It's primarily where Gorilla Monsoon would sit during shows so it was renamed the Gorilla position in his honour.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Arcturus said:


>


That is what I'm talking about :ass


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I love Sandra telling Eva to watch her damn mouth.

Summer Rae brings this crap on herself. Maybe Brie was instigating but what did Summer think was gonna happen when she told that to Brie?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Mmmmm Eva


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

TheJack said:


> What the fuck is a "Gorilla" Production Location?
> 
> 
> 
> And fuck off Cameron, how the hell is she the only one from Tough Enough with a career?







at the beginning of the video.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Wagg said:


> at the beginning of the video.


Oh wow, thank you for sharing that. I'd only ever seen the gif of Hunter not shaking his hand, seeing it in context was quite something else entirely!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Billy Kidman is in charge of Gorilla position at the moment. He is doing a mighty fine job according to other talent.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Last episode was not very good lol. Cameron and Natty are mad annoying. Not much funnies either. Vinny didnt say much. Uso wasnt around.

And TJ could do much better than Natty lol.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Billy Kidman is in charge of Gorilla position at the moment. He is doing a mighty fine job according to other talent.


Never knew that. Seems like WWE is bringing back old guys to work with new talent. Eugene is in NXT training guys.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

JhnCna619 said:


> Never knew that. Seems like WWE is bringing back old guys to work with new talent. Eugene is in NXT training guys.


Kidman has been back for like, 4/5 years now.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Last episode was not very good lol. Cameron and Natty are mad annoying. Not much funnies either. Vinny didnt say much. Uso wasnt around.
> 
> And TJ could do much better than Natty lol.


I dunno what happened to natty over the years, she looked so much sexier when she was "natural"


































Plastic surgery & implants ruined her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Summer may have been shady about how she handled the situation, but she wasn't wrong. Eva is NOT ready to be in the ring, and clearly does not give a shit about that part of the business.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Reality TV for you folks.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> Reality TV for you folks.


Isn't it grand?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - The E! network has reportedly ordered 10 more episodes of Total Divas. No word on what this means for WWE's future with NBC Universal but we are expecting an announcement on a new TV deal later this afternoon so stay tuned.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...e_of_WWE_Total_Divas.html#20V8M4p5WAStz9Ab.99


Good news!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Tj was hilarious in this episode, even if that was completely scripted that shit was hilarious.

Eva was looking fine as hell, have to say I feel bad for Vinnie, he seems to have some issues but Arianne treats him like shit over and over and over


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love how on twitter Nikki keeps talking about a "big secret" yet they spoiled it long ago in the promos.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> I dunno what happened to natty over the years, she looked so much sexier when she was "natural"
> 
> 
> Plastic surgery & implants ruined her.


This is so true. If you look at the IYH from Calgary with Harts vs Austin/LODect. when all of the Harts get in the ring she is young but a very naturally beautiful girl. Tyson Kidd is also in the ring. :genius


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> This is so true. If you look at the IYH from Calgary with Harts vs Austin/LODect. when all of the Harts get in the ring she is young but a very naturally beautiful girl. Tyson Kidd is also in the ring. :genius


That was the first VHS I ever bought when I was 10. I've since converted it to DVD and have watched it hundreds of times and it never even occurred to me they were in the ring. I'm going back to look now. Thank you!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

It's about that time :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the commentary Eva you dumb twat


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi's eye :allen1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Of course old lady Nattie thinks of sand castles when thinking about Cabo.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti Summer getting left behind


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Summer Rae's face is so jacked.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

On a trip to Mexico and Nattie wants to play board games :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nothing worth commenting over so far. :side:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

i hope she gives into peer pressure and drinks


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

poor summer


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So is anything interesting going to happen on this?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mini Golf? Is Nattie twelve?


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

"If she's out what does that mean for ME. But I only care about her" shutup cunt


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There is no way Natalya is this frigid or innocent in real life, oh my God.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL @ Nattie's old ass wanting to play mini golf :lmao


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> I dunno what happened to natty over the years, she looked so much sexier when she was "natural"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes how young was Nattie in the first couple of pictures? She looks like she's aged about 20 years in the last one. :shocked:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Poor Trinity . Fuck that botchy ass bitch Axsana


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

When did Nattie's tits get so big :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LordKain said:


> Yikes how young was Nattie in the first couple of pictures? She looks like she's aged about 10-20 years in the last one. :shocked:


She doesn't even look like she's had that much work done, tbh. Like you said...she's aged.



Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> When did Nattie's tits get so big :lmao


She was naturally a little busty, but it's obvious she's probably had implants. Not really that big, though, she's maybe a D cup, possibly bordering on DD.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

stop with the cena nikki marriage shit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My god :wall


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah john just sits around and waits for you.... With Kendra lust


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meanwhile John is banging every rat from here to San Diego.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Dat Nikki and John love story tho


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

"Betting her Divahood"

This could turn out to be a way to write her off the show


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

It's crazy how much of a difference one season can make. Eva went from being probably the most annoying person on the show in season one, to one of the coolest and most likable people on the show this season. 

What a babyface turn


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Eva Marie is a legit recovering alcoholic she shouldn't have come with them. It could only end badly. Man, the more they reveal about her, if it is true, the worse I feel for her. Must've had a pretty hard life where people only valued her for her looks. Sad.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> stop with the cena nikki marriage shit


Yeah I'm sick of it too since it's pretty obvious they're never going to get married at least not for real.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

damn this show makes me hate nattie so much


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

dazzy666 said:


> damn this show makes me hate nattie so much


Probably because she's a natural heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds like Nikki.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know what to feel watching this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Legitimately feeling hella bad for Eva Marie. How can they all be so dense as to not tell she's not drinking anything? It's obvious.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

"LETS WATCH THIS GIRL RELAPSE!!!! Btw we are a pg company!!!!!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Legitimately feeling hella bad for Eva Marie. How can they all be so dense as to not tell she's not drinking anything? It's obvious.


It's obvious but if you go to a bar specifically to get blackout wasted or hammered out of your mind, you generally don't notice much besides what you're drinking.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I don't know what to feel watching this.


If your a straight guy like myself then the word your looking for is shame. :agree:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's obvious but if you go to a bar specifically to get blackout wasted or hammered out of your mind, you generally don't notice much besides what you're drinking.


But she's been avoiding alcohol since they've gotten there. At the airport. At dinner. Heck, I know it's scripted but legitimately how could they not tell?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> But she's been avoiding alcohol since they've gotten there. At the airport. At dinner. Heck, I know it's scripted but legitimately how could they not tell?


Because they're a bunch of superficial bitches who only think about themselves and they obviously don't care enough about Eve to notice it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LordKain said:


> Because they're a bunch of superficial bitches who only think about themselves and they obviously don't care enough about Eve to notice it.


I hardly doubt that's it, lol. Just surprised people aren't more observant. Or that they've left such big plot holes in a very simple script.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

dear lord johns gonna be pissed!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL why would John be pissed at Nikki for having a shitty marriage at 20? People do dumb shit when they're young and "in love".


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

She's not going to drink


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eva Marie is so young. Insane that people can become ex-addicts at such a young age. Makes you wonder how long she'd been drinking.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I hardly doubt that's it, lol. Just surprised people aren't more observant. Or that they've left such big plot holes in a very simple script.


Well they got to set it up for her to overcome it.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I hardly doubt that's it, lol. Just surprised people aren't more observant. Or that they've left such big plot holes in a very simple script.


I don't doubt it. Lets face it none of these women are really friends with each other. There work colleges who'll step on each other in a moments notice just to further then own careers.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:batista3 Stop breaking my heart Eva


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Damn bro, I relate to Eva


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

all the other girls are away getting drunk haha


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eva lied about knowing how to dance last season what if she's lying about this? Dun dun dunnn


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eva has gone through a lot of shit this season


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, ya'll can't even give Eva some virgin drinks? Jfc.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm so squeamish.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I feel bad for Trinity


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LordKain said:


> I don't doubt it. Lets face it none of these women are really friends with each other. There work colleges who'll step on each other in a moments notice just to further then own careers.


Bruh, people ain't that goddamn vindictive. It ain't so black and white...there's more than just BFFs and mortal enemies, lol.



Sazer Ramon said:


> I feel bad for Trinity


Same, it makes me very sad. Ugh, I really hope she becomes a champ sometime within the next couple years.

"Nattie has a big mouth." Pretty sure Nikki, Summer, and especially Cameron have bigger mouths than Natalya, but okay.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Damn, ya'll can't even give Eva some virgin drinks? Jfc.


You ever drank Margarita Mix without booze in it?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> You ever drank Margarita Mix without booze in it?


Not old enough to drink booze at all, broski. Still, there's a wide variety of non-alcoholic mixed drinks. Hell, give her some goddamn juice or pop, lol.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

greatest response from cena would be

oh so you have been married before you wont need to do it again then


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I so want to see what Summer's doing while they're all having fun in Cabo.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is off topic but I just saw this commercial and had to thoght dudes really dream of being a male stripper? It never crossed my mind once.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't see why these women are so hung up on being married. I mean, yeah it's a big deal, but...like...is it that necessary? Is it that critical to get married ASAP? Jeebus.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nikki driving a ford focus like she's common folk


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fun fact: Nikki's family was in attendance at Wrestlemania, Cena hugged them after his victory,

Along with his father, and Rock's mother :cena3


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't see why this women are so hung up on being married. I mean, yeah it's a big deal, but...like...is it that necessary? Is it that critical to get married ASAP? Jeebus.


 All women pass 25 want to get married and have kids even if they want to admit it or not.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

BigWillie54 said:


> All women pass 25 want to get married and have kids even if they want to admit it or not.


And by 35 a lot of them feel like they've peaked too.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BigWillie54 said:


> All women pass 25 want to get married and have kids even if they want to admit it or not.


:lmao

Yeah, my 32 year old sister sure as hell doesn't. 

Most and all aren't the same thing. 

Still don't see the big deal. Just...meh. Then again I could get Nikki's deal, what with even her twin getting married. But if you're in a committed relationship with someone and living together, I really don't get the difference between that and marriage besides a piece of paper. Not like they're financially dependent on each other or anything...

Jfc, the Bellas' brother kinda looks like a tool tbh.



LordKain said:


> And by 35 a lot of them feel like they've peaked too.


Pffffffffffffft. No, not necessarily.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nikki's brother would fit right in with Eva's brothers. They should form a stable called the douchebags


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The brother is so out-of-proportion pissed about this. 

John maybe not so much.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Who the fuck cares if she got married at 20 :kobe

Not even a big deal.

Oh shit this is 2 hours. Guess I'll keep watching since I have nothing better to do in life.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nikki backed out at the last second, and then Brother bella spilled the beans :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Nikki's brother would fit right in with Eva's brothers. They should form a stable called the douchebags


Seriously. Dude bleeds asshole douche.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, only 2 episodes left for the season? Well, at least we know TD will have more episodes with WWE's new TV deal with NBC U.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wow summer left out wedding to jesus


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh it's a fucking repeat. Well I'm retarded.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ffffffffffffft. No, not necessarily.


I didn't say all of them I said *a lot* of them feel that way. There is a difference there.

It's also a stigma in Hollywood too. Once an actress hits 35 she's more or less put on a scrap pile and pushed aside in favour a younger one.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LordKain said:


> I didn't say all of them I said *a lot* of them feel that way. There is a difference there.
> 
> *It's also a stigma in Hollywood too. Once an actress hits 35 she's more or less put on a scrap pile and pushed aside in favour a younger one.*


I see your point here.

I think a lot is a bit too big of a generalization. Maybe for more superficial or image obsessed individuals or areas yes, but for the average woman...nah. I don't think it becomes that major of an issue until us women hit like 40.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Great episode.

Rae not getting invited to Cabo and Eva burying "I'll make sure to have fun for you" 
Natty wanted to play board game in Cabo
Eva's problems with drinking
The whole Nikki being married before (Momma Bella :banderas)

Can't wait for next week. Brie burying Rae and Brother Bella telling Cena about Nikki's marriage :ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

This was a feel good episode. I really felt for Eva.

Natty is such a spaz. Holy shit.

No Vinnie tho...


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

It's really marriage fever with the Divas & former Divas. Eva, Naomi, Maryse, Brie, Eve, Stacy & now AJ. With Maria & Kaitlyn up next. How Nikki Bella hasn't resorted to self harm is beyond me.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

enjoy the show this week... can't wait for next week show


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Season 3 confirmed!

https://twitter.com/WWEDivas/status/468467656589590528


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> It's really marriage fever with the Divas & former Divas. Eva, Naomi, Maryse, Brie, Eve, Stacy & now AJ. With Maria & Kaitlyn up next. How Nikki Bella hasn't resorted to self harm is beyond me.


:lol Soon, very soon...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> Season 3 confirmed!
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEDivas/status/468467656589590528


Oh my fucking god, yes! :mark::mark:


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

> LOS ANGELES – E!, WWE and Bunim-Murray Productions continue their intimate look inside the glamorous, hectic and often dramatic lives of the WWE Divas when "Total Divas" returns for Season 3 Sunday, Sept. 7, at 9 p.m. ET/8 p.m. CT.
> 
> Cameras will once again shadow Nikki and Brie Bella, Natalya, Naomi, Cameron and rookies Eva Marie and Summer Rae, giving viewers insight into how these women, who are on the road for 52 weeks a year, balance their personal lives while fighting for the spotlight. In addition, WWE Diva Rosa Mendes joins the cast, as the fiery Latina who has been around WWE for years has finally found herself in the limelight. Season two of "Total Divas" is currently airing all-new episodes every Sunday at 9 p.m. ET/8 p.m. CT.
> 
> ...


Diva added to the cast? :vince2


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Rosa Mendes will be added to the cast for Season 3. :ti


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> Diva added to the cast? :vince2


It's fucking Rosa Mendes tho.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti Rosa Mendes is going to be in season 3 

http://www.pwmania.com/details-on-s...ivas-another-wwe-diva-being-added-to-the-cast


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rosa :mark:
That woman has some lationo heattttt.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Rosa for season 3!!!! Praying for PS Hayes cameos.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Ugh, no, not Rosa Mendes. I want Alicia Fox, she's fantastic every time she appears on TV.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

A ton of eye candy this episode, Eva/Nikki/Brie :yum: Nikki has to have the best fake tits I have ever seen. Glad they are adding depth to Eva now if she could get good in the ring


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Rosa on TD? Oh wow... :duck


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> A ton of eye candy this episode, Eva/Nikki/Brie :yum: Nikki has to have the best fake tits I have ever seen. Glad they are adding depth to Eva now if she could get good in the ring


All dem bitches were looking mighty fine. Even Brie's friends were banging. Sex sells. :clap:agree::ex:


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

Rosa seems like such a weird choice over Layla or Alicia. She hasn't been on television since Wrestlemania.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

LaxCoupon said:


> Rosa seems like such a weird choice over Layla or Alicia. She hasn't been on television since Wrestlemania.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> It's really marriage fever with the Divas & former Divas. Eva, Naomi, Maryse, Brie, Eve, Stacy & now AJ. With Maria & Kaitlyn up next. How Nikki Bella hasn't resorted to self harm is beyond me.


Nah... Nikki is going to enlist Brie and Nattie in getting Cena roofied up and pulling that Hunter/Steph Vegas wedding. That's going to be the season finale for season three.

This episode was interesting. Eva has become more likeable, although I think that is because they've shown that she does dumb shit because she is a bit dumb, not because she wants to hurt people. I actually thought Nattie's idea to go mini-golfing was a cute suggestion for them to do during the day; they did get there at like 11:00am or some shit. They had all night to get stupidly fucked up. Her swimming with the dolphins idea turned out alright. I did agree with Ariane leading the charge to veto the board games one. I have no idea what Nattie was thinking with that one.

I really hope Eva is studying how she comes off on TD so she can bring that into her role on the actual shows. Her total burying of Summer at the beginning of the episode was fucking hilarious. There may be hope for her yet, but she needs to hurry it up, Divas don't often last long past 30 without something other than looks backing them up. It's obvious she isn't a natural wrestler.

Does anyone else get the feeling that while the Bellas, Nattie, and Eva may actually really be friends, that Ariane gets invited to shit only because of TD?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Rosa? Meh. Should've been Layla.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that while the Bellas, Nattie, and Eva may actually really be friends, that Ariane gets invited to shit only because of TD?


I dearly want cameron off the show, she's unwatchable


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

LaxCoupon said:


> Rosa seems like such a weird choice over Layla or Alicia. She hasn't been on television since Wrestlemania.


I think they need to justify her employment at this point and this is the only way without her actually having to wrestle.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Who am I? "like, I went through this, like, I love my family, like, my IQ is 12, like, like, I mean, like... Fuck me. She said like like 34 times at that pool scene. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

r0scoe said:


> I dearly want cameron off the show, she's unwatchable


Amen, she is terrible inside the ring and out. Even when they script things to make her look decent she comes across like a bitch in the way she treats other people and the blatantly obvious fact that she is in it for the money and fame, not for a love for wrestling. Also that terrible "music" she made fpalm


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

r0scoe said:


> I dearly want cameron off the show, she's unwatchable


That would also mean losing the GOAT Vinnie, are you insane!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Get rid of Cameron while keeping Vinny? HELL YEAH!


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Vinnie rules

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> That would also mean losing the GOAT Vinnie, are you insane!


Sadly yes, I am insane, but my statement remains fixed. I didn't say take Vinnie off, he can still be a friend of Uso who shows up now and then for some hijinks


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah good so I'm not the only one that likes this show? Whew


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


>


Fucking hate this cunt. Always have and now he's getting his haggard, used up cum bucket a spot on a show full of not so haggard cum buckets? Prick.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Slider575 said:


> Amen, she is terrible inside the ring and out. Even when they script things to make her look decent she comes across like a bitch in the way she treats other people and the blatantly obvious fact that she is in it for the money and fame, not for a love for wrestling. Also that terrible "music" she made fpalm


Cameron is a face, yet she is a d-bag female behind the scenes. I wonder who was a face in the WWE, yet a total bitch out of the ring and behind the scenes?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

cumeatingwhore Rosa, oh god no. what a waste of spot


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

So I guess Rosa is breaking out her kneepads and ring gear and practicing her version of the Kelly Kelly Dread Roll Up of Doom so Total Divas can have some match footage of hers that isn't 3 or so years old. 

I wonder if they are going to have Nattie flip out over yet another blonde with Rosa in the mix or are they going to force Rosa to go back to her natural hair color (or something other than platinum blonde) so Amanda Lepore can stop sending them cease and desist letters.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

daemonicwanderer said:


> So I guess Rosa is breaking out her kneepads and ring gear and practicing her version of the Kelly Kelly Dread Roll Up of Doom so Total Divas can have some match footage of hers that isn't 3 or so years old.
> 
> I wonder if they are going to have Nattie flip out over yet another blonde with Rosa in the mix or are they going to force Rosa to go back to her natural hair color (or something other than platinum blonde) so Amanda Lepore can stop sending them cease and desist letters.


You win. Love the Amanda Lepore reference. I wonder how many people on here got that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

cynical_ad said:


> Fucking hate this cunt. Always have and now he's getting his haggard, used up cum bucket a spot on a show full of not so haggard cum buckets? Prick.


Michael Hayes need to have that hair cut to the same style of Paul Heyman now.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


Brie: I am the type of girl who can just be in this dress and these boots, and meet you in the woods and get married.

Daniel Bryan: We should, right now

Brie: :cena6

:ti


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Londrick said:


> Brie: I am the type of girl who can just be in this dress and these boots, and meet you in the woods and get married.
> 
> Daniel Bryan: We should, right now
> 
> ...


Lol I love it. Bryan calling that bluff like a Boss :mark:

Oh, you don't need a big pretty weading huh? Yeah.. let's see how sure you are about that.. :littlefinger


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Is it a 2-hour finale tonight? They keep saying 2-part season finale, but E!'s schedule and my TV's menu guide says 9pm Total Divas and 10pm "E's Buying For Billionaires". http://ca.eonline.com/shows


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> Is it a 2-hour finale tonight? They keep saying 2-part season finale, but E!'s schedule and my TV's menu guide says 9pm Total Divas and 10pm "E's Buying For Billionaires". http://ca.eonline.com/shows


Part one is tonight and next week is part two, I think.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it the season finale or last episode? Because last time they had a season finale, the show came back two months later, but this time it is like 4.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> Is it the season finale or last episode? Because last time they had a season finale, the show came back two months later, but this time it is like 4.


It's a season finale that's split up into two parts, basically and then after that, the new season (season 3) starts in September.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Bruce Buffer voice* ITS TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Still would have liked to have seen Summer alone in a coffee house or something moping while the other girls were in Cabo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If my sister got married and never told me, I wouldn't give a fuck. Why's this guy so upset?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, I hope Daniel Bryan and Brie aren't this hippie-ish in real life.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Beard trim cream. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan is easily the most likable character on this show.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is this a new episode? It says repeat for me and was 8-10.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> Is this a new episode? It says repeat for me and was 8-10.


It's new, the first part of the season finale. Says the same thing on my cable box.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti 
Nikki is great


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Exciting.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, Brie just went off.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. Brie rekt Nikki :maury


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

DAMN..................


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"our career comes first"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now THAT's Brie Mode.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie just went in. :wall


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Nikki is right...

Why would they plan their wedding in Wrestlemania Season?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

SASHA! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Nikki is right...
> 
> Why would they plan their wedding in Wrestlemania Season?


Dude, it's Brie. She's married to Bryan. So everyone will side with her regardless of how illogical it is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Porta-pottys at a wedding. Magical.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Man, WWE has some dingey ass looking offices.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Mark Carrano has the most punchable face on this show


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Marine succesful? :ti


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Marine 4, straight to DVD classic


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Brie wearing Bryan's hoodie is Kawaii as fuck.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

damn enough makeup? looks like cake frosting


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Every diva is there during that meeting except that terrible AJ. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

There are going to be some bitter women after the break.

I also strangely want to see Marine 4 just to see how bad it is.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Naomi looking like Ace Frehley from KISS.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lol at Tamina's facial expressions.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DA GOAT :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan is like wtf :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

GTFO Bryan...cheap ass :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why is Nikki always afraid of John?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Bryan being such a cheap ass. :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Even insects want none of Bella and Felix :lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

ROFLLLLLLLLL 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

BTW, I feel like Bryan should update his look with that ponytail he has going on. Looks badass.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Their dog is so damn cute.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Why would John care about Nikki being married previously when he was married as well. She's so dumb.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Flawless Victory said:


> Why would John care about Nikki being married previously when he was married as well. She's so dumb.


He'll be more angry she didn't tell him more than anything. That'll be the cliffhanger to season 3.

And I feel Bryan not wanting to spend 100K on a wedding.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bryan is perfection.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Bryan is perfection.


The thirst is strong


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Troll Bryan. :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> He'll be more angry she didn't tell him more than anything. That'll be the cliffhanger to season 3.


Still not something to get angry over IMO. It would be different if she was still married.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki holds things off and builds them up to the point where she makes it worse than it actually would be. Not a good way to live or deal with conflict.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> The thirst is strong


:argh:

Wedding Porn. The fuck.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nikki holds things off and builds them up to the point where she makes it worse than it actually would be. Not a good way to live or deal with conflict.


Her and John are weird. She's like a 6 year old afraid to tell his/her parents that they broke a vase.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nikki holds things off and builds them up to the point where she makes it worse than it actually would be. Not a good way to live or deal with conflict.


Which is exactly why she'll never be responsible enough for either marriage or kids.




Flawless Victory said:


> Her and John are weird. She's like a 6 year old afraid to tell his/her parents that they broke a vase.


Both her and John have to be two of the most fucked up couple I've ever seen on TV.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:HA @ Eva saying she had an amazing year

I don't think I can count on one hand the amount of times she has had a match on RAW or Smackdown


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> :HA @ Eva saying she had an amazing year
> 
> I don't think I can count on one hand the amount of times she has had a match on RAW or Smackdown


Must be nice to get a Mania payday for barely lifting a finger.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Must be nice to get a Mania payday for barely lifting a finger.


Eva would probably agree :ti


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Nikki lying. :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Thanks Nattie for building Eva's confidence.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Summer Rae ;_;

Oh well :HA


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bella has only implied the fact that she doesn't plan on being in the WWE long-term. Mrs. I want to be married and have kids 2-3 years from now show her _"selfishness" _


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

At least Brie is being straight up :draper2


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Thuganomics said:


> Bella has only implied the fact that she doesn't plan on being in the WWE long-term. Mrs. I want to be married and have kids 2-3 years from now show her _"selfishness" _


She already has been in the WWE 7/8 years...


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Is tonight's episode new?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

"I'm getting thrown into the fire!"

You said didn't have TIME to learn to wrestle? fpalm 
I hope that flame engulfs you whole


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Was this scripted bullshit or was Summer legit not at the wedding?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> At least Brie is being straight up :draper2


I agree


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Summer breaking my heart. Stop that, trying to make me feel sorry for her


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Noooooooo It's ending.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Get your ass back into developmental right now!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"If you make a mistake it's going to be there FOREVER. But hey, you'll do fine."

:lmao.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena crying :^/


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god that wedding scene.

My heart...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena tearing up :jose


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> Was this scripted bullshit or was Summer legit not at the wedding?


I don't recall her name being mentioned in the article that covered their wedding. Also :lmao at Nattie's granny dress.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, even Cena shedding tears during the wedding

:bron3


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Nattie telling Eva about the millions watching around the world and all I'm thinking is that Eva Marie was the _last_ person I was paying attention to during Wrestlemania.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Brother Bella is treading on Vinny-levels of GOAT.

Easily one of my fav supporting characters. Hope he becomes more of a regular next season.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

This "After Total Divas" show on WWEs youtube channel is some funny stuff


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Nikki is pulling that Eva Marie shit again... no wonder they get along so well now.

Nattie is obviously taking a class in Trolling 101 from the Alicia Fox Learning Annex. She trolled the fuck out of Eva about Wrestlemania, bwhahahahaha. That might be Nattie's best moment on the show. 

I really hope that in between the wedding drama, they show Summer's uninvited ass at her house doing things like packing for Vancouver and paying bills. They missed a chance for comedic gold during the trip to Cabo.

After Total Divas is actually becoming almost as funny as the actual show. Alicia's plans to deny, deny, deny and her and Naomi dragging Summer through the mud were great. Plus Summer's "Hollywood" promo. Maryse went to Vancouver too, I wonder if Nattie or one of the Bellas pushed her to go (cue deleted scene of Nikki and Nattie calling Maryse and ragging on Summer).


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Will Naomi's singing attract neighborhood cats? Will Natalya's paintings anger birds? Will Scooby and the Gang solve the case? Find out on the season finale!:clap


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome show last night... I can't wait for next sunday


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

This show should be called Total Divas, staring their irrational brothers.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Cena can't even put over Bryan's wedding... Gotta take that limelight from him and "shed a tear" :cena2

Bryan steals this show. Every single time. His cheap ass in relation to 700$ room :lmao 
I'm sure he'd be fine just sleeping in the Honda..


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Mark Carrano has the most punchable face on this show


He looks like the type of person that would have bodies buried in his basement.


----------



## Warrior4Champ (May 21, 2013)

This is just another one of those reality shows where 98% is scripted and the other 2% gets caught on camera by accident and they roll with it anyways. Love the trolling by Nattie on Eva and Summer Rae playing up her heel persona. The Bella's are straight up bitch so their scripted fights are down right nasty but makes it at least watchable for a laugh.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Was that Bryan's father behind him when he was talking at the wedding?

Gonna be some serious feels if he appears next week.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm actually surprised that none of the Divas have gone off on Carrano. It seems like every time he shows up, someone is getting some craptastic news or news that starts good and ends badly. He reminds me of Dilbert's boss, he's so perfectly middle management.

Nattie with that subtle heel turn...first she is trying to beat Nikki's ass for making fun of her art, now she's trolling Eva Alicia Fox style.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Why is every Diva treating Summer like shit?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought Nikki saying "Yeah, ok" to Bri as Bri was lecturing her was hilarious. It was just the way she said it. This show is way better when they just focus on the Bellas being catty to each other. The bellas mom is gorgeous. She has a younger looking face than her daughters.

Last 2 episodes have been pretty good.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brie is definitely Bridezilla right now. :lmao

This ep wasnt really funny. Wheres the funny shit???


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

120K for a wedding? I CANT FAP TO THIS.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 120K for a wedding? I CANT FAP TO THIS.


..It's that main event money playa!

In all seriousness though, does anybody know if Bryan's contract has been renewed yet? surely they will just give him the exact same contract Punk had/has as in $1.5-2.0 million a year, 1st class flight & hotel arrangements and a subsidized tourbus.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I thought Nikki saying "Yeah, ok" to Bri as Bri was lecturing her was hilarious. It was just the way she said it. This show is way better when they just focus on the Bellas being catty to each other. The bellas mom is gorgeous. She has a younger looking face than her daughters.
> 
> Last 2 episodes have been pretty good.


Gotta disagree with you there, dude. The Bella's mother looks like the typical LA fake blonde with botox and surgery to me. Freaks me out.

Also, what is with so many women on this show being so super submissive around their fathers/husbands? Is that a south thing?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Aloverssoulz said:


> Gotta disagree with you there, dude. The Bella's mother looks like the typical LA fake blonde with botox and surgery to me. Freaks me out.
> 
> Also, what is with so many women on this show being so super submissive around their fathers/husbands? Is that a south thing?


Its called daddy problems and its a hot girl thing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

^Look on John face was priceless... I can't wait until sunday


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Season 3: The drama between nikki bella and cena dad...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

december_blue said:


>


Cena looks like he's gonna murder someone. :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

> E! Online has a new interview up with Brie Bella to promote the finale of Total Divas on Sunday. Here are highlights:
> The wedding episode:
> "The one thing you can expect is that not only do you get to see the most beautiful moment in my life—my wedding—but you get to hear Bryan's vows and my vows. Bryan's vows were just so touching and so incredible. They're words that I will remember for the rest of my life."
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

So does this mean she could get fired at Payback? :lol


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

no


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Vows are so stupid.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Well that sucks, if she is leaving already.

Here she says 3 years(@ the 22:38 mark) before she wants a family, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone else thing the blonde that went to Mexico with them was ultra cute? Wish she had a few lines.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Finale is gonna crush Payback buys. So hyped for the final though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Aloverssoulz said:


> Anyone else thing the blonde that went to Mexico with them was ultra cute? Wish she had a few lines.


I think that was their cousin. I would seriously like to take a dip into their gene pool.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> So does this mean she could get fired at Payback? :lol


She could be pregnant/getting pregnant, so that would make sense as a way to get her off TV


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.eonline.com/shows/total_...re-share-their-cutest-pictures-from-childhood

I can't deal with the cuteness of these photos. :done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

^I can't wait until sunday


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bella Twins father looks like an ex Mafioso, come to think of it so does Eva Marie's dad


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Brie's friends are hot.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

No longer sticked?

Is the final episode on tonight despite Payback?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah it's on tonight during Payback.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why would WWE do that? Thats so stupid lolz.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

This season is over now, right?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Yoshimitsu said:


> This season is over now, right?


One more episode to go.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

somewhere in the distance ... tasty waves ...


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm going to watch total divas on my tv while I watch payback on my computer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm going to watch total divas on my tv while I watch payback on my computer


What about blackhawks/kings and streaming porn?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love Nattie at the same time trying to help Eva and scaring the crap out of her.

Time for the season finale.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Ariane needs to go girl bye. She grates my every nerve.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This is actually a really good episode.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

As much as nobody gives a shit about the Divas match at Mania, you gotta feel bad for them. First they are worried all night they don't get to wrestle, then they follow literally the worst match in the history of the business to follow.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> What about blackhawks/kings and streaming porn?


3-3 near end of the 2nd. As soon as this is over will be perfect timing to catch the 3rd. Porn will have to wait till later :lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This Nikki and her brother telling John about her prior marriage is so scripted and contrived, even for a "reality" show. The faux drama over it is not believable at all.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I watched on it while I watch payback on my computer...it was awesome...loved the wedding


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Very good episode!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I read that 'Total Divas' had to be aired regardless of Payback as E! channel wants the season finished to be able to start a new season of 'Keeping Up With The Kardashians'.

The final episode was great. I realised that there were less episodes in S2(11) than S1(14). It's a shame they didn't continue production after WMXXX/Wedding and filmed DB's neck injury/operation.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That woman at Axxess burying Eva :banderas :berried


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I liked the episode, Cameron seems less and less likeable as each episode goes by.

Emma calling Summer a bitch was hilarious, wish she was on the show next season instead of Rosa


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

One thing that seemed a bit odd is who doesn't know where their wedding is being held like 1 1/2 months before it happens?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

While I agree Eva can't wrestle, I'm not sure I would get in line, have her sign stuff and then bury her completely to her face. Made for good television, but damn. Although, I'm wondering why Eva, if she was so concerned about doing well, didn't make sure her ass was in the ring or at NXT as much as possible before hand? I believe they knew about the match a few weeks before they all had to be in New Orleans. Eva should have grabbed someone (not Tyson) had had them work with her a bit, show her what she is doing wrong, etc. 

If anyone had any doubts, Eva is face now. She had that sweet heart to heart (no pun intended) with Nattie. Speaking of Nattie, will season three have Nikki finding out Nattie told everyone else about her marriage? WWE really should take some of what Nattie does on Total Divas and use it to fuel a heel character for her. She's telling people's secrets, passive aggressively "helping" people...Total Diva Natalya could work.

The "will we wrestle and Wrestlemania?" story pretty much shows why the crowd doesn't give a fuck, WWE management doesn't. They moved them from a fairly comfortable third match slot to the death slot the past few years and just yanked their match last year (at the last moment). It is a bit heartbreaking to see them all counting minutes and doing math just hoping the numbers work in their favor.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

loved the bit when cant remember who exactly said it that they pulled the crowd back into the event cause they had a great match! 

i cant remember this happening i can remember the crowd chanting "undertaker"


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Seeing Nikki with the stopwatch proved how little WWE cares for its divas.

They give too much time to some superstars. Cena vs Bray at Mania was boring tbqh and could've been like 5 minutes shorter.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Green Light said:


> That woman at Axxess burying Eva :banderas :berried


That was completely disrespectful and uncalled for. Same with the you can't wrestle chants.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Londrick said:


> That was completely disrespectful and uncalled for. Same with the you can't wrestle chants.


I agree it's pathetic.

You can't chant stuff in arenas if you want. But if someone takes their time to sign autographs and interact with fans and is being nice about it, you have to be a complete cunt to go up to them and talk smack.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

GREAT FINALE.

Nice to see Emma. Shes so cute.

Felt bad for Eva. That woman was a bitch. ALL RED ERRYTHING!

WMXXX > WEDDING 

Vinnys the bomb dot com.

:drake1 Cenas totem pole face.


----------

